# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն

## StrangeLittleGirl

Որպես սկիզբ կարդանք այս հոդվածը.

* Խղճի ազատությո՞ւն. որքա՞ն հեռու է գնացել Հայաստանը կրոնական հանդուրժողականության հարցում*
Վահան Իշխանյան
«ԱրմենիաՆաուի» թղթակից

Արա Հակոբյանը արյունլվա մտավ «Շրջան» շաբաթաթերթի խմբագրություն: Նրան և ընկերներին ծեծել էին երկաթե ձողերով: Ու ոչ մի տեղ չուներ պաշտպանություն գտնելու, բոլոր դռները փակ էին, բողոքներին ոչ ոստիկանությունն էր արձագանքում, ոչ դատախազությունը: Միակ տեղը «Շրջանի» խմբագրությունն էր, որտեղ ինչ-որ պաշտպանություն էր ակնկալում: Նա և ընկերները ծեծվել էին միայն նրա համար, որ կրիշնայական էին:

1995 թվականի ապրիլի 18-ն էր: Զինվորական համազգեստով ու քաղաքացիական հագուստով մարդիկ մտել էին կրիշնայականների տաճարը, կանանց ու երեխաներին առանձնացրել ու տղամարդկանց երկաթե ձողերով ծեծել, հետո թալանել տաճարը:

Որոշ կուսակցություններ դիմում են մարդկանց նման կոչերով
Պաշտպանության նախարար Վազգեն Սարգսյանի հրամանով երկրապահները (իշխանության ստեղծած հասարակական կազմակերպություն, որի անդամները Արցախյան պատերազմի մասնակիցներ են) 1995 թ. ապրիլ-մայիս ամիսներին ներխուժեցին յոթ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների հավաքատեղիներ, ծեծեցին հավատացյալներին ու թալանեցին ունեցվածքը: Արայի գլխին վեց կար դրեցին: Մի քանի ամսից նա մեկնեց ԱՄՆ, մեկնեցին նաև նրա հավատակիցներից շատերը: Կրիշնայական համայնքը Հայաստանում վերացավ:

Տարբեր համայնքների ինը հավատացյալների տարան ռազմական ոստիկանություն և մոտ 15 օր պահեցին:

Հավատացյալների դիմումներն իրավապահ մարմիններում անպատասխան էին մնում:

«Սա սև բիծ է մեր Հայաստանի անկախության առաջին շրջանի վրա,- ասում է Հայ ավետարանչական ընկերակցության առաջնորդ Ռընե Լևոնյանը: - Հասարակական լայն շերտերում անլուրջ ձևով ընդունվեցին այս հալածանքները, ասում են` դե, ինչ պատահեց` անցավ: Բայց մենք կասենք` չի կարելի այդպիսի վարմունք, եթե Հայաստանը կուզի ժամանակակից երկիր լինել, չի կարելի կոմպրոմիս անել խղճի ազատության և մարդու իրավունքների հարցերում, չի կարելի մի քիչ ընդունել, մի քիչ մերժել»:

Խորհրդային Միության փլուզումը ընդհատակում և լեգալ գործող կրոնական կազմակերպություններին չտվեց սպասված ազատությունը: Սովետի ազատականացման շնորհիվ միայն 1988-1993 թվականներին խղճի ազատության համար բարենպաստ պայմաններ ստեղծվեցին, երբ կրիշնայականները ծնծղաներ և թմբուկներ զարկելով շրջում էին, երբ քրիստոնեական տարբեր խմբեր անարգել իրենց կրոնական արարողություններն էին անում ու քարոզում հասարակական վայրերում:

1991 թվականին Հայաստանի Գերագույն խորհուրդը (հետագայում` Ազգային ժողով) խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին օրենք ընդունեց, որտեղ արդեն խտրականություն է դրվում կրոնական կազմակերպությունների և Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու միջև` վերջինիս տալով վեց մենաշնորհ: 1993 թվականին նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կրոնական կազմակերպությունների գործունեությունը սահմանափակող հրամանագիր արձակեց, որն ահազանգն էր նրանց դեմ սկսվող հալածանքի: 1994 թ. հինգ անգամ կրիշնայականներին անպատիժ բռնությունների են ենթարկում զինվորականները և հայ եկեղեցու հոգևորականները: 1995 թվականը կրոնական հալածանքների գագաթնակետն էր:

2001 թվականին դառնալով Եվրախորհրդի անդամ` Հայաստանը պարտավորություն ստանձնեց երաշխավորել, որ բոլոր կրոնական համայնքները, մասնավորապես «ոչ ավանդականները», կարող են դավանել իրենց կրոնը առանց խտրականության:

Սակայն Ռընե Լևոնյանը, որի եկեղեցին ներկայումս զբաղեցնում է ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան նախկին տարածքը, ասում է, որ դեռևս հավատացյալներն իրենց պաշտպանված չեն զգում. «Մի ժամանակ կրոնական խմբերը, որ գրանցում ստացան, տպավորված էին, թե քանի որ գրանցված են` պաշտպանված են, բայց 95 թվականը եղավ, և հասկացան, որ գրանցումը ոչ մի բան չի նշանակեր,- ասում է Լևոնյանը: - Այսօր կրոնական խմբերը չեն հավատար, որ պաշտպանված են»:

Տարիներ շարունակ գրանցման մերժում ստացող «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպությունը, ի վերջո, 2004 թվականին պետական գրանցում ստացավ, սակայն դա դժգոհություն առաջացրեց ազգայնական շրջանակներում: Գրանցման հետ կապված մամուլում և հեռուստատեսությամբ հոգևորականները, մտավորականները, նաև պետական գործիչներ հարձակումներ սկսեցին նրանց դեմ` տարածելով ապատեղեկատվություն և նրանց նկատմամբ թշնամանք (օրինակ` Կառավարության ազգային փոքրամասնությունների և կրոնի հարցերի վարչության պետ Հրանուշ Խառատյանը հայտարարում էր, որ Եհովայի վկաները որպես քայքայիչ աղանդ արգելվել են Ֆրանսիայում, որն իրականությանը չէր համապատասխանում):

Մամուլում և հեռուստատեսությամբ շարունակվում է աղանդների նկատմամբ թշնամանք տարածելը (մի օրինակ. «Ազգ» օրաթրթում մի հոգևորական ասում է, որ Եհովայի վկաները, հոգեգալստականները և մյուս «քայքայիչ» աղանդները նման են «սպիդ»-ի, որ այս դեպքում քայքայում են մարդու մտավոր ունակությունները, իսկ գլխավոր խմբագիր Հակոբ Ավետիքյանը, որի եղբայրը Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու սպասավոր է, մեկ այլ առիթով գրում է, որ կրոնական փոքրամասնություններին իր թերթը քննադատում է և քննադատելու է նրանց ագրեսիվության և մոլորեցնող քարոզչության համար):

Կրոնական կազմակերպությունների հավատացյալները խուսափում են հանդիպել լրագրողներին, քանի որ հաճախ նրանց նկարում են և նկարահանումը օգտագործում նրանց դեմ քարոզչության համար:

«Հասարակությունը հնարավորություն չունի ինքնուրույն կարծիք կազմելու կրոնական ասպարեզի վերաբերյալ, և մամուլով շատ հեշտ է լարել մարդկանց մի խմբի դեմ,- ասում է Ռընե Լևոնյանը: - Հրապարակվում են ատելություն սերմանող հոդվածներ և ոչ թե լուսաբանող»:

Եհովայի վկաները կարծում են, որ լրատվական արշավի արդյունքն էր, որ կազմակերպության գրանցումից հետո երկու տարվա ընթացքում փողոցներում քարոզչություն անելիս հինգ անգամ ծեծել են իրենց: Անցյալ տարի` օգոստոսի 21-ին, Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու քահանա Աշոտ Պողոսյանը Երևանի Շիրակի փողոցում Եհովայի վկա երկու կանանց այնպես է ծեծել, որ նրանցից Զոյա Թամարյանի ձեռքը երկու տեղից կոտրվել էր: Կանայք դիմել էին ոստիկանություն, սակայն ոստիկանությունը գործ չհարուցեց` պատճառաբանելով, թե քահանան զղջացել է իր արարքի համար:

«Վերջերս ավելի հաճախացել են բռնությունները մեր նկատմամբ,- ասում է Եհովայի վկա Լևոն Մարգարյանը: - Զգացվում է, որ հեռուստահաղորդումները և թերթերը մեծ դեր են խաղում: Ոմանք ասում են` հեռուստատեսությամբ ձեր մասին էս ասեցին, ու լարվում են մեր դեմ»:

Հայաստանը Եվրոպայի խորհրդի առաջ պարտավորվեց նաև ընդունել զինվորական ծառայությանը այլընտրանքային ծառայության մասին օրենք, իսկ մինչ այդ ներում շնորհել համոզմունքների հիմնավորմամբ զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարվելու պատճառով ազատազրկվածներին:

Սակայն պարտավորությունները դեռևս անկատար են: Այժմ բանտում են գտնվում 69 Եհովայի վկաներ, որոնք հրաժարվում են զինվորական ծառայությունից: Մինչև այժմ մոտ 380 Եհովայի վկա դատապարտվել է ազատազրկման` զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարվելու համար:

2004 թվականին ուժի մեջ մտավ այլընտրանքային ծառայության մասին օրենքը, որով զինվորական ծառայությունից դուրս աշխատանքային ծառայության իրավունք էր տրվում: Սակայն հիվանդանոցներ և ինտերնատներ որպես սանիտար այլընտրանքային ծառայության մեկնած 22 Եհովայի վկաները և մեկ մոլոկանը հինգ ամսից հրաժարվեցին ծառայությունից` պատճառաբանելով, թե այն զինվորական բնույթ ունի. նրանք գտնվում էին զինվորական վերահսկողության տակ, ենթակա էին զինվորական հրամաններին ու ռազմական ոստիկանությանը: 15 հոգի դատապարտվեցին դասալքության և ծառայության վայրը լքելու մեղադրանքով 2-3 տարվա ազատազրկման: Նրանք մոտ 7 ամիս մնացին բանտերում, և հետևողական պայքարի շնորհիվ (դիմել էին նաև Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարան) տեղական դատախազությունները միջնորդեցին դատարաններին հետ ուղարկել գործերը նախաքննության, իսկ գլխավոր դատախազությունը կարճեց դրանք` հանցակազմի բացակայության համար:

Այժմ իր զինվորական բնույթի պատճառով այլընտրանքային ծառայության ոչ ոք չի մեկնում: Եվրոպայի խորհուրդը 2007 թ. հունվարի 23-ի թիվ 1532 բանաձևով կոչ է անում Հայաստանի իշխանություններին վերանայելու այլընտրանքային ծառայության մասին օրենքը` համաձայն Եվրախորհրդի փորձագետների առաջարկների, որոնք մշակվում են, իսկ մինչ այդ ներում շնորհել կրոնական հայացքների հիմնավորմամբ զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարված դատապարտյալներին:

Հայաստանի հելսինկյան կոմիտեի նախագահ Ավետիք Իշխանյանն ասում է, որ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականության մեջ մեծ դեր ունի Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին: «Անհանդուրժողականության պատճառները երկուսն են` պահպանողականությունը, որ չի հանդուրժում այլ տիպի մտածողություն, և երկրորդ` եկեղեցու նյութական շահագրգռությունը: Հոգևորականները զրկվում են իրենց եկամտի աղբյուրներից, որ գոյանում են կնունքներից, հարսանիքներից, թաղումներից և այլ արարողություններից»:

Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ԶԼՄ-ներում բազմիցս իր դժգոհությունն է հայտնել աղանդների գործունեությունից: Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու քահանա տեր Շմավոն Ղևոնդյանը աղանդներին մեղադրում է Հայաստանի քայքայման մեջ.

«Երբեք չի կարելի հանդուրժել գաղափար, որ բերում է սեփական տան կործանման և քայքայման»,- ասել է նա անցյալ տարվա դեկտեմբերի 14-ին «Հայելի» ակումբում («Հայոց աշխարհ», 15 դեկտեմբերի, 2007 թ.):

2005 թվականին ընդունված Սահմանադրության փոփոխություններով` Հայաստանը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը և նրա հետ պետության հարաբերությունները կարող են կարգավորվել օրենքով:

Իսկ 2006 թ. փետրվարի 22-ին օրենք ընդունվեց Հայաստանի կառավարության և Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու հարաբերությունների մասին, որով նոր արտոնություններ էին տրվում Առաքելականին և բյուջեից ֆինանսավորում:

Իշխանյանն ասում է, որ, փաստորեն, այս օրենքով եկեղեցուն տրվում է նախարարության կարգավիճակ, տպավորություն է առաջանում, որ երկիրը, որի Սահմանադրությամբ եկեղեցին անջատ է պետությունից, հեռանում է աշխարհիկությունից: 

Աղբյուր

----------


## dvgray

Կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության հարցին նայելուց առաջ արժե նայել ավելի լայն կտրվածքով՝ հայաստանաբնակի հանդուրժողականությանը: Սրանից է ածանցիալ նաև այլակրոնականի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը:
Փաստ է, որ հայաստանաբնակը երևի թե ամենա*ան*հանդուրժողն է դարձել աշխարհի մասշտաբով: Չկա մի երկիր, որտեղ այսքան մեծ լինի մի ազգի տեսակարար կշիռը: Այստեղ կապ չունի, թե ինչ տնտեսական պայմաններ են:

Վերջերս նկատեցի մի գովազդային վահանակի առկայությունը Երևանի փողոցներում: Դա Վիվասելի վահանակն էր, որտեղ գրված է:
"1000000 բաժանաորդ՝ Հայերի ընտրությունը: " /կամ նման մի բան/:
Սա կատարյալ խայտառակ շովինիստական մի վահանակ է: Իսկ ինչ է, ասենք եզդիները. կամ ասորիները. վիվասելը ընտրելու իրավունք չունե՞ն  :LOL: :  Արդեր զավեշտի աստիճանի է հասնում, որը սակայն այլազգիների համար պատկերացնում եմ ինչքան նսեմացնող է:

----------


## Monk

Ամբողջ հոդվածի քննարկումը շատ ժամանակ ու էներգի կխլի, քանի որ խոցելի կետեր շատ ունի: Բավարարվենք մի քանի դիտարկումներով
Նախ շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ Վահան Իշխանյանը որոշակի կոնտեքստով նշում է «Ազգ» օրաթրթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Հակոբ Ավետիքյանի եղբոր` Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու սպասավոր լինելու փաստը, մինչդեռ երբ վկայակոչում է Հայաստանի հելսինկյան կոմիտեի նախագահ Ավետիք Իշխանյանի հայացքները, մոռանում է նշել, որ վերջինս էլ իր հարազատ եղբայրն է:  :Wink:  



> Սակայն Ռընե Լևոնյանը, որի եկեղեցին ներկայումս զբաղեցնում է ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան նախկին տարածքը, ասում է, որ դեռևս հավատացյալներն իրենց պաշտպանված չեն զգում.


«Անպաշտպանները» լավ էլ տարածքներ են զբաղեցնում: Իսկ Ռընե Լևոնյանին ճանաչողը ու նրա կազմակերպության մասին գոնե մի փոքր  ծանոթություն ունեցողը պարզապես ապշել կարող է, թե այդ երբվանից են սկսել նրանց հալածել?  :Shok:  Էլ չխոսենք այն արտոնությունների մասին, որ վայելում են նրանք: Իսկ այդ արտոնություններին էլ թե ինչ ճանապարհներով են հասնում, լավ կլինի չնշենք...
Կամ այստեղ.



> «Հասարակությունը հնարավորություն չունի ինքնուրույն կարծիք կազմելու կրոնական ասպարեզի վերաբերյալ, և մամուլով շատ հեշտ է լարել մարդկանց մի խմբի դեմ,- ասում է Ռընե Լևոնյանը: - Հրապարակվում են ատելություն սերմանող հոդվածներ և ոչ թե լուսաբանող»:


Գոնե այս հարցում Լևոնյանը բողոքելու շատ բան պիտի չունենա: Ես իր հասցեին մեկ կամ երկու քննադատական հոդված եմ հանդիպել ընդամենը, մինչդեռ հանդիպել են բազմաթիվ հոդվածներ, որոնք կարելի է ամփոփել մի ընդհանուր խորագրով. «Ձոն Ռընե Լևոնյանին»:
Չնայած պարզ է` նահատակ ու հալածյալ ձևանալն այս պարագայում ձեռ է տալիս: Հատկապես երբ կան դրան տոն տվող վահան իշխանյաններ:



> Եհովայի վկաները կարծում են, որ լրատվական արշավի արդյունքն էր, որ կազմակերպության գրանցումից հետո երկու տարվա ընթացքում փողոցներում քարոզչություն անելիս հինգ անգամ ծեծել են իրենց: Անցյալ տարի` օգոստոսի 21-ին, Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու *քահանա Աշոտ Պողոսյանը* Երևանի Շիրակի փողոցում Եհովայի վկա երկու կանանց այնպես է ծեծել, որ նրանցից Զոյա Թամարյանի ձեռքը երկու տեղից կոտրվել էր: Կանայք դիմել էին ոստիկանություն, սակայն ոստիկանությունը գործ չհարուցեց` պատճառաբանելով, թե քահանան զղջացել է իր արարքի համար:


Ապատեղեկատվությունից բողոքող Վահան Իշխանյանն արդեն 2-րդ անգամ է հրապարակում այս կեղծ տեղեկությունը, մինչդեռ առաջին հրապարակումից հետո Մայր Աթոռի Տեղեկատվական համակարգը պաշտոնապես հայտնեց, որ *Հայ Եկեղեցին Աշոտ Պողոսյան անունով քահանա չունի*: :Fool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապատեղեկատվությունից բողոքող Վահան Իշխանյանն արդեն 2-րդ անգամ է հրապարակում այս կեղծ տեղեկությունը, մինչդեռ առաջին հրապարակումից հետո Մայր Աթոռի Տեղեկատվական համակարգը պաշտոնապես հայտնեց, որ Հայ Եկեղեցին Աշոտ Պողոսյան անունով քահանա չունի:


Ուզում եմ ձեզ տեղեկացնել, որ նման քահանա իսկապես գոյություն ունի: Ես չգիտեմ, գուցե աշխարհիկ անունն է Աշոտ Պողոսյան: Բոլոր դեպքերում Վահան Իշխանյանը ոստիկանության համապատասխան փաստաթուղթն ունի: Եթե ցանկանում եք, կարող է Մայր Աթոռին ցույց տալ:

----------


## հովարս

Մի բան եմ ուզում ձեզ հայտնել,
 ծնունդով ամերիկացի բոլոր ''քրիստոնյա'' և ոչ քրիստոնյա եկեղեցիները՝ թվեմ, Եհովայի վկաները, Մորմոնները, Պենտեկոստե (հիսունական/հոգեգալստական), Խարիզմատիկ, Բապտիստական որոշ խմբավորումներ և այլն հսկվում են CIA-ի կողմից: ինձ թվում է նպատակը ձեզ հայտնի է, իսկ եթե ոչ՝ հայտնեմ, որպեսզի նրանց միջոցով քայքայեն տվյալ պետությունը, որովհետև պետությունը և եկեղեցին միասնական մեծ ուժ է:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Մի բան եմ ուզում ձեզ հայտնել,
>  ծնունդով ամերիկացի բոլոր ''քրիստոնյա'' և ոչ քրիստոնյա եկեղեցիները՝ թվեմ, Եհովայի վկաները, Մորմոնները, Պենտեկոստե (հիսունական/հոգեգալստական), Խարիզմատիկ, Բապտիստական որոշ խմբավորումներ և այլն հսկվում են CIA-ի կողմից: ինձ թվում է նպատակը ձեզ հայտնի է, իսկ եթե ոչ՝ հայտնեմ, որպեսզի նրանց միջոցով քայքայեն տվյալ պետությունը, որովհետև պետությունը և եկեղեցին միասնական մեծ ուժ է:


Այ հովարս ջան էդ քո ասած ՙԽարիզմատ՚ եկեղեցին. ո՞րտեղ ա նստում.ովքե՞ր են դրանք։
Շնորհակալություն։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.04.2011), Ավետիք (16.05.2011)

----------


## Նետ

Արի ՙվկաներին ու մորմոններին՚ հանենք(գուցե՛ նրանք մասսոնական եզրեր ունեն) Բայց մնացածի մասին կխնդրեի մանրամասնես։
1. ո՞վ կամ ի՞նչ է քո ասած CIA -ն և ի՞նչու են ուզում քայքայել երկրները
2.Պենտեկոսյան եկեղեցին  մինչև այժմ ի՞նչ քայլեր է ձեռնարկել. որով կարելի է  ենթադրել. որ նրանք քանդում են մեր երկիրը։
3.Դու նշել էիր նաև խարիզմատ եկեղեցի . դրա՞նք ովքեր են։

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Արի ՙվկաներին ու մորմոններին՚ հանենք(գուցե՛ նրանք մասսոնական եզրեր ունեն) Բայց մնացածի մասին կխնդրեի մանրամասնես։
> 1. ո՞վ կամ ի՞նչ է քո ասած CIA -ն և ի՞նչու են ուզում քայքայել երկրները
> 2.Պենտեկոսյան եկեղեցին  մինչև այժմ ի՞նչ քայլեր է ձեռնարկել. որով կարելի է  ենթադրել. որ նրանք քանդում են մեր երկիրը։
> 3.Դու նշել էիր նաև խարիզմատ եկեղեցի . դրա՞նք ովքեր են։


Նախ ասեմ որ եթե պետությունն ու եկեղեցին միասնական են ապա այդ երկիրը ամուր է: Ռուս-թուրքական կամ պարսկական պատերազմի ժամանակ մի ռուս գեներալ(Պասկևիչ) իր զեկույցներից մեկում թագուհուն հայտարարել է «այս ազգը(հայերը) իր հավատքի շնորհիվ է ուժեղ, եթե հավատքը վերցնես այս ազգը ծնկի կգա...» Այս հայտարարությունից որոշ ժամանակ հետո Ռուսաստանից  Հայաստան են աքսորվում դոխաբորներ, մալականներ և բապտիստներ:  Եթե տեղյակ ես թագուհու այս արտահայտությանը «Հայաստանն առանց հայերի» ապա քեզ համար պարզ կդառնա վերը նշվածը:  
 Հարցերիտ պատ.
1  տվյալ երկիրը կառավարելու համար նախ պետք է քայքայեն. օր. Իրաք, Հարավսլավիա, Աֆղանստան,Իրան և հիմա Լիվան Թունիս ևևևև
2 ինչպես որ ''վկաներրը'' չեն ծառայում բանակում այնպես էլ պենտեկոստեի անդամները չեն ուզում ծառայել, դա արդեն քայքայիչ է 
3 իսկ ''խարիզմատիկ'' ները քայքայում են եկեղեցին,  միտքս հասկանալու համար կարդա թուղթ առ հռովմեացիներին գլ16:17-18հմր. նրանք ճիշտ է Աստվածաշնչից են մեջբերումներ անում բայց իրենց գործերը չեն համապատասխանում ասածներին, ունեմ բազում ապացույցներ:

----------


## Նետ

> Նախ ասեմ որ եթե պետությունն ու եկեղեցին միասնական են ապա այդ երկիրը ամուր է: Ռուս-թուրքական կամ պարսկական պատերազմի ժամանակ մի ռուս գեներալ(Պասկևիչ) իր զեկույցներից մեկում թագուհուն հայտարարել է «այս ազգը(հայերը) իր հավատքի շնորհիվ է ուժեղ, եթե հավատքը վերցնես այս ազգը ծնկի կգա...» Այս հայտարարությունից որոշ ժամանակ հետո Ռուսաստանից  Հայաստան են աքսորվում դոխաբորներ, մալականներ և բապտիստներ:  Եթե տեղյակ ես թագուհու այս արտահայտությանը «Հայաստանն առանց հայերի» ապա քեզ համար պարզ կդառնա վերը նշվածը:


ես նման թագուհի չգիտեմ։կոնկրետ կասե՞ս թէ ով և որտեղ է ասել։


> Հարցերիտ պատ.
> 1  տվյալ երկիրը կառավարելու համար նախ պետք է քայքայեն. օր. Իրաք, Հարավսլավիա, Աֆղանստան,Իրան և հիմա Լիվան Թունիս ևևևև


չեմ ասում թէ ինչ են անելու։Ասում եմ ՝ ո՞վ և որտե՞ղ են նրանք։։


> 3 իսկ ''խարիզմատիկ'' ները քայքայում են եկեղեցին,  միտքս հասկանալու համար կարդա թուղթ առ հռովմեացիներին գլ16:17-18հմր. նրանք ճիշտ է Աստվածաշնչից են մեջբերումներ անում բայց իրենց գործերը չեն համապատասխանում ասածներին, ունեմ բազում ապացույցներ:


 Ասում եմ՝ ի՞նչ է նշանակում խարիզմատ

----------

Ավետիք (16.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Բառացի թարգմանվում է շնորհալի. χάρισμα =շնորհ, նվեր, պարգև: Ինչու են իրենք իրեմց անվանում այդպե՞ս, որովհետև իրեց հավաքներում անում են   '' հրաշքներ '', ''բուժումներ'', '' օտար լեզուներ'' են ''խոսում'','' հավատացյալներին'' գետնովն են տալիս և շա՜տ փողասեր են:

----------


## Նետ

> Բառացի թարգմանվում է շնորհալի. χάρισμα =շնորհ, նվեր, պարգև: Ինչու են իրենք իրեմց անվանում այդպե՞ս, որովհետև իրեց հավաքներում անում են   '' հրաշքներ '', ''բուժումներ'', '' օտար լեզուներ'' են ''խոսում'','' հավատացյալներին'' գետնովն են տալիս և շա՜տ փողասեր են:


Բարեկամս. ես ոչ մի ուղղության հետևորդի չեմ տեսել որ ինքն իրեն ասի խարիզմատ։Տվյալ դեպքում՝ դո՛ւ  այդ բառով բնորոշեցիր(թէ ու՞մ   չգիտեմ)։
Ինչևե  ՙխարիզմատ՚ բառի վերծանումից հետո. քեզ չի՞ թվում. որ  ճշմարիտ եկեղեցին նաև  պետք է լինի խարիզմատ .այսինքն՝ շնորհքով լեցուն։Թե չե անշնորհք եկեղեցին ու՞մ է պետք։ :Smile: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ՙվայր գցողներին՚ ՝նրանք ուղղակի ծաղրածուներ են.բոլորին մի չափիր նույն արշինով։

----------

Ավետիք (16.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Նետ, որ նորից չկրկնեմ ամե բան, համոզված եմ որ կոմպ.-ից գլուխ ես հանում այնտեղ կգտնես քեզ հետաքրքրող պատասխանները:
Այո եկեղեցին խարիզմատիկ է, դա դուք չեք տեսնում որովհետև եկեղեցին չի գովազդում իրեն , ինչպես դուք եք անում: Հետո ես սուտ չեմ ասում հոգեգալստականների համար, եթե այսօր նրանք փոխել են իրենց դիրքերը ես չգիտեմ,մի քսան տարի առաջ էտպես էին և սա  100% ճիշտ է ,հակառակը ինձ չես ապացուցի

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ, որ նորից չկրկնեմ ամե բան, համոզված եմ որ *կոմպ.-ից* գլուխ ես հանում այնտեղ *կգտնես քեզ հետաքրքրող պատասխանները:*


հովարս.ես քեզանի՛ց եմ պատասխան ուզում լսել. քո արած հայտարարության համար։ինտերնետի մեջ ի՞նչ որոնեմ։


> Այո եկեղեցին խարիզմատիկ է, *դա դուք չեք տեսնում* որովհետև եկեղեցին չի գովազդում իրեն , *ինչպես դուք եք անում*:


Հովարս. դու ի՛նձ հետ ես խոսում. ոչ թէ *դուքի*։Ըստ այդմ՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ասելով. ՙդուք չեք տեսնում՚ կամ ՙդուք եք անում՚։դու ի՞նչ գիտես իմ տեսածի մասին։


> Հետո ես սուտ չեմ ասում հոգեգալստականների համար, եթե այսօր նրանք փոխել են իրենց դիրքերը ես չգիտեմ,մի քսան տարի առաջ էտպես էին և սա  100% ճիշտ է ,հակառակը ինձ չես ապացուցի


 խնդիրս այն է. որ  հարցից անտեղյակ մարդկանց չմոլորեցնես։ես արդեն 20 տարուց ավել գիտեմ քո ասած եկեղեցուն (ի դեպ հոգեգալստական անուն եկեղեցին իրեն չի վերապահում )ու դեռ մեկ անգամ չեմ լսել որ որևե մեկը քարոզ անի չծառայելու օգտին։ 
Դու ուղղակի չգիտես ՝ ճիշտ տեղեկացված չես։

----------

Ավետիք (16.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> հովարս.ես քեզանի՛ց եմ պատասխան ուզում լսել. քո արած հայտարարության համար։ինտերնետի մեջ ի՞նչ որոնեմ։Հովարս. դու ի՛նձ հետ ես խոսում. ոչ թէ *դուքի*։Ըստ այդմ՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ասելով. ՙդուք չեք տեսնում՚ կամ ՙդուք եք անում՚։դու ի՞նչ գիտես իմ տեսածի մասին։ խնդիրս այն է. որ  հարցից անտեղյակ մարդկանց չմոլորեցնես։ես արդեն 20 տարուց ավել գիտեմ քո ասած եկեղեցուն (ի դեպ հոգեգալստական անուն եկեղեցին իրեն չի վերապահում )ու դեռ մեկ անգամ չեմ լսել որ որևե մեկը քարոզ անի չծառայելու օգտին։ 
> Դու ուղղակի չգիտես ՝ ճիշտ տեղեկացված չես։


Դուք, նկատի ունեմ բոլոր նրանց որ դեմ են ՀԱԵ-ին :Ինձ չի հտաքրքրում թե դու ոնց ես հավատում իմ ասածներին: Այն ինչ ասացի, ասացի՛ և դա ճիշտ է: Եթե իրոք քեզ հետաքրքրում է փնտրի՛ր:

----------


## Նետ

Հովարս եթե որևե ուղղության վարդապետության մեջ սխալ բան էս տեսնում(Աստվածաշնչով)Ապա հենց դա  մատնանշի ու եթե կարող ես հիմնավորիր ասածդ։

----------

Ավետիք (16.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս եթե որևե ուղղության վարդապետության մեջ սխալ բան էս տեսնում(Աստվածաշնչով)Ապա հենց դա  մատնանշի ու եթե կարող ես հիմնավորիր ասածդ։


Այն որ ասում եք «դուք փրկված չե'ք, որովհետև լեզուներ չեք խոսում»  «եթե տասանորդ չտաս ապա դժոխք կգնաս» :Ասա խնդրեմ Աստվածաշնչում որտեղ են գրված այս խոսքերը: Եթե մեկը եկեղեցի է հիմնում (ոչ տաճար) և որոշ ժամանակ հետո մի տուն է քանդում,մի կնոջ բաժանում է ամուսնուց և հետը փախնում ուրիշ երկիր, ասա խնդրեմ, այդ եկեղեցին ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունի, Աստվածաշնչյան ո՞ր վարդապետությաբ է շարժվել այդ ''հովիվը'' : Չասացի  որ նման եկեղեցիներում չկան անկեղծ Աստվածապաշտ հոգիներ, կա'ն: Ինչ վերաբերվում է փնտրելուն, իհա'րկե փնտրի'ր, բա հո մեկի ասելով, մյուսի ասելով կարծիք չես կազմի ,նորից եմ ասում, ՓՆՏՐԻ'Ր որ գտնես:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> բայց ասեմ, այն որ ասում եք «դուք փրկված չե'ք, որովհետև լեզուներ չեք խոսում»  «եթե տասանորդ չտաս ապա դժոխք կգնաս»


 Նման բան երբեք.ոչ ոք չի ասել։


> Եթե մեկը եկեղեցի է հիմնում (ոչ տաճար) և որոշ ժամանակ հետո մի տուն է քանդում,մի կնոջ բաժանում է ամուսնուց և հետը փախնում ուրիշ երկիր, ասա խնդրեմ, այդ եկեղեցին ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունի, Աստվածաշնչյան ո՞ր վարդապետությաբ է շարժվել այդ ''հովիվը''


եկեղեցի հիմնողը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է.Ուրիշ ոչ  ոք դա  չի կարող անել։
 Մենք խոսում ենք եկեղեցական ուսմունքից.վարդապետությունից.
 այլ ոչ որևե մասնավոր անձից։ ես չգիտեմ կոնկրետ  ում մասին ես խոսում .բայց եթե նման դեպք իրոք կատարված լինի տվյալ անձին  հաստատ դուրս շպրտած կլինեն եկեղեցուց։

----------

Ավետիք (16.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Պաշտպանության նախարար Վազգեն Սարգսյանի հրամանով երկրապահները (իշխանության ստեղծած հասարակական կազմակերպություն, որի անդամները Արցախյան պատերազմի մասնակիցներ են) 1995 թ. ապրիլ-մայիս ամիսներին ներխուժեցին յոթ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների հավաքատեղիներ, ծեծեցին հավատացյալներին ու թալանեցին ունեցվածքը:


Այդ օրը Մկրտական, այսինքն Բապտիստ, եկեղեցու բակում կանգնած մի քանի երիտասարդներով զրուցում էինք: Հանկարծ ներս պրծան մոտ 7 հոգի քաղաքացիական, հախթանդամ տղամարդիկ: Սկսեցին գորգոռալ, հայհոյել, հրմշտել և ծեծկռտուկ սարքել: Բակի դռները փակեցին, կանանց և աղջիկներին բաց թողեցին, իսկ 17-25 տարեկան երիտասարդների՝ ինձ էլ հետները (ես 21 տարեկան էի, Պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանող, ունեի ուս.բրոնյա՝ ըստ օրենքի բանակից ազատված էի), մտցրեցին բեռնատար Զիլը և հայտարարեցին, թե մեզ՝ *աղանդներին, ոչ առաքելականներին*, քշում են պատերազմի ճակատ: Փոքր եղբայրս 14 տարեկան էր, նրան էլ էին մտցնում բեռնատարը, երբ ասեցի, որ դեռ 14 տարեկան է այդ ինչ են անում, ետ քաշվեցին: Հովվին ձեռբակալեցին, մեքենան էլ բռնագրավեցին: Մի քանի ժամ մեզ քաղաքով մեկ պտույտ էին տալիս, երևի հետքերը կորցնելու համար: Հետո քշեցին օդանավակայանի մայրուղու կողմը, և հայտարարեցին, թե մեզ տեղափոխելու են մեկ ուրիշ բեռնատար և ուրիշների հետ տանելու են ուղիղ դեպի Ղարաբաղ: Մենք էլ սկսեցինք աղոթել, Աստծուն գովերգել և նրանց Ավետարան քարոզել: Մոտ երկու-երեք ժամ մեզ այդ ճանապարհի վրա պահելուց հետո, ասացին, որ հրաման է եկել մել բաց թողնելու (արդեն հետները սկսել էինք մտերմանալ): Խնդրեցինք մեզ գոնե 3-րդ մասի մետրոն հասցնեն, տրանսպորտի խնդիրն այդ տարիներին շատ ծանր էր: Արդեն լավ ուշ էր, մետրոյում տեսանք մեր հոգևոր քույրերին, ովքեր մեզ համար աղոթելուց էին վերադառնում: Հաջորդ օրն էլ մեր հովիվ եղբորը բաց թողեցին: Ես ինքս ականտես ու մասնակից եմ եղել այդ ամենին: Տերը վկա է:

----------


## հովարս

> Այդ օրը Մկրտական, այսինքն Բապտիստ, եկեղեցու բակում կանգնած մի քանի երիտասարդներով զրուցում էինք: Հանկարծ ներս պրծան մոտ 7 հոգի քաղաքացիական, հախթանդամ տղամարդիկ: Սկսեցին գորգոռալ, հայհոյել, հրմշտել և ծեծկռտուկ սարքել: Բակի դռները փակեցին, կանանց և աղջիկներին բաց թողեցին, իսկ 17-25 տարեկան երիտասարդների՝ ինձ էլ հետները (ես 21 տարեկան էի, Պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանող, ունեի ուս.բրոնյա՝ ըստ օրենքի բանակից ազատված էի), մտցրեցին բեռնատար Զիլը և հայտարարեցին, թե մեզ՝ *աղանդներին, ոչ առաքելականներին*, քշում են պատերազմի ճակատ:


 80ական թթ Հայաստանի հոգեգալստականները հրաժարվում էին, կամ էլ փորձում էին* հրաժարվել բանակում ծառայելուց*՝ պատճառ բերելով Աստվածաշնչյան որոշ տողեր,  «սուր վերցնողը սրից էլ կընկնի..., սիրիր թշնամուդ...., երդում չտաս...» և նման մեջբերումներ:  Եղել են դեպքեր որ համաձայնվել են դատվեն միայն թե չծառայեն, և դատվել են: Հրաժարվում են ծառայելուց նաև ''վկաները'':   (Անձամբ ինձ բանակում հարցրել են թե հավատքս ո՞ր դավանանքի է, կարո՞ղ եմ արդյոք երդում տալ:) Իսկ 80-ի վերջերին սկսեցին ներխուժել տարբեր տեսակի աղանդներ, հետևաբար պետությունը մտավախություն ուներ վերը նշված երևույթներից: Կարծում եմ ''տուժված ձևանալը'' իմաստ չունի: Լավ կլինի փնտրել պատճառները, այլ ոչ թե  առիթներ փնովելու համար:

----------


## Ավետիք

> 80ական թթ Հայաստանի հոգեգալստականները հրաժարվում էին, կամ էլ փորձում էին* հրաժարվել բանակում ծառայելուց*՝ պատճառ բերելով Աստվածաշնչյան որոշ տողեր,  «սուր վերցնողը սրից էլ կընկնի..., սիրիր թշնամուդ...., երդում չտաս...» և նման մեջբերումներ:  Եղել են դեպքեր որ համաձայնվել են դատվեն միայն թե չծառայեն, և դատվել են: Հրաժարվում են ծառայելուց նաև ''վկաները'':


Ես ինքս ծառայել եմ 1995-97 թթ հոգեգալստական եղբայրներից մի քանիսի հետ, ովքեր անկեղծ իրենց պարտքն են կատարել հայրենիքի առաջ: Այ, "վկաներից" եղել են, որ անգամ իրենց երակներն են բացել, ծառայությունից ազատվելու համար: Բայց չհամեմատես հոգեգալստականներին "վկաների" հետ:




> Իսկ 80-ի վերջերին սկսեցին ներխուժել տարբեր տեսակի աղանդներ, հետևաբար պետությունը մտավախություն ուներ վերը նշված երևույթներից: *Կարծում եմ ''տուժված ձևանալը'' իմաստ չունի*: Լավ կլինի փնտրել պատճառները, այլ ոչ թե  առիթներ փնովելու համար:


Տեղին ասեմ, որ մեզ հետ կային եղբայրներ, ովքեր նոր էին զորացրվել եկել Հորադիզից (հույսով եմ հասկանում ես ինչ եմ գրում): Նրանք մասնակցել էին արյունահեղ մարտերի, իսկ այն ժամանակ խուժանը նրանց աղանդ էր անվանում:

----------

Նետ (18.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Իմ ասածների մեջ ոչ մի տա՛ռ սուտ չի, ես ինքս անձամբ զրույց եմ ունեցել նման մարդկանց հետ , փորձել եմ Աստվածաշունչով ապացուցել, որ բանակում ծառայելը կամ էլ պաշպանության համար պատերազմելը մեղք չի: Եթե ապացույցներ ես ուզում , դու այդտեղ ես , կարող ես փնտրել (եթե կխոստովանեն): Նորից կրկնեմ՝ եթե այսօր փոխել են իրենց հավատամքը ես չգիտեմ :
* Աղանդը միշտ էլ աղանդ է մնում* կապ չունի թէ ով է անվանում:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իմ ասածների մեջ ոչ մի տա՛ռ սուտ չի, ես ինքս անձամբ զրույց եմ ունեցել նման մարդկանց հետ , փորձել եմ Աստվածաշունչով ապացուցել, որ բանակում ծառայելը կամ էլ պաշպանության համար պատերազմելը մեղք չի:


Ես նրանց՝ Հոգեգալստականների, հետ ծառայել եմ 1995-97 թթ., թե՛ Հադրութ-Ֆիզուլիում, թե՛ գյուղ Տոնաշենում ("Եղնիկներում") Մարտակերտի շրջան: Հույսով եմ հասկանում ես, որ նշածս տարածքները Լեռնային Ղարաբաղինն են, և անմիջապես ետպատերազմյան տարիները: Նրանք անձնուրաց ծառայում էին հայրենիքին, դիրքերն էլ միասին էինք պաշտպանում: Հիմա ինձ ասա՛. ես իմ կյանքի փորձին հավատամ, որի միջով մեր եղբայրների հետ անցել ենք, թե՞ քո ասածներին…




> Եթե ապացույցներ ես ուզում, դու այդտեղ ես, կարող ես փնտրել (եթե կխոստովանեն): Նորից կրկնեմ՝ եթե այսօր փոխել են իրենց հավատամքը ես չգիտեմ:
> * Աղանդը միշտ էլ աղանդ է մնում* կապ չունի թէ ով է անվանում:


Ինձ պետք չի ապացույցներ փնտրել, որովհետև ես այստեղ եմ: Իսկ դու չես էլ կարող հիմնավորել, որ նրանք՝ Հոգեգալստականները, աղանդ են:

----------

Նետ (18.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես նրանց՝ Հոգեգալստականների, հետ ծառայել եմ 1995-97 թթ., թե՛ Հադրութ-Ֆիզուլիում, թե՛ գյուղ Տոնաշենում ("Եղնիկներում") Մարտակերտի շրջան: Հույսով եմ հասկանում ես, որ նշածս տարածքները Լեռնային Ղարաբաղինն են, և անմիջապես ետպատերազմյան տարիները: Նրանք անձնուրաց ծառայում էին հայրենիքին, դիրքերն էլ միասին էինք պաշտպանում: Հիմա ինձ ասա՛. ես իմ կյանքի փորձին հավատամ, որի միջով մեր եղբայրների հետ անցել ենք, թե՞ քո ասածներին…
> 
> 
> Ինձ պետք չի ապացույցներ փնտրել, որովհետև ես այստեղ եմ: Իսկ դու, որ նրանք՝ Հոգեգալստականները, աղանդ են:


 Ավետիք ջան , խնդրում եմ ուշադիր լինես կարդալուց, նախ՝ 80ականների և 95-97թթ մեջ կարծեմ տարբերություն կա: Երկրոդ՝ որքանով դու ես քո կյանքի փորձին հավատում, պատկերացրու, որ ես էլ իմ կյանքի հանդիպումներին եմ հավատում: Եւ երրորդ՝ եթե իմանայի որ քեզ հետ պիտի պարզաբանեի այս հարցը ,ապա այդ անձնավորություններից կվերցնեի անուն ազգանուն հասցե և այլ փաստաթղթեր: Ինչ հիմնավորելու մասին ես խոսում,  եթե դա քեզ հետաքրքրում է բարի եղիր պարզել:
Այն որ հոգեգալստականները աղանդ են, դրանում ոչ մի կասկած չկա: Կարո՞ղ ես ասել թե սովետների ժամանակ պետությունը ինչի էր  ''հալածում'' այդ կազմակերպությանը, չէ՞ որ կային և՝ ավետարանչական և՝ բապտիստական և՝ ադվենտիստական եկեղեցիներ, բայց հոգեգալստականները տեղ չունեին հավաքների համար, մեկ գերեզմանոցներում էին հավաքվում, մեկ անտառներում, տարբեր տներում: երևի պատճառը կհասկանաս թե ինչի էին ''հալածվում'' : եթե այսօր նրանք փոխել են իրենց դիրքորոշումը ,ես ուրախ եմ և Փառք Աստծո:


հ.գ. 
չի բացառվոմ, որ այդ անձիք հոգեգալստական ինչ որ ճյուղերից լինեին

----------


## Monk

Ժողովուրդ ջան, թեման կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն երևույթի մասին է, ոչ թե այդ երևույթն այս թեմայում դրսևորելու:

----------

Jarre (18.05.2011), Moonwalker (19.05.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011), Ավետիք (19.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Ես առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայի քննարկման նպատակն անել անհանդուրժողականության դեմ լուծում գտնելը: Ճիշտ է, դժվար է անձնական սկզբունքներն ու հայացքները, որոնք չեն համընկնում ուրիշների հետ, համատեղել և հետևաբար հանդուրժել դիմացինին: Բայց առաջին քայլն է՝ ընդունել սեփական սխալներն ու թերությունները, թշնամական դիրքը դիմացինի համդեպ: Խոսքս ընդհանուր անհիմն մեղադրանքների մասին է: Գտնել շփման եզրեր երկխոսության համար:

----------

Jarre (19.05.2011), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), հովարս (19.05.2011), Նետ (19.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Խնդրում եմ համբեությամբ կարդալ սա  http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/_ld/0/96...ner_Xevond.pdf , որից հետո կարող եք որոշել, լինել հանդուրժողական թե անհանդուրժողական:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեման մաքրվել է որոշ կոնֆլիկտային գրառումներից ու գրառումների հատվածներից: Գոնե անհանդուրժողականության դեմ ուղղված թեմայում հանդուրժող եղեք:*

----------

Jarre (31.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Թեև այս հարցազրույցը տեղի է ունեցել ՌՖ-ում , բայց վերաբերվում է և  Հայաստանին , քննարկեք խնդրեմ:

----------


## հովարս

ինքներդ վերլուծեք, պե՞տք է լինել հանդուրժողական նման աղանդների հանդեպ

----------


## Varzor

> ես նման թագուհի չգիտեմ։կոնկրետ կասե՞ս թէ ով և որտեղ է ասել։


Էն նույնը, որ հայերին տանում էր Ռուսաստան, որ Ռոստովը (Նոր Նախիջևանը) սարքին ու իրեն էլ ադամանդապատ գահ նվիրեին  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Դուք, նկատի ունեմ բոլոր նրանց որ դեմ են ՀԱԵ-ին :Ինձ չի հտաքրքրում թե դու ոնց ես հավատում իմ ասածներին: Այն ինչ ասացի, ասացի՛ և դա ճիշտ է: Եթե իրոք քեզ հետաքրքրում է փնտրի՛ր:


Հովարս ջան, ՀԱԵ-ին ես էլ եմ դեմ, բայց մյուսներին էլ մեղմ ասած` չեմ սիրում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> ինքներդ վերլուծեք, պե՞տք է լինել հանդուրժողական նման աղանդների հանդեպ


Ընդհանրապես կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունը հենց քրիստոնեությանը և իսլամին (և ոչ միայն, ուղղակի ռեգիոնից ելնելով այս երկուսն էմ նշում  :Smile:  ) բնորոշ գաղափարներ են  :Wink: 
Ոչ մի տեղ Աստավածաշնչում կամ Ղուրանում չես գտնի, որ "դե չես հավատում, քո գործն է, Աստված քեզ հետ"  :LOL: 
Ուստի ցանկացած հավատացյալ քրիստոնյան կամ մուսուլման արդեն իսկ անհանդուրժող է` թեկուզ հենց նույն կրոնի այլ ճյուղի հանդեպ:
Նույնատիպ անհանդուրժողականությունը խոչընդոտում է նույնիսկ գիտության, աևվեստի, սորտի և այլ որ ոչ կրոնական ոլորտների զարգացմանը:
Իսկ "քայքայիչ" աղանդների դեմ պայքարը դա ավելի շատ պետության շահերից է բխում: Անձամբ ինձ ոչ մի Եհովայի վկա, կամ ավետարանչական կամ հիսունական ոչ մի վնաս չի հասցրել (հլը ու մի հատ  :Smile:  ):

Զուտ մարդկային գիտակցական մակարդակով մարդը ազատ է ընտրելու, թի ինչին և/կամ ում ինքը պետք է հավատա:

Ասումն են "քայքայիչ են": Է ում որ քայքայում են, ուրեմն քայքայման ենթակա է, հո զոռով ձեռքը չես բռնի ու ասես "մի քայքայվիր": Կգնա ու ուրիշ բանից կքայքայվի, թեկուզ հենց ՀԱԵ-ից  :Smile: 
Ներկա ժամանակներում պետությունը կարող է և պարտավոր է վերահսկել նաև կրոնական ոլորտը, քանի որ այդ ոլորտում նույնպես իր քաղաքացիներն են:
Եթե պետությունը ծախվել է այդ նույն աղանդներին, ապա ոչ մի կերպ պայքարել հնարավոր չի: Հո Բարդուղիմեոսյան գիշեր չենք կազմակերպելու, ոնց որ կաթոլիկներն ու բողոքականները?
Բայց գիտեմ, որ.
1. Մորմոնները մեր սովետական ԶԱԳՍ-ի արխիվները գնել են` մեկ փաստաթղթին մեկ դոլար վճարելով: 
2. Եհովայի վկա լինելը, ավելի շատ իմիջի, քան թե կրոնի հարց է, ավելի շատ բանակից խուսափելու (բայց ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ "բանակ չգնաս"  :LOL:  )
3. Հոգեգալստականների մեջ կան հասրակության համար միանշանակ վտանգավոր մարդիք` երեխեքին վախեցնում են, մեծերին գցում շոկի մեջ  :LOL: 
...
Ամեն ինչի մեջ ել կարելի է և լավը և վատը տսնել, բայց պետք է հիշել մեդալը 2  :Think:  երեք երես ունի  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան, ՀԱԵ-ին ես էլ եմ դեմ, բայց մյուսներին էլ մեղմ ասած` չեմ սիրում


Իսկ ՀԱԵ-ն ի՞նչ է արել քեզ,




> Իսկ "քայքայիչ" աղանդների դեմ պայքարը դա ավելի շատ պետության շահերից է բխում: Անձամբ ինձ ոչ մի Եհովայի վկա, կամ ավետարանչական կամ հիսունական ոչ մի վնաս չի հասցրել (հլը ու մի հատ ):


ազգը մենակ դու չես, քեզանով մի որոշիր:




> Ասումն են "քայքայիչ են": Է ում որ քայքայում են, ուրեմն քայքայման ենթակա է, հո զոռով ձեռքը չես բռնի ու ասես "մի քայքայվիր": Կգնա ու ուրիշ բանից կքայքայվի, թեկուզ հենց ՀԱԵ-ից


ի՞նչը ՀԱԵ-ի միջ տեսար քայքայիչ, փաստեով խոսիր, թե-չէ էստեղ օդի մեջ խոսացող շատ կա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ի՞նչը ՀԱԵ-ի միջ տեսար քայքայիչ, փաստեով խոսիր, թե-չէ* էստեղ օդի մեջ խոսացող շատ կա*:


Ընտիր թեմա, հանդուրժողագույն մեջբերում: Ոնց հասկացա՝ *էստեղ շատերը* ենթադրում են, որ թեմայի ճակատին ինչ գրած ա, էդ էլ հակավոր ա մեջը զարգացնել ու ծաղկեցնել: Թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխենք-դարձնենք «Կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության գողտրիկ նմուշներ» ու արխային անհանդուրժենք զմիմյանս, մինչև մահը չբաժանի մեզ իրարից: Լավ ա հլը միջազգային տեռորիզմի մասին չի թեման, կամ էլ (մեղա քեզ տեր աստված) սեռական փոքրամասնությունների:

----------

Freeman (08.07.2011), Sagittarius (08.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011), Դավիթ (08.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես հանդուրժող եմ… օրինակ մեր համշեցի քույրերն ու եղբայրները հիմա մահմեդական են ու ես պատրաստ եմ նրանց ընդունել թեկուզ մահմեդական… նրանք ժամանակին դա ընդունեցին որպեսզի կենդանի մնան… միգուցե վիճելի քայլ է չեմ ուզում վիճել, բայց որ այսօր նրանք կան ու դեպի իրենց արմատներն են շրջվել, որպեսզի իրենց ավելի լավ ճանաչեն ու հասկանան…

ես պատրաստ եմ ընդունել նրանց հենց այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կան… ոչ կրոնափոխության պայման եմ դնում ոչ էլ լեզվի…

----------

Lem (09.07.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (08.07.2011), Moonwalker (09.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011), Աբելյան (08.07.2011), Դավիթ (08.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հայկօ և Մեֆ.,  եթե վերը տեղադրած տեսանյութերը ձեզ ոչինչ չասացին, էլ ինչ զմիմյանս...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայկօ և Մեֆ.,  եթե վերը տեղադրած տեսանյութերը ձեզ ոչինչ չասացին, էլ ինչ զմիմյանս...


Հովարս ջան, դու մի քիչ քիչ նայի ռուսական պրոպագանդա, նամանավանդ Ժիրինովսկուն… էնի ավելի մեծ վնաս ա տալիս իր երկրին քան բոլոր աղանդները միասին վերցրած… ինքը տեղով հոգեկան հիվանդ ա… 

որևէ հայ իրեն օտար չպետք ա զգա անկախ իր հայացքից ու կրոնից… եթե ազգը մայրն ա ապա նա իր զավակին պետք ա ընդունի ամեն տեսքով, վերջիվերջո դա իր դեմքն ա… եթե իհարկե հանցագործություն չի կատարում… անգամ այդտեղ լուծումներ կան… ոչ ոք հասարակությունից դուրս պիտի չմնա… մենք դեն գցելու մարդ չունենք…

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011), Jarre (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ՀԱԵ-ն ի՞նչ է արել քեզ,
> ազգը մենակ դու չես, քեզանով մի որոշիր:
> ի՞նչը ՀԱԵ-ի միջ տեսար քայքայիչ, փաստեով խոսիր, թե-չէ էստեղ օդի մեջ խոսացող շատ կա:


ՀԱԵ-ն ինձ փորձել ա խաբի, իսկ ես չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ փորձում են խաբել  :Wink: 
Ես ազգի անունից չէի խոսում, էդ ինչից վերցրիր, պարզ չեմ գրել "անձամբ ինձ"???
Լավ էլի, 1700 տարի երկիր ա քայքայել, ու էդ քիչա??? թե հսկայական թագավորությունը տուրը տալու գործին մասնակցելը քայքայում չի?
Հիմա էլ քայքայում ա նրանով, որ էնքան ագահ ա, որ չի ուզում մի 2 կոպեկ փող ավել ծախսի, որ այդքան "ատելի" աղանդների դեմ մի բան էլ ինքը անի: ՀԱԵ-ից լավ ոչ մեկը կգիտի, թե աղանդների դեմ ոնց պայքարել, դե թող մի բան անի 1700 տարվա փորձ ունի  :Smile:  Ամբողջ հոգսը գցել ա ժողովրդի ու պետության ուսերին:

Օդի մեջ խոսալուց գոնե մի խոսա  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> ՀԱԵ-ն ինձ փորձել ա խաբի, իսկ ես չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ փորձում են խաբել 
> Ես ազգի անունից չէի խոսում, էդ ինչից վերցրիր, պարզ չեմ գրել "անձամբ ինձ"???
> Լավ էլի, 1700 տարի երկիր ա քայքայել, ու էդ քիչա??? թե հսկայական թագավորությունը տուրը տալու գործին մասնակցելը քայքայում չի?
> Հիմա էլ քայքայում ա նրանով, որ էնքան ագահ ա, որ չի ուզում մի 2 կոպեկ փող ավել ծախսի, որ այդքան "ատելի" աղանդների դեմ մի բան էլ ինքը անի: ՀԱԵ-ից լավ ոչ մեկը կգիտի, թե աղանդների դեմ ոնց պայքարել, դե թող մի բան անի 1700 տարվա փորձ ունի  Ամբողջ հոգսը գցել ա ժողովրդի ու պետության ուսերին:
> 
> Օդի մեջ խոսալուց գոնե մի խոսա


Վառզոր ջան, էս դու էլ ես հեթանոս դարձե՞լ, թե՞ էիր, էլի առանց փաատերի ես խոսում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վառզոր ջան, էս դու էլ ես հեթանոս դարձե՞լ, թե՞ էիր, էլի առանց փաատերի ես խոսում:


Հովարս ջան, եթե հայ ժողովուրդը 3500 տարեկան ա ապա իր գոյության հալալ կեսը եթե ոչ ավելին, հեթանոս ա եղել…էլ չասեմ որ քրիստոնեությունը հայ լլինելու պայման չի և պիտի որ շատ լավ իմանաս թե այն ինչպես է մեզ պարտադրվել…

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011), Հայկօ (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան, էս դու էլ ես հեթանոս դարձե՞լ, թե՞ էիր, էլի առանց փաատերի ես խոսում:


Ես որպես այդպիսին հեթանոս չեմ, բայց քրիստոնյա էլ չեմ` չեմ կարողանում քրիստոնեավայել ապրել...
Փաստեր.
1. Տրդատի պես արքային սարքին կուռկուռի ձագ
2. արքայասպան տոհմի ձեռը տվեցին երկրի իշխանությունը
3. ժողովրդի արմատները քաշեցին, տեղը ինչ-որ կեղտոտ ջհուդական պատմություններ դեմ տվին
4. Վերացրին բազմադարյա մշակույթը, կանգնեցրին գիտական ու արվեստի մտքի զարգացումը
5. սեփական շահերը պաշտպանելու համր ժողովրդին իրար դեմ կռվացրեցին
6. Պապին սպանեցին
7. Անին ծախեցին, երկիրն էլ հետը
8. Ազգին թալանեցին ու տվեցին օտարներին

Բայ ես չեմ ասում "եկեք արմատախիլ անենք ՀԱԵ-ն" կամ "պայքարենք ՀԱԵ-ի դեմ": Ամբողջովին վստահորեն ասում եմ, որ ՀԱԵ-ն ՄԵՐՆ Է, ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ Է, ՄԵԶ ՊԵՏՔ Է, բայց իր տեղում և իր բուն ֆունկցիաների մեջ, որոնցից մեկը քայքայիչ աղանդների դեմ պայքարն է  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հովարս ջան, եթե հայ ժողովուրդը 3500 տարեկան ա ապա իր գոյության հալալ կեսը եթե ոչ ավելին, հեթանոս ա եղել…էլ չասեմ որ քրիստոնեությունը հայ լլինելու պայման չի և պիտի որ շատ լավ իմանաս թե այն ինչպես է մեզ պարտադրվել…


Մեֆ ջան, քո շուրթերով ճշմարտություն է խոսում  :Smile: 
Մեր քրիստոնեությունը ավելի հեթանոսական ա, քան քրիստոնեական էր մեր հեթանոսությունը  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> որևէ հայ իրեն օտար չպետք ա զգա անկախ իր հայացքից ու կրոնից… եթե ազգը մայրն ա ապա նա իր զավակին պետք ա ընդունի ամեն տեսքով, վերջիվերջո դա իր դեմքն ա… եթե իհարկե հանցագործություն չի կատարում… անգամ այդտեղ լուծումներ կան… ոչ ոք հասարակությունից դուրս պիտի չմնա… մենք դեն գցելու մարդ չունենք…


Ինչքան էլ հակասական ա, բայց դու աթեիստ լինելով հազար անգամ ավելի ես նման Աստվածաշնչում քարոզվող քրիստոնեությանը։

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011), Lem (09.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մեֆ, եթե քեզ շատ հարմար է տեսնել, թե աղանդավորները, մանավանդ ԿԽ-ն, ինչպես են մարդկանց հավատքից գցում, ընտանիքներ քայքայում, ունեցվածքներ թալանում, էլ չեմ ասում բաներ, որոնց մասին պետք չի  խոսել, դրա հետ մեկտեղ, Ավետարանը դարձրել են հարստանալու միջոց, և այդ  ''միջոցը'' մարդիկ են, որոնց հաշվին հարստանում են, դուք այս ամենը իմանալով հանդերձ լռում եք, որովհետև  ձեր շահերին դեռ չեն կպել: Հետո էլ ազգասիրությունից եք խոսում: Այդ տուժողները ձեր ազգից չե՞ն:


*եթե ազգը մայրն ա ապա նա իր զավակին պետք ա ընդունի ամեն տեսքով, վերջիվերջո դա իր դեմքն ա… եթե իհարկե հանցագործությոն չի կատարում… անգամ այդտեղ լուծումներ կան… ոչ ոք հասարակությունից դուրս պիտի չմնա… մենք դեն գցելու մարդ չունենքւ…* 


Ասա խնդրեմ այդ որ  մայրն է , որ իր զավակի համար հոգ չի տանում, կամ, եթե իր զավակը սխալներ է անում, արդյոք նրան չի՞ խրատում: Եթե մեկին խրատում ես, որ զգուշություն անի, դա չի նշանակում, որ հասարակությունից դուրս ես թողնում: Սերը չի կարող անտարբեր լինել: Սերը հոգատար է: 
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դեմքին, ապա ամեն մարդ պետք է հոգ տանի, որ իր դեմքը մաքուր լինի,  եթե պետության դեմքը իր ազգն է, ապա ինչպիսին  կուզենայիր այն տեսնել, մաքո՞ւր թե  կեղտոտ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե քեզ շատ հարմար է տեսնել, թե աղանդավորները, մանավանդ ԿԽ-ն, *ինչպես են մարդկանց հավատքից գցում, ընտանիքներ քայքայում, ունեցվածքներ թալանում, էլ չեմ ասում բաներ, որոնց մասին պետք չի  խոսել*, դրա հետ մեկտեղ, Ավետարանը դարձրել են հարստանալու միջոց, և այդ  ''միջոցը'' մարդիկ են, որոնց հաշվին հարստանում են, դուք այս ամենը իմանալով հանդերձ լռում եք, որովհետև  ձեր շահերին դեռ չեն կպել: Հետո էլ ազգասիրությունից եք խոսում: Այդ տուժողները ձեր ազգից չե՞ն:
> 
> 
> *եթե ազգը մայրն ա ապա նա իր զավակին պետք ա ընդունի ամեն տեսքով, վերջիվերջո դա իր դեմքն ա… եթե իհարկե հանցագործությոն չի կատարում… անգամ այդտեղ լուծումներ կան… ոչ ոք հասարակությունից դուրս պիտի չմնա… մենք դեն գցելու մարդ չունենքւ…* 
> 
> 
> Ասա խնդրեմ այդ որ  մայրն է , որ իր զավակի համար հոգ չի տանում, կամ, եթե իր զավակը սխալներ է անում, *արդյոք նրան չի՞ խրատում:* Եթե մեկին խրատում ես, որ զգուշություն անի, դա չի նշանակում, որ հասարակությունից դուրս ես թողնում: Սերը չի կարող անտարբեր լինել: Սերը հոգատար է: 
>  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դեմքին, ապա ամեն մարդ պետք է հոգ տանի, որ իր դեմքը մաքուր լինի,  *եթե պետության դեմքը իր ազգն է*, ապա ինչպիսին  կուզենայիր այն տեսնել, մաքո՞ւր թե  կեղտոտ:


Հովարս ջան, դրանք հանցագործություններ են և ես դրանք չեմ արդարացնում, իսկ աղանդներ տեսնելն ինձ համար "հարմար" չի, բայց պայքարւի ձևն անհարդութժողականությունը չի… դրանով մարդկանց կստիպես ատել ժողովրդին ու երկիրը, սա մեծ վնաս է… մարդը պիտի սիրի իր երկիրը որովհետը ինքը կարող է ազատ լինել իր երկրում, անի այն ինչ ուզում է… ստվերային հասարակությունը շատ վատ բան է… նրանք են բացում պաշարված ամրոցի դռները… 

խրատել ամեն մարդ էլ կարող է, դժվարը *ընդունել և խրատելն է*, միայն այդ դեպքում խրատդ կլսվի… անհանդուրժողականությունը սիրո նշան չի… պետությունն է ազգի դեմքը, առանց ազգի պետություն չի լինի…

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011), Jarre (09.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ՝ Վառզոր




> Ես որպես այդպիսին հեթանոս չեմ, բայց քրիստոնյա էլ չեմ` չեմ կարողանում քրիստոնեավայել ապրել...



ապա ասեմ որ, եթե դու չես կարողանում քրիստոնեավայել ապրել, դա քո իրավունքն է, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում, դու իդեալի էտալոն չես: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք շատ լավ կարողանում են քրիստոնյային վայել կյանքով ապրել: Եւ մի փոքր հարգանքը նրանց հանդեպ չէր խանգարի:





> Մեր քրիստոնեությունը ավելի հեթանոսական ա, քան քրիստոնեական էր մեր հեթանոսությունը


 Քրիստոնեությունը չի կարող հեթանոսական լինել ,որքանով էլ դա քեզ ցանկալի լինի: Դու ավելի շատ գրում ես քո ցանկությունների մասին, այն վերագրելով ''ճշմարտությանը'': Չիմանալը ամոթ չի, այլ չիմացածդ բանի մասին պնդելն է ամոթ: Քո բերած օրինակները անհիմն են: Քրիստոնեությունը քո իմացած փիլիսոփայությունը չէ:  Եթե դու չես կարողանում տարբերել մեկը մյուսից, էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Քո ճառերը ինձ ոչ մի բան չեն ապացուցում, և չեն էլ կարող, որովհետև անիմաստ են: Եթե կա մի կրոն , որը մարդուն ստրկական վիճակի մեջ չի պահում, դա քրիստոնեությունն է: Եւ մի խառնիր  այն աղանդավորության հետ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ՝ Վառզոր
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ապա ասեմ որ, եթե դու չես կարողանում քրիստոնեավայել ապրել, դա քո իրավունքն է, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում, դու իդեալի էտալոն չես: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք շատ լավ կարողանում են քրիստոնյային վայել կյանքով ապրել: Եւ մի փոքր հարգանքը նրանց հանդեպ չէր խանգարի:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


այս մասով համաձայն չեմ Հովարս ջան, մատաղը, Վարդադառը, զատիկի ձվերը, Սուրբ Ծնունդը… սրանք բոլորն էլ հեթանոսական ծագում ունեն, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին կապված են մարդկանց կյանքի և մասնավորաես գյուղատնտեսությոան հետ (որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ թվա)… համարյա բոլոր ազգերի կրոնական տոներրն ընկնում են նույն ժամանակ, բնության վերածննդի ժամանակ դեկտեմբերի վերջին… քրիստոնեությունը դրանք ընդունեց որովհետև դրանք ժողովրդի մեջ տրածված էին և որովհետև ժողովուրդը սիրում էր և է դրանք…

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> մարդը պիտի սիրի իր երկիրը որովհետը ինքը կարող է ազատ լինել իր երկրում, անի այն ինչ ուզում է…


Ազատություն չի նշանակում երկիրը պառակտել, և այդ որ սիրո մասին ես խոսում , շուրջդ նայիր և տես թե այդ ''սերը'' ինչպես է քանդում իր իսկ երկիրը:

Ես և դու տարբեր ձևով ենք ընկալում անհանդուրժողականությունը, իմը՝ ուղղակի արգելելն է վտանգ պատճառող ամեն մի երևույթ:




> մատաղը, Վարդադառը, զատիկի ձվերը, Սուրբ Ծնունդը… սրանք բոլորն էլ հեթանոսական ծագում ունեն,


Լավ կանեիր մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեիր ՀԱԵ-ի վարդապետությունը, և շաբլոն արտահայտություններ չանեիր, սրա մասին կարդա համապատասխան բաժիններում: Միայն վարդավառն է հեթանոսական, բայց ոչ եկեղեցական, այսինքն չի պատկանում ոչ վարդապետությանը և ոչ էլ դավանանքին: 
Աղքատաց կերակուրը(մատաղ) մի խառնիր հեթանոսական զոհաբերության հետ:

----------


## Jarre

> Ազատություն չի նշանակում երկիրը պառակտել, և այդ որ սիրո մասին ես խոսում , շուրջդ նայիր և տես թե այդ ''սերը'' ինչպես է քանդում իր իսկ երկիրը:


Հովարս ջան, իսկ մինչև աղանդավորների Հայաստանում ի հայտ գալը, ո՞վ քանդեց երկիրը՝ ծովից ծով Հայաստանը։




> Ես և դու տարբեր ձևով ենք ընկալում անհանդուրժողականությունը, իմը՝ ուղղակի արգելելն է վտանգ պատճառող ամեն մի երևույթ:


Մարտի 1-ին էլ էին վտանգ պատճառող երևույթ արգելում։

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան, իսկ մինչև աղանդավորների Հայաստանում ի հայտ գալը, ո՞վ քանդեց երկիրը՝ ծովից ծով Հայաստանը։
> 
> 
> Մարտի 1-ին էլ էին վտանգ պատճառող երևույթ արգելում։


Ժառ ջան ծովից ծով Հայաստանը մերը չէր, դա զավթած տարածություն էր, հետևաբար չէր էլ մնալու: Իսկ Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին ծանոթ չեմ, ինչը նկատի ունես:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան ծովից ծով Հայաստանը մերը չէր, դա զավթած տարածություն էր, հետևաբար չէր էլ մնալու:


*Հովարս* ջան, ես գիտե՞ս ինչ էի ուզում ասել։ Ուզում էի ասել, որ դավաճան մարդիկ, ազգի թշնամի մարդիկ միշտ եղել են ամենատարբեր կառույցներում՝ այդ թվում կրոնական։ Եվ ուղղակի էսօրվա ազգի քանդվելը կրոնական կազմակերպությունների վրա գցելը ճիշտ չէ, քանի որ ազգը պառակտող ու քանդող այնքան երևույթ կա, որ մեծ ցուցակ է պետք այն կազմելու համար։

Մի հարց տամ։ Սիստեմատիկ ատելություն սերմանելը կրոնական կազմակերպությունների նկատամամբ ու բռնության կոչերը պառակտիչ չե՞ն։




> Իսկ Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին ծանոթ չեմ, ինչը նկատի ունես:


Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին վստահ եմ, որ ծանոթ ես, ուղղակի գուցե այդքան պարզ չեմ գրել։ Ես նկատի ունեի 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ը, երբ այդքան մարդու կյանք խլվեց, այդքան ողբերգական դեպքեր եղան ու այդ ամենը մեկնաբանվեց, որպես վտանգավոր երևույթի դեմ պայքար։

Կածում եմ ասելու կարիք էլ չկա, որ եթե կա օրինախախտություն պետք է պատժվի։ Բայց մինչև պատժվելը պետք է ապացուցվի։ Ու էտ ամենը օրենքի սահմաններում։ Ու ամենակարևորը ոչ էնպես, ինչպես ավետարաններն են նկարագրում Հիսուսի և հետագայում քրիստոնյաների դեմ «դատական» գործերը։

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ժառ ջան ծովից ծով Հայաստանը մերը չէր, դա զավթած տարածություն էր, հետևաբար չէր էլ մնալու:


Ավելի նողկալի թուլամորթ կարծիք երբևէ չեմ լսել: Զզվելիա նույնիսկ որևէ կերպ պատասխանել, մեկնաբանել, հիմնավորել, թե ինչու է նման կարծիքը փշաքաղվելու չափ նողկալի:

P.S. Երևի Մասիսն էլ էր զավթած տարածություն, որ հիմա օրինական տիրոջ ձեռնա:

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011), Moonwalker (09.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011), Հայկօ (09.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> *Հովարս* ջան, ես գիտե՞ս ինչ էի ուզում ասել։ Ուզում էի ասել, որ դավաճան մարդիկ, ազգի թշնամի մարդիկ միշտ եղել են ամենատարբեր կառույցներում՝ այդ թվում կրոնական։ Եվ ուղղակի էսօրվա ազգի քանդվելը կրոնական կազմակերպությունների վրա գցելը ճիշտ չէ, քանի որ ազգը պառակտող ու քանդող այնքան երևույթ կա, որ մեծ ցուցակ է պետք այն կազմելու համար։
> 
> Մի հարց տամ։ Սիստեմատիկ ատելություն սերմանելը կրոնական կազմակերպությունների նկատամամբ ու բռնության կոչերը պառակտիչ չե՞ն։
> 
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին վստահ եմ, որ ծանոթ ես, ուղղակի գուցե այդքան պարզ չեմ գրել։ Ես նկատի ունեի 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ը, երբ այդքան մարդու կյանք խլվեց, այդքան ողբերգական դեպքեր եղան ու այդ ամենը մեկնաբանվեց, որպես վտանգավոր երևույթի դեմ պայքար։
> 
> Կածում եմ ասելու կարիք էլ չկա, որ եթե կա օրինախախտություն պետք է պատժվի։ Բայց մինչև պատժվելը պետք է ապացուցվի։ Ու էտ ամենը օրենքի սահմաններում։ Ու ամենակարևորը ոչ էնպես, ինչպես ավետարաններն են նկարագրում Հիսուսի և հետագայում քրիստոնյաների դեմ «դատական» գործերը։


Դեմոկրատ խաղալը այնքան էլ լավ բան չի, սրա մասին ուրիշ տեղ կխոսենք, ատելություն սերմանելը և զգուշացնելը տարբեր բաներ են :
Ես և դու բարիկադի տարբեր կողմերում ենք գտնվում, դրա համար իրար չենք կարող հասկանալ: Ես որպես քրիստոնյա շարժվում եմ Սուրբ Գրքի զգուշացումներով և պարտք եմ համարում զգուշացնել եղբորս, իսկ քեզ համար՝  դու ինքդ գիտես ինչ հիմունքներով ես շարժվում: 
Մարտի դեպքերին ես տեղյակ չեմ , համաձայն եմ, որ անօրենությունը կամ օրինախախտությունը պետք է պատժվի, ըստ իս շատ խիստ պետք է պատժվի:

----------


## Jarre

> Դեմոկրատ խաղալը այնքան էլ լավ բան չի, սրա մասին ուրիշ տեղ կխոսենք,


Հովարս ջան, մարդկային փոըմբռնումը և մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունները ոչ դեմոկրատիան է սովորեցնում, ոչ եվրոխորհուրդը, ոչ էլ մարդու իրավունքների դատարանը։ Ես խոսում եմ ՄԱՐԴ արարածին բնորոշ հատկության մասին։




> ատելություն սերմանելը և զգուշացնելը տարբեր բաներ են :


Մենք խոսում ենք Հայաստանի մասին։ Իսկ Հայաստանում նման դեպքերում զգուշացումները չգիտես ինչու ատելություն սերմանելու միջոցով է լինում։ Գուցե դա նրանից է, որ հայերը սիրում են մեծ-մեծ խոսալ։ 

Մենակ չասես, որ մարդուն էրկու կոպեկի ծախված ասելը, ազգի թշնամի ասելը, ծնողասպան ասելը ու դրանց պեսների գլուխը ջարդել հորդորելը ատելություն սերմանել չի։




> Ես և դու բարիկադի տարբեր կողմերում ենք գտնվում, դրա համար իրար չենք կարող հասկանալ:


Հովարս ջան, էտ բարիկադները ամեն մեկը ինքն է իր համար ստեղծում։ Ես չեմ կարծում, որ մենք տարբեր կողմերում ենք գտնվում։ Կրոնական բարիկադ, ազգային բարիկադ, քաղաքական բարիկադ.... Այ սա է պառակտիչ։

Դու էլ ես մարդ, ես էլ եմ մարդ, դու էլ ես հայ, ես էլ եմ հայ, դու էլ ես Հայաստանից դուրս ապրում, ես նույնպես, դու ևս մտահոգված ես մարդկանցով, ես նույնպես։ Ընդհանրություններ շատ կան։ Իսկ կարծիքների տարբերություններ ունեն բոլոր մարդիկ, բայց դա դրանց չի դարձնում իրար հակառակ կողմեր, եթե իհարկե իրենք գիտակցաբար դա չեն ընտրում։




> Ես որպես քրիստոնյա շարժվում եմ Սուրբ Գրքի զգուշացումներով և պարտք եմ համարում զգուշացնել եղբորս, իսկ քեզ համար՝  դու ինքդ գիտես ինչ հիմունքներով ես շարժվում:


Սուրբ Գիրքը առաջին հերթին հորդորում է քրիստոնեական սկզբունքները և «Արքայության ավետարանը» քարոզել, ոչ թե պայքարել մյուս կրոնների դեմ։




> Մարտի դեպքերին ես տեղյակ չեմ , համաձայն եմ, որ անօրենությունը կամ օրինախախտությունը պետք է պատժվի, ըստ իս շատ խիստ պետք է պատժվի:


Եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում է կարծում եմ մեծ դժվարություն չի լինի ճշտել, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել այդ ժամանակ։

----------


## Moonwalker

Չնայած իմ անձնական հայացքներին՝ Հովարսի գրելաոճն ինձ հիշեցրեց սա՝

 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Իսկ թեմայի մասով ես հանդուրժող եմ բոլորի հանդեպ քանի դեռ ինձ հակառակում չեն ապացուցել: Իսկ ինձ հակառակում կարող են ապացուցել նրանք ովքեր որևէ կերպ վնասում/խանգարում/անհանգստացնում են ինձ/ընտանիքիս/մտերիմներիս: Կամ խեղաթյուրում են երկրիս ստատեգիական զարգացման տեսլականը (*հոգեորսությամբ զբաղվող* աղանդավորներ, ներկայիս ու ոչ վաղ անցյալի քաղաքական վերնախավ, «վայ» հոգևորականներ ևն):

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011), Աբելյան (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ՝ Վառզոր
> ապա ասեմ որ, եթե դու չես կարողանում քրիստոնեավայել ապրել, դա քո իրավունքն է, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում, *դու իդեալի էտալոն չես*: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք շատ լավ կարողանում են քրիստոնյային վայել կյանքով ապրել: *Եւ մի փոքր հարգանքը նրանց հանդեպ չէր խանգարի*:


Որտեղից վերցրիր, որ ես ինձ էտալոն կամ չափանիշ եմ համարում??? Ինչից ենթադրեցիր, որ քրիստոնյաներին չեմ հարգում???
Օդում խոսալուց էրի խոսում, բայց ոնց որ փուչիկդ գնալով մեծանում ա  :Wink: 



> Քրիստոնեությունը չի կարող հեթանոսական լինել ,որքանով էլ դա քեզ ցանկալի լինի: *Դու ավելի շատ գրում ես քո ցանկությունների մասին*, այն վերագրելով ''ճշմարտությանը'': Չիմանալը ամոթ չի, այլ չիմացածդ բանի մասին պնդելն է ամոթ: Քո բերած օրինակները անհիմն են: Քրիստոնեությունը քո իմացած փիլիսոփայությունը չէ:  Եթե դու չես կարողանում տարբերել մեկը մյուսից, էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Քո ճառերը ինձ ոչ մի բան չեն ապացուցում, և չեն էլ կարող, որովհետև անիմաստ են:


Իմ ցանկությունների? ես ցանկանում եմ, որ ՀԱԵ-ն "քայքայի" երկիրը? Անկապ մտքեր ես գրում:
Ի տարբերություն քեզ, դեմագոգիայով չեմ զբաղվում:
Մենակ չասես, որ ՀԱԵ տոները հենց Գրիգորիսն ա հնարել:
Մեֆը մի քանիսը նշեց, ցանկը շարունակեմ? Ծաղկազարդ, Խաղողօրհնեք, Ջրօրհնեք, Տրնդեզ (Տյարն ընդառաջ) - սրանցից որ մեկն ա, որ մաքուր քրիստոնեկանա տոն ա?
Էլ չեմ ասում ծիսական ու կրոնական սովորույթները` մատաղ, մոմավառություն, մյուռոնով օծում, պատարագ, շարական և այլն:
Մենակ չասես, որ Հիսուսը մոմ ա վառել, մյուռոնով ա մկրտվել, մատաղ ա արել, պատարագ ա արել ու շարականներ ա երգել:
Հուսով եմ, չես հերքի, որ քրիստոնյա եկեղեցու հիմնադիրը և հիմնաքարը Հիսուսն է  :Wink: 



> Եթե կա մի կրոն , որը մարդուն ստրկական վիճակի մեջ չի պահում, դա քրիստոնեությունն է: Եւ մի խառնիր  այն աղանդավորության հետ:


Դե հիմա կասես, թե որնա այն քրիստոնեությունը, որը աղանդ չի? մենակ ՀԱԵ-ն? կաթլիկները, ուղղափառները, բողոքականները, լյութերականները, անգլիկանները աղանդ են?
Մի հատ կասես, թե ովա որոշում որն ա աղանդ, և որը` ոչ? Ինչքան ես գիտեմ ինչ-որ կրոնական կառույցի աղանդ-չաղանդ լինելը որոշում են "թափով" եկեղեցիները: Վախտին ՀԱԵ-ն էլ էին աղանդ համարում ուղղափառները ու կաթոլիկները  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ կանեիր մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեիր ՀԱԵ-ի վարդապետությունը, և շաբլոն արտահայտություններ չանեիր, սրա մասին կարդա համապատասխան բաժիններում: Միայն վարդավառն է հեթանոսական, բայց ոչ եկեղեցական, այսինքն չի պատկանում ոչ վարդապետությանը և ոչ էլ դավանանքին: 
> Աղքատաց կերակուրը(մատաղ) մի խառնիր հեթանոսական զոհաբերության հետ:


Հիմա ասել էի, ինչ անեմ այդ վարդապետությունը (հանկարծ չմտածեք, թե հայհոյում եմ): Քրիստոնեությունը մի վարդապետ ունի` Հիսուս: Մնացածը վարդափետեր են, իրենց դրել են ճշմարտություն հրամցնողի տեղ ու ոնց իրենց ձեն է տալիս, փորձում են մարդկանց հրամցնել, իբր թե վարդապետույուն է: Ինչ աղքատաց կերակուր? Որտեղ ա ագրված, որ աղքատած կերակուրը տերտերը պետքա օրհնի? որ չօրհնի չեն մարսի աղքատանք? Բա որ աղն ա օրհնում, դրանից աղի մեջ յոդի պարունակությունը շատանում ա?
հենց եկեղեցականներն են ասում, որ տոների մեջ կան հեթանոսական տոներ
http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=72
(հարց 40)
Ու չասես, թե Վարդավառը տոն չի, էն էլ ինչ տոնա, Տաղավար տոնա` Քրիստոսի Պայծառակերպության` Վարդավառի: 
http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=76
(հարց 15)
Փաստորեն դու ավելի լավ գիտես եկեղեցին, քան եկեղեցականները  :Wink: 
Հիմա ովա անհիմն խոսում? Քեզ հավատամ, թե մեր ՀԱԵ-ին ?  :LOL:

----------


## հովարս

> Ու չասես, թե Վարդավառը տոն չի, էն էլ ինչ տոնա, Տաղավար տոնա` Քրիստոսի Պայծառակերպության` Վարդավառի:


Քո բերանով ես ասում, ինչն է վարդավառը և ինչը պայծառակերպությունը, մեռսի՛:

----------


## հովարս

Ժառ ջան , համաձայն եմ, շմորհակալություն:  Ամեն մի երևույթ եթե հայկական ծագում ունենար, ես չէի պայքարի դրանց դեմ, բայց քանի որ օտարամուտ են ուրեմն մի ինչ-որ նպատակ պիտի ունենան...???: Միայն չասես թե քրիստոնեությունն էլ օտարամուտ էր:

----------


## Varzor

> Քո բերանով ես ասում, ինչն է վարդավառը և ինչը պայծառակերպությունը, մեռսի՛:


Մենակ իմ բերանով չեմ ասում, ՀԱԵ բերանով էլ եմ ասում  :Smile:  ներդրածս հղումը բացի: Հունարենից լավ ես, բայց հայերենի կետադրությունից` ոնց որ էդքան էլ չէ  :Wink: 



> Քրիստոսի Պայծառակերպության` Վարդավառ:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժառ ջան , համաձայն եմ, շմորհակալություն:  Ամեն մի երևույթ եթե հայկական ծագում ունենար, ես չէի պայքարի դրանց դեմ, բայց քանի որ օտարամուտ են ուրեմն մի ինչ-որ նպատակ պիտի ունենան...???: Միայն չասես թե քրիստոնեությունն էլ օտարամուտ էր:


Եթե նայենք զուտ քրիստոնեական հիմնական գաղափարներին, ապա դրանք ոչ օտար են, ոչ էլ զուտ հայկական` համամարդկային են:
Սակայն բուն քարոզողները և տարածողները` օտարներ էին: Հաստատ ոչ Բարդուղիմեոսը և ոչ էլ Թադևոսը հայ չէին, Հռիփսիմոն, Գայանեն, դե Գրիգորիսն էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ ազգ էր:
Փաստացի մեր ՀԱԵ կաթողիկոսների մեծամանությունը հայեր չեն` այլազգիներն են, ընդ որում ավելի շատ պարթև ու ասորի:
Բայց բուն ՀԱԵ-ն որպես կրոնական կառույց, չնայած օտարամուտ մարդկանց և գաղափարների խիստ աղդեցությանը, այնուամենայնից մաքուր հայկական է: Իհարկէ, ունենք ընդհանուր քրիստոնեական որոշակի երևույթներ և գաղափարներ, բայց այն, որ ՀԱԵ-ն լիովին ուրույն և հայկական կառույց է` դա ևս փաստ է:
Ասում են, որ մեր եկեղեցուն ամենամոտը ղպտի եկեղեցին է `շատ նման ենք: Նույնիսկ կա կարչծիք, որ իրենք մեզանից հին են, որին ես համամիտ չեմ: Բայց դա արդեն կապ չունի:
Հենց նույն մեր եկեղեցին հիմիկվա օրերում ասում է, որ "ցանկացած մարդ, որն ընդունում է Հիսուսին և Սուրբ երրորդությանը` քրիստոնյա է, ուղղակի նաև քրիստոնյաների մեջ կան մոլորյալներ, խաբվածներ ու շփոթվածներ": Վերջիններիս անվանում են աղանդավորներ, բայց հալածելը ինքնին հակաքրիստոնեական գաղափար է: Անգամ Հիսուս հալածվելով և խաչվելով, խաչին գամված խնդրեց Տիրոջը, որ ների նրանց (մարդկանց), որովհետև չեն հասկանում, թե ինչ են անում: Ինքնին բուն քրիստոնեությունը հանդուրժողականության վրա է կառուցված: "Զենքը" խոսքն է և սերը, բայց ոչ ատելությունը

----------


## Նետ

> Ինչից ենթադրեցիր, որ քրիստոնյաներին չեմ հարգում???


 Varzor ջան Դու հանգիստ կարող ես չհարգել քրիստոնեությունը։Քանի որ միայն քրիստոնեությունից անտեղյակ.  կամ կեղծ դրոշակ թափահարող մարդը կարող է պահանջել որ հարգեն քրիստոնեությանը։Պատկերացնու՞մ ես թէ Քրիստոսն իր ողջ փառքի մեջ իր են խաչողներին ասեր ՝հարգեք ինձ ու մի խաչեք։Կամ Ստեփանոսն իրեն քարով սպանողներին ասեր՝ հարգեք ինձ ու մի քարկոծեք...
Քրիստոնեությանը անարգանք են ավելացնում նաև այն վայ ՙքրիստոնյաները՚ որոնք աղանդ լինելով հանդերձ. կոկորդ են պատռում՝  աղանդ գոռալով։

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011), հովարս (09.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հովարս ջան: Ակումբը այն կայքերից չի, որ բոլորը սիրով համաձայնվեն քարկոծման ենթարկել մարդկանց, որոնք  կոնկրետ չեն հետևում ՀԱե-ի օրենքներին: Այստեղ ավելի հաշվի են առնում  արգումենտացիան, ոճը և մատուցումը, քան սրով գլուխներ կտրելը:  Ոճն ու մատուցումը քո մոտ կաղում է,  և դրա համար էլ զրույցը չի կպնում:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011), Աբելյան (09.07.2011), Նետ (09.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ թեմայի մասով ես հանդուրժող եմ բոլորի հանդեպ *քանի դեռ* ինձ հակառակում չեն ապացուցել:


*Moonwalker* ջան, էտ դեպքում հարց՝ եթե հակառակում համոզեն չհանդուրժելը ո՞նց կդրսևորես։




> Իսկ ինձ հակառակում կարող են ապացուցել նրանք ովքեր որևէ կերպ վնասում/խանգարում/անհանգստացնում են ինձ/ընտանիքիս/մտերիմներիս: Կամ խեղաթյուրում են երկրիս ստատեգիական զարգացման տեսլականը (*հոգեորսությամբ զբաղվող* աղանդավորներ, ներկայիս ու ոչ վաղ անցյալի քաղաքական վերնախավ, «վայ» հոգևորականներ ևն):


*Moonwalker* ջան, որպեսզի լրիվ պարզ լինի մի քանի հարցեր։ Կոնկրետ դու ի՞նչ ես հասկանում ասելով՝

ա) *վնասել* ընտանիքիս/մտերիմներիս
բ) *խանգարել* նրանց
գ) *անհնագստացնել*
դ) *հոգեորսությամբ* զբաղվել

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան: Ակումբը այն կայքերից չի, որ բոլորը սիրով համաձայնվեն քարկոծման ենթարկել մարդկանց, որոնք  կոնկրետ չեն հետևում ՀԱե-ի օրենքներին: Այստեղ ավելի հաշվի են առնում  արգումենտացիան, ոճը և մատուցումը, քան սրով գլուխներ կտրելը:  Ոճն ու մատուցումը քո մոտ կաղում է,  և դրա համար էլ զրույցը չի կպնում:


Հեթանոս ջան, իմ նպատակը ոչ զրույց վարելն է, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ մեկին քարկոծելը, կամ գլուխը կտրելը (եթե տեսար 2րդ էջում տեղադրված տեսանյութերը), իմ նպատակը նման վիճակներից զգուշացնելն է: 

Ասացեք խնդրեմ, ձեզանից ում հաճելի կլիներ եթե մեկիդ կամ եղբայրը, կամ քույրը, կամ հարազատներից ինչ որ մեկը լիներ այդ վիճակի (նայեք 2րդ էջ) մեջ:




> Հունարենից լավ ես, բայց հայերենի կետադրությունից` ոնց որ էդքան էլ չէ


Վառզոր ջան , ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ , ընդհամենը 7ամյա կրթություն ունեմ , դրա համար էլ սխալներ եմ թույլ տալիս, կներես:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան Դու հանգիստ *կարող ես չհարգել քրիստոնեությունը։*Քանի որ միայն քրիստոնեությունից անտեղյակ.  կամ կեղծ դրոշակ թափահարող մարդը կարող է պահանջել որ հարգեն քրիստոնեությանը։Պատկերացնու՞մ ես թէ Քրիստոսն իր ողջ փառքի մեջ իր են խաչողներին ասեր ՝հարգեք ինձ ու մի խաչեք։Կամ Ստեփանոսն իրեն քարով սպանողներին ասեր՝ հարգեք ինձ ու մի քարկոծեք...
> Քրիստոնեությանը անարգանք են ավելացնում նաև այն վայ ՙքրիստոնյաները՚ որոնք աղանդ լինելով հանդերձ. կոկորդ են պատռում՝  աղանդ գոռալով։


Միգուցե կարող եմ, բայց չեմ անում  :Wink:  բավարար հիմքեր և պատճառներ չունեմ *քրիստոնեութոյւնը* (բայց ես նախկին գրառումում գրել էի քրիստոնյաներին; ) ) չհարգելու, ոչ էլ քրիստոնյաներին: Կոնկրետ անձանց չհարգելու դեպքում էլ բնավ չեմ նայում կրոնական, քաղաքական և ռասսայական պատկանելությանը  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան , ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ , ընդհամենը 7ամյա կրթություն ունեմ , դրա համար էլ սխալներ եմ թույլ տալիս, կներես: 
> :


Ամենևին կարիք չկար ներուղություն խնդրելու  :Smile: 
Բայց ինչի 7-ամայա? Մի տարվա եղածն ինչա, տնաշեն, որ չես ուզեցոլ շարունակել  :Wink: 
Համ էլ դպրոց գնալը անհրաժեշ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է գրագետ լինելու համար:
Ես էլ մի քանի տարի ավելի եմ սովորել, բոյց քո չափ հունարեն չգիտեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հեթանոս ջան, իմ նպատակը ոչ զրույց վարելն է, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ մեկին քարկոծելը, կամ գլուխը կտրելը (եթե տեսար 2րդ էջում տեղադրված տեսանյութերը), իմ նպատակը նման վիճակներից զգուշացնելն է: 
> 
> Ասացեք խնդրեմ, ձեզանից ում հաճելի կլիներ եթե մեկիդ կամ եղբայրը, կամ քույրը, կամ հարազատներից ինչ որ մեկը լիներ այդ վիճակի (նայեք 2րդ էջ) մեջ:


Եթե նկատի ունես կլիպները երկրորդ էջի, ապա կասեմ, որ եթե մարդիկ իրենց սերն են հայտնում Քրիստոսին աբրակադաբրա ասելով, ով ենք մենք իրենց խանգարելու? Ես էլ կարող եմ զվարճալի կլիպ դնել բողոքականների հավաքույթից , ինչպես այս մեկը. 





Հո բոլորը այդպես չեն?


Բայց նույն էջում, ես նաև տեսա քո անհանդուրժողականությունը մի եղբոր նկատմամբ: Դա  ի նկատի ունեի` նշելով ոճը և մատուցումը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Moonwalker* ջան, էտ դեպքում հարց՝ եթե հակառակում համոզեն չհանդուրժելը ո՞նց կդրսևորես։
> *Moonwalker* ջան, որպեսզի լրիվ պարզ լինի մի քանի հարցեր։ Կոնկրետ դու ի՞նչ ես հասկանում ասելով՝
> 
> ա) *վնասել* ընտանիքիս/մտերիմներիս
> բ) *խանգարել* նրանց
> գ) *անհնագստացնել*
> դ) *հոգեորսությամբ* զբաղվել


*Ժառ* ջան, ես շատ ավելի ընդհանրական էի գրել, բայց քանի որ կոնկրետ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունից ենք խոսում, դուրս է գալիս, որ իմ համար «աղանդավոր» մարդկանց հասցրած վնասները մեծամասամբ միավորվում են հենց հոգեորսության մեջ: Մեր երկրի *«Խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին»* օրենքի 8-րդ հոդվածը հստակարգելում է հոգեորսություն Հայաստանի հանրապետության տարածքում՝ ըստ էության չտալով այդ երևույթի հստակ բնորոշումը: Ուստի եկ պատկերացնենք մի եսակենտրոն շրջան, որն ընդգրկում է ինձ համար հարազատ ու թանկ բոլոր մարդկանց ու արժեքները: Հիմա էդ շրջանից դուրս ցանկացած հավատի/հավատալիքի տեր մարդ զբաղվում է վերընշածս օրենքի 7-րդ հոդվածին չհակասող ցանկացած գործողություն. *ես անտարբեր՝ հանդուրժող եմ*: Բայց, երբ տվյալ անձը/անձիք մտնում եմ շրջանագծից ներս ու իրենց գործողություններով սահմանափակում իմ խղճի ազատության, ազատ ընտրության, անձնական կյանքի, երբեմն էլ ազատ տեղաշարժման (ի՞նչ չի պատահում :LOL: ) իրավունքները, ես գործի եմ դնում օրենքով չարգելված ցանկացած միջոցով իմ/ինձ հետ համակարծիք հարազատիս/բարեկամիս/ծանոթիս/ իրավունքները վերականգնելու, իսկ ծայրահեղ դեպքում ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունքս. *ես անհանդուրժող եմ*:
Ու քանի որ հաճախ երկրի ազգային անվտանգությանը նրանց կողմից հասցվող վնասը հաճախ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի, կարճաժամկետ կամ երկարաժամկետ կերպով ազդում է կամ կարող է ազդել նշածս շրջանի ամբողջականության վրա, ես նաև կարող եմ օգտագործել իմ քաղաքացու մի շարք այլ իրավունքներ՝ օրինակ ասենք *ստորագրահավաք* ևն:
Կարճ ասած հո չեմ ասում Բարդուղիմեոսյան գիշեր սարքենք, ծեծենք, ջարդենք: Ուղղակի պիտի հետևենք, որ օրենքի տառը պահպանվի:
Իսկ ուղղակի իր համար այլ հավատք դավանող կամ որևէ հավատք չդավանող համերկրացուս/ազգակցիս հանդեպ ես ունեմ նույն վերաբերմունքը, ինչ ասենք ՀԱԵ հետևորդի նկատմամբ:

----------

Jarre (09.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011), հովարս (09.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> երբեմն էլ ազատ տեղաշարժման (ի՞նչ չի պատահում) իրավունքները,


Էն էլ ոնց ա պատահում  :LOL: 
Ճամփին դեմդ կտրում են ու չեն էլ թողում ոչ առաջ ոչ հետ գնաս, եթե "Եհովային չես ճանաչում"  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> ? Ես էլ կարող եմ զվարճալի կլիպ դնել բողոքականների հավաքույթից :Հո բոլորը այդպես չեն?:


Հեթանոս ջան , իհարկե բոլորը այդպես չեն:
Եթե հոգեկան խանգարումները այսօր դարձել են զվարճանք ,այդ դեպքում կներեք ինձ իմ լրջությա համար:




> Բայց նույն էջում, ես նաև տեսա քո անհանդուրժողականությունը մի եղբոր նկատմամբ: Դա  ի նկատի ունեի` նշելով ոճը և մատուցումը


Այդ ինչ տեսար, որ ես չեմ տեսնում, ինձ սուտասան անվանեցին, զրպարտիչ անվանեցին(քանի որ այնտեղ շատ բաներ ջնջված են) , և ես իրենց փաստեր ներկայացրի, սակայն ներողություն չհայտնեցին, և ե՞ս եմ անհանդուրժող?

----------


## հովարս

> Բայց ինչի 7-ամայա? Մի տարվա եղածն ինչա, տնաշեն, որ չես ուզեցոլ շարունակել 
> Համ էլ դպրոց գնալը անհրաժեշ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է գրագետ լինելու համար:
> Ես էլ մի քանի տարի ավելի եմ սովորել, բոյց քո չափ հունարեն չգիտեմ


Որովհետև վտարեցին դպրոցից,  իսկ հունարենը՝ պայմանները ստիպեցին որ սովորեմ( արի թեմայից չշեղվենք)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե հոգեկան խանգարումները այսօր դարձել են զվարճանք ,այդ դեպքում կներեք ինձ իմ լրջությա համար:


Հոգեկան խանգարումները միշտ էլ զվարճանք են եղել` տարբեր ֆորմատներով:
Բայց լվացված ուղեղը և գիտակցության մթագնումը արդեն վտանգավոր բաներ են, ոչ միայն դրանք ունեցողի այլև շրջապատի համար:

----------


## Jarre

> *Ժառ* ջան, ես շատ ավելի ընդհանրական էի գրել, բայց քանի որ կոնկրետ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունից ենք խոսում, դուրս է գալիս, որ իմ համար «աղանդավոր» մարդկանց հասցրած վնասները մեծամասամբ միավորվում են հենց հոգեորսության մեջ: Մեր երկրի *«Խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին»* օրենքի 8-րդ հոդվածը հստակարգելում է հոգեորսություն Հայաստանի հանրապետության տարածքում՝ ըստ էության չտալով այդ երևույթի հստակ բնորոշումը:


*Moonwalker* ջան, նախ շնորհակալ եմ կիրթ ու հանդուրժող պատասխանիդ համար  :Smile: 
Արշ, իսկ երբևէ մտածել ե՞ս ո՞րն է պատճառը, որ խուսափում են մեկընդմիշտ հստակ տալ հոգեորսության սահմանումը։




> Ուստի եկ պատկերացնենք մի եսակենտրոն շրջան, որն ընդգրկում է ինձ համար հարազատ ու թանկ բոլոր մարդկանց ու արժեքները: Հիմա էդ շրջանից դուրս ցանկացած հավատի/հավատալիքի տեր մարդ զբաղվում է վերընշածս օրենքի 7-րդ հոդվածին չհակասող ցանկացած գործողություն. *ես անտարբեր՝ հանդուրժող եմ*: Բայց, երբ տվյալ անձը/անձիք մտնում եմ շրջանագծից ներս ու իրենց գործողություններով սահմանափակում իմ խղճի ազատության, ազատ ընտրության, անձնական կյանքի, երբեմն էլ ազատ տեղաշարժման (ի՞նչ չի պատահում) իրավունքները, ես գործի եմ դնում օրենքով չարգելված ցանկացած միջոցով իմ/ինձ հետ համակարծիք հարազատիս/բարեկամիս/ծանոթիս/ իրավունքները վերականգնելու, իսկ ծայրահեղ դեպքում ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունքս. *ես անհանդուրժող եմ*:


Ըստ երևույթի, դու նկատի ունես սա՝




> Կարճ ասած հո չեմ ասում Բարդուղիմեոսյան գիշեր սարքենք, ծեծենք, ջարդենք: Ուղղակի պիտի հետևենք, որ օրենքի տառը պահպանվի:


Իմ ասածն էլ ես սա, Moonwalker ջան, որ պիտի բացառվի ատելություն սերմանել ու բռնության մղել։

Իսկ եթե փորձես կոնկրետ դեպքերով հիշել, քանի՞ դեպք կարող ես ապացույցներով նշել, որ ինչ որ կրոնական կազմակերպություն կամ դրանց ներկայացուցիչները սահմանափակել են խղճիդ ազատությունը, ազատ ընտրության իրավունքդ, անձնական կյանքդ և տեղաշարժվելդ։

Moonwalker ջան, հարցադրումներիս միակ նպատակն այն է, որ հասկանամ, թե քո պատկերացումով որքան հաճախ են նման դեպքեր լինում և դու ինքդ որքան ես դրանց ականատես եղել։




> Ու քանի որ հաճախ երկրի ազգային անվտանգությանը նրանց կողմից հասցվող վնասը հաճախ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի, կարճաժամկետ կամ երկարաժամկետ կերպով ազդում է կամ կարող է ազդել նշածս շրջանի ամբողջականության վրա, ես նաև կարող եմ օգտագործել իմ քաղաքացու մի շարք այլ իրավունքներ՝ օրինակ ասենք *ստորագրահավաք* ևն:


Արշ ջան, ստորագրահավք կազմակերպելը մի բան է, զրպարտելը բոլորովին այլ բան։ Իսկ այդ զրպարտանքների հիման վրա քաղաքացիների մեջ մի խումբ մարդկանց հանդեպ ատելություն սերմանելը, վապշե ուրիշ բան ա։




> Իսկ ուղղակի իր համար այլ հավատք դավանող կամ որևէ հավատք չդավանող համերկրացուս/ազգակցիս հանդեպ ես ունեմ նույն վերաբերմունքը, ինչ ասենք ՀԱԵ հետևորդի նկատմամբ:


Իսկ սա ոչ դեմոկրատիա է, ոչ էլ եվրոպական արժեք, այլ՝ մարդկային։ Համաձայն եմ տեսակետիդ հետ։

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Որովհետև վտարեցին դպրոցից,  իսկ հունարենը՝ պայմանները ստիպեցին որ սովորեմ


Թեմայի շրջանակներում ասեմ, որ քեզ համար միգուցե ավելի հեշտ կլինի հասկանալ հունարեն Աստվածաշունչը և բառաիմաստային տեսանկյունից համեմատել հայերեն ու ռուսերեն տարբերակների հետ:
Եթե այդպիսի բան արել ես, ապա նկատել ես այնպիսի բառաիմաստային տարբերություններ, որոնք հանգեցնեն լուրջ տարակարծություների?

Հ.Գ.
Էդ ով է այդպիսի հանդգնություն ցուցաբերել ու քեզ դպրոցից վտարել?

----------


## Jarre

> Էն էլ ոնց ա պատահում 
> Ճամփին դեմդ կտրում են ու չեն էլ թողում ոչ առաջ ոչ հետ գնաս, եթե "Եհովային չես ճանաչում"


Վարզոր ջան, ես էլ եմ դեմ այդ երևույթին, դա ճիշտ չէ՝ եթե մարդ չի ուզում զրուցել, ապա երբեք չպետք է կպշռկվել նրան։ Ի դեպ, ես կպռշկվել համարում եմ նաև այն, որ ՀԱԵ-ի պատմության դասի ժամանակ շատ դպրոցներում երեխաներին ստիպում են խաչակնքվել և կրկնել աղոթքներ՝ նույնիսկ հակառակ իրենց կամքի։
Բայց այսօր դու կարիք չես տեսնում խոսել հանդուրժողականության մասին վաճառականների հանդեպ, ովքեր կպռշկվում են ու ստիպում որ մի բան առնես, կամ նկարներ ծախող երեխաների հանդեպ, որոնց հետդ մինչև տուն քայլում են ու համոզում, որ գնես իրենց «ստեղծագործությունը», կամ երթուղայինի վարորնդերի մասին, որոնք թքած ունեն քո ֆիզիկական ու մտային առողջությանդ վրա ու Պրիմա ծխելով, կլկլոցներն էլ քոքած մարդուն որպես բեռ տանում տեղ են հասցնում։

----------

Skeptic (09.07.2011), Varzor (10.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մի փոքր պատմությունից,



> Ասում են, որ մեր եկեղեցուն ամենամոտը ղպտի եկեղեցին է `շատ նման ենք:


451թ Քաղկեդոնի ժողովի արդյունքներից ընդհանրական եկեղեցին բաժանվեց երկու մասի՝ արևմտյան և արևելյան, արևվելյանը անվանվեց նաև ΚΟΠΤΟΙ(կոպտի)=ղպտի: Արևելյան եկեղեցիներն էին հայկական, ասորական, եթովպիական , եգիպտական և մինջև Հդկաստան գտնվող այլ եկեղեցիներ, հեագայում այս կոպտերը ուղղափառների կոմից անվանվեցին նաև հակաքաղկեդոնյան աղանդներ: Այս բաժանումից հետո , արևելյան շատ եկեղեցիների հոգևորականներ ձեռնադրվում էին հայ. եկեղեցու կողմից: Ավելի ուշ որոշ  եկեղեցիներ <վեռբովատ> եղան ուղղափառների կողմից(օր. Վիրքի եկեղ., սիրիկան որոշ եկեղ. ևն): Երբ սկսվեց ընդհանրական եկեղեցու տաճարաշինությունը, հիմք հանդիսացավ Լուսավորչի նախագիծը, մինչև այսօր հունական եկեղեցիները(տաճար) կառուցվում են այդ նախագծով, ավելի ուշ մուտք գործեց գոթական ճարտարապետությունը և կաթոլիկները ընտրեցին այդ նախագիծը(հիմնականում:

Անհանդուրժողականություն.
  Իմ անհանդուրժողականությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ես ցանկանում եմ հետ պահել որևիցե մեկին նման երևույթներից(տես 2էջ տեսանյութ), ես դեմ չեմ Լյութերականներին, կաթոլիկներին, ուղղափառներին, ավետարանականեկեղեցուն և որոշ բապտիստներին, չնայած որ նշվածներս ՀԱԵ-ի հետ կապ չունեն, բայց անհանդուրժող եմ ''վկաներին'' մորմոններին, ''խարիզմատներին'', հիսունականներին և նմաններին, սա էլ ի՛մ իրավունքն է:

----------


## Նետ

> Էն էլ ոնց ա պատահում 
> *Ճամփին դեմդ կտրում են ու չեն էլ թողում ոչ առաջ ոչ հետ գնաս,* եթե "Եհովային չես ճանաչում"


Ինձ որ. նման դեպք երբևե չի պատահել.եթե կամեցել եմ զրուցել՝ զրուցել եմ.եթե ոչ՝ մեկ քայլ անգամ ետևիցս չեն դրել.կամ համոզել.կամ ուժ գործադրել։
Հակառակը պնդողներին ուղղակի հիմք չունեմ հավատալու՝ սեփական փորձիցս ելնելով։
Ընդհանրապես ես զարմանում եմ. որ _հավատքին մոտ կանգնած_ մարդիկ անհանգստության նշաններ են ցուցաբերում նման. ըստ իրենց՝ _աղանդի_ հանդիպելիս։Վախենում են ինչ որ քայքայումներից ու պառակտումներից։Սա ինձ ավելի շատ ՙկլիենտ հավագել՚ է հիշեցնում. այլ ոչ թէ հոգևոր անհանգստություն։Քանի որ Հիսուս հստակ ասում է որ ՙովքեր իմ հոտից են ՝լսում են իմ ձայնը՚։
Աստվածաշունչը հիմնականում մարդուն սովորեցնում է որ ոչ թէ ուրիշին ՙխելքի բերես՚ այլ ինքդ խելքի գաս։ Զուր չեն Տիրոջ խոսքերը ՝ՙՆախ քո աչքի միջի գերանը հանիր.  նոր՝ դիմացինի աչքի շյուղը կտեսնես՚։

----------


## հովարս

> Ի դեպ, ես կպռշկվել համարում եմ նաև այն, որ ՀԱԵ-ի պատմության դասի ժամանակ շատ դպրոցներում երեխաներին ստիպում են խաչակնքվել և կրկնել աղոթքներ՝ նույնիսկ հակառակ իրենց կամքի։


Ի դեպ, Ժառ ջան , երբ ԱՄՆ-ի դպրոցներից վերացրին կրոնի դասերը և աղոթքը, 30%(գուցե ավելին) ավեացավ մանկական/դպրոցական հանցագործությունը (սա ստատիստիկայից քաղված), եթե ուզում եք որ Հայաստանում էլ նման բան լինի , դու՛ք գիտեք, միայն ասեմ, որ մենք հայերս վատը եռակի ենք ընդօրինակում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժառ ջան , համաձայն եմ, շմորհակալություն:  Ամեն մի երևույթ եթե հայկական ծագում ունենար, ես չէի պայքարի դրանց դեմ, բայց քանի որ օտարամուտ են ուրեմն մի ինչ-որ նպատակ պիտի ունենան...???: *Միայն չասես թե քրիստոնեությունն էլ օտարամուտ էր*:


օտարամուտ է, այն հայաստանում տարածվել է պարսիկ Անակի որդի Գրիգորիոսի կողմից… Քրիստենեությունը Հյասատանի հետ կապ չի ունեցել… բայց ով ուզում է լինել քրիստոնյա խնդիր չպետք է լինի, խոսքն այստեղ* կրոնական հանդուր=ողականության* մասին է ոչ թե քրիստոնեության…

ես մեր հայրենակիցների աղադավորության ը հետևելը միանշանակ հոգեվորսությանը չեմ վերագրում… այսօր ՀԱԵ-ն իրեն այնքան լկտի ու անբարոյական է պահում որ մարդիկ երես են թեքում և գնում ցանկացած աղանդի ու կրոնի հետևից և դրան էլ գումարած կրոնական անհանդութ=ողականությունը մեր իսկ հայրենակիցների նկատմամբ օտարում է նրան մեր ազգից, երկրից, եկեղեցուց և հասարակությունից և մարդիկ ցանկացած բարոյական և անբարոյական միջոցի դիմում են երկրից փախչելու և օտարվելու համար…

եթե ՀԱԵ-ն պատասխան տա իր հավատացյալ հայրենակիցների կրոնական պահանջներին, ապա նրանք կարիք չեն ունենա գնալ դեպի աղանդները, իսկ գնացողների հանդեպ հանդուր=ողականությունը նրանց հոգևորսությունը կդարձնի անիմաստ… 

մարդն իր երկրում պիտի կարողանա լինել էմո, կրիշնայական, ռոքեր, աթեիստ, բողոքական, կաթոլիկ, քաղկեդոնական, պավլիկյան, հուդայական… ինչ ուզում եք եղեք միայն հարգեք մարդկանց ընտրությունը, ազատությունն ու իրավունքները… և ամենակարևորը գքրեական օրենսգիրքն ու սահմանադրությունը…

հեթանոս էլ կարող են լինել

----------

Leo Negri (09.07.2011), Skeptic (09.07.2011), Դավիթ (09.07.2011), Հայկօ (10.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, Ժառ ջան , երբ ԱՄՆ-ի դպրոցներից վերացրին կրոնի դասերը և աղոթքը, 30%(գուցե ավելին) ավեացավ մանկական/դպրոցական հանցագործությունը (սա ստատիստիկայից քաղված), եթե ուզում եք որ Հայաստանում էլ նման բան լինի , դու՛ք գիտեք, միայն ասեմ, որ մենք հայերս վատը եռակի ենք ընդօրինակում:


սա ուրիշ թեմա է մի խառնի Հովարս ջան… կրոնականների ու եկեղեցու հետ կապված այնպիսի ստատիստիկաներ կան որ դ=վար թե դուրդ գա… հենց երեխաների հետ կապված… այստեղ հարցը կրոնական անհանդուր=ողականույան մասին է…

հայաստանում 80 տարի կրոն չեն դասավանդել դպրոցներում և հանցագործությունը բարձր չի եղել…

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011), Leo Negri (09.07.2011), Skeptic (09.07.2011), Աբելյան (09.07.2011), Հայկօ (10.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Moonwalker* ջան, նախ շնորհակալ եմ կիրթ ու հանդուրժող պատասխանիդ համար 
> Արշ, իսկ երբևէ մտածել ե՞ս ո՞րն է պատճառը, որ խուսափում են մեկընդմիշտ հստակ տալ հոգեորսության սահմանումը։


 :Hi:  Փոխադարձաբար: Բնականաբար ավելի հաճելի է հագիստ զրուցելը, քան վիրտուալ գոռգոռոցն ու  փոխադարձ մեղադրանքները: :Yes: 
Մոտավորապես պատկերացնում եմ, չնայած չեմ կարծում, թե վիճակն առանձնապես ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե ավելի խիստ ու սողանցքներ չթողնող օրեսնդրական դաշտ ունենայինք:






> Իմ ասածն էլ ես սա, Moonwalker ջան, որ պիտի բացառվի ատելություն սերմանել ու բռնության մղել։


Իհարկե, մենք այնքան էլ շատ չենք, որ խաչ քաշենք մեր ազգի մի հատվածի (անկախ հատվածի մեծությունից)վրա, ինչ է, թե նրանց հայացքները տարբերվում են մերինից:




> Իսկ եթե փորձես կոնկրետ դեպքերով հիշել, քանի՞ դեպք կարող ես ապացույցներով նշել, որ ինչ որ կրոնական կազմակերպություն կամ դրանց ներկայացուցիչները սահմանափակել են խղճիդ ազատությունը, ազատ ընտրության իրավունքդ, անձնական կյանքդ և տեղաշարժվելդ։ Moonwalker ջան, հարցադրումներիս միակ նպատակն այն է, որ հասկանամ, թե քո պատկերացումով որքան հաճախ են նման դեպքեր լինում և դու ինքդ որքան ես դրանց ականատես եղել։


«Եհովայի վկաներ» ինքնանվանվող «Դիտարանի» հետևորդների հետ մենք ընդիրներ չենք ունեցել, քանի որ մեր ձախ հարևանը նրանց տարածքային կազմակերպության հիերարխիայում բավական ազդեցիկ դիրք է գրավում:  Սա շենքում անընդհատ խնդիրներ էր ունենում ու մի գեղեցիկ օր քարոզիչներ էլ չհայտնվեցին: Անցած ամառ պարբերաբար մետրոյով պարապմունքի գնալիս բավական հաճախ հանդիպում էի մորմոնական զույգերի: Սրանք իրոք ադեկվատ պահվածք ունեին, եթե հրաժարվում էիր զրուցել, ուղղակի հեռանում էին: Անձամբ ես կոնֆլիկտ ունեցել եմ ավետարանչական եկեղեցու հետևորդների հետ: Սակայն կարծում եմ, որ զգալի դեր էր խաղացել խնջույքի ժամանակ նրանց օգտագործած ալկոհոլը:
Իսկ ամենաթարմ դեպքը մի երկու շաբաթվա է: Դուռը թակեցին ու առաջարկեցին Աստվածաշունչ: Հրաժարվեցի: Իրենք էլ հետաքրքրվեցին, թե արդյոք ունենք տանը: Ասացի այո, ինքն էլ ինչ որ դավանաբանական զրույց էր փորձում բացել: Հասկացրեցի, որ զբաղված եմ ու վերցնելով իրենց բուկլետներից, հրաժեշտ տվեցի: Հա, ինչ որ համար էլ տվեց, որ զանգեի կարդալուց հետո: Այդ ամենը նետեցի աղբամանը հենց նույն րոպեին: 




> Արշ ջան, ստորագրահավք կազմակերպելը մի բան է, զրպարտելը բոլորովին այլ բան։ Իսկ այդ զրպարտանքների հիման վրա քաղաքացիների մեջ մի խումբ մարդկանց հանդեպ ատելություն սերմանելը, վապշե ուրիշ բան ա։


Համաձայն եմ, օրինակ ես չեմ ողջունում Հայլուրի գործելակերպը կապված «Վկաների» հետևորդի հետ կապված միջադեպի վերբերյալ: Երևի հիշում ես: :Nea:

----------

Jarre (09.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Փոխադարձաբար: Բնականաբար ավելի հաճելի է հագիստ զրուցելը, քան վիրտուալ գոռգոռոցն ու  փոխադարձ մեղադրանքները:


 :Smile:   :Yes: 




> Մոտավորապես պատկերացնում եմ, չնայած չեմ կարծում, թե վիճակն առանձնապես ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե ավելի խիստ ու սողանցքներ չթողնող օրեսնդրական դաշտ ունենայինք:


Իսկ ես կարծու մեմ, որ հոգեորսությունը հստակ չի սահմանվում, որովհետև այն սահմանվելուց հետո հոգեորսություն է համարվելու ցանկացած կրոնական *ինֆորմացիա ներկայացնելը*։ Իսկ եթե մեկինը համարվի հոգեորսություն, ապա դա պետք է անխտիր տարածվի բոլորի վրա, այդ թվում նաև Եկեղեցու։




> Իհարկե, մենք այնքան էլ շատ չենք, որ խաչ քաշենք մեր ազգի մի հատվածի (անկախ հատվածի մեծությունից)վրա, ինչ է, թե նրանց հայացքները տարբերվում են մերինից:


Արշակ ջան, ուղղակի անհանդուրժողականությունը իսկապես ծնում է ցավալի հետևանքներ։ Մինչև Հայաստանից մեկնելս որոշ ժամանակ համագործակցեցի միջազգային մի իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպության հետ և մեր ունեցած տվյալները իրոք ցավալի էին, քանի որ կային դեպքեր, երբ տղամարդիկ ծեծի էին ենթարկել անօգնական կանանց՝ զուտ այն պատճառով, որ վերջիններս ունեին ոչ Առաքելական ուղղվածություն և մարդկանց հետ զրուցում էին իրենց հավատից։ Պարզապես այդպիսի դեպքերը լուծվում են ամենաշատը ներողության մակարդակով։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում այդ ժամանակ մոտ տասը դեպքից միայն երկուսն էր հասել դատարան։ Մնացածները «փակվել էին» քաղմասներում։

Ես ուզում եմ, որ կոչեր անող մարդիկ *մտածեն իրենց կոչերի հետևանքների մասին։*




> «Եհովայի վկաներ» ինքնանվանվող «Դիտարանի» հետևորդների հետ մենք ընդիրներ չենք ունեցել, քանի որ մեր ձախ հարևանը նրանց տարածքային կազմակերպության հիերարխիայում բավական ազդեցիկ դիրք է գրավում:  Սա շենքում անընդհատ խնդիրներ էր ունենում ու մի գեղեցիկ օր քարոզիչներ էլ չհայտնվեցին: Անցած ամառ պարբերաբար մետրոյով պարապմունքի գնալիս բավական հաճախ հանդիպում էի մորմոնական զույգերի: Սրանք իրոք ադեկվատ պահվածք ունեին, եթե հրաժարվում էիր զրուցել, ուղղակի հեռանում էին: Անձամբ ես կոնֆլիկտ ունեցել եմ ավետարանչական եկեղեցու հետևորդների հետ: Սակայն կարծում եմ, որ զգալի դեր էր խաղացել խնջույքի ժամանակ նրանց օգտագործած ալկոհոլը:
> Իսկ ամենաթարմ դեպքը մի երկու շաբաթվա է: Դուռը թակեցին ու առաջարկեցին Աստվածաշունչ: Հրաժարվեցի: Իրենք էլ հետաքրքրվեցին, թե արդյոք ունենք տանը: Ասացի այո, ինքն էլ ինչ որ դավանաբանական զրույց էր փորձում բացել: Հասկացրեցի, որ զբաղված եմ ու վերցնելով իրենց բուկլետներից, հրաժեշտ տվեցի: Հա, ինչ որ համար էլ տվեց, որ զանգեի կարդալուց հետո: Այդ ամենը նետեցի աղբամանը հենց նույն րոպեին:


Անկախ իմ հայացքներից, ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ մարդուն անհնագստացնելուն և զրույցը ձգելուն։ Դա տարրական կուլտուրա է։ Կողմ եմ, որ եթե հրաժարվում ես, բայց դիմացինդ շարունակում է ստիպողաբար զրուցել, ապա պետք է դիմել օրենքին։

Ուղղակի այստեղ հնարավոր չէ անտեսել նաև ազգային գործոնը։ Հայերը *բոլոր բնագավառներում* են այդպիսին։ Սիրում են խոսել ու «հարցեր լուծել»  :Jpit:  Կրոնը չի դարձնում այդպիսին կամ սովորեցնում նման բան։ Ու երբ նման մարդը զրուցում է կրոնական թեմայով, ցավոք երբեմն իրեն դրսևորում է նման կերպ։ Բայց կոնկրետ Մորմոնների, Եհովայի վկաների և Ավետարանականների մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ իրենց հավաքների ժամանակ նրանք սովորում են չանհանգստացնել նրանց, ովքեր չեն ուզում իրենց հետ զրուցել և հրաժարվում են զրույցը շարունակել։




> Համաձայն եմ, օրինակ ես չեմ ողջունում Հայլուրի գործելակերպը կապված «Վկաների» հետևորդի հետ կապված միջադեպի վերբերյալ: Երևի հիշում ես:


 :LOL:  Էտ երևին սպանեց  :Jpit:   Այո հիշում եմ։
Այստեղ խնդիրը այն չէ, թե որ կրոնական կազմակերպության հանդեպ է եղել։ Հարցն այն է, որ ի սկզբանե սուտ տեղեկությունը որպես ճշմարիտ մատուցվելով հնչել են նաև բռնության կոչեր։

Իսկ եթե սկզբունքորեն նայենք հարցին, ապա՝ *այսօր նրանց հանդեպ է այս տակտիկան կիրառվում, վաղը կկիրառվի ցանկացածի հանդեպ*, քանի որ դա էտ մարդկանց հարց լուծելու ձևն է։

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011), Moonwalker (09.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մեֆ ջան,  այդ ոնց եղավ որ միայն ՀԱԵ-ի լկտիությունը տեսար? ես դեռ չեմ տեսել մեկին որ ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ լինի և լքի իր եկեղեցին և աղանդավոր դառնա, ինչևիցե...
Կներես, բայց խոսում ես բաներից որ բացարձակ տեղեկությոէն չունես և ասում ես դեսից դենից լսված բաներ: Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ինչ-որ հոգևորականի վարքը, դա վնասում է միայն իրեն և ոչ մեկին , բայց աղանդի առաջնորդը վնասում է ուրիշին՝ քանդելով տունը , զրկելով ունեցվածքից կամհոգեկան խանգարումի հասցնում:
Իմիջայլոց Անակը պարսիկ չէր , այլ պարթև և Հայաստանում ո՞վ կարող է ասել որ ինքը 100% հայ է (առանց վիրավորվելու), շատ օտարազգիներ ավելի շատ օգուտ են տվել , քան հայերը:



> մարդն իր երկրում պիտի կարողանա լինել էմո, կրիշնայական, ռոքեր, աթեիստ, բողոքական, կաթոլիկ, քաղկեդոնական, պավլիկյան, հուդայական…


մի խոսքով՝ Բաբելոնի վերականգնում :

----------


## Moonwalker

Ճիշտ ես դատում է՜, ու նորից գալիս ենք էն խնդրին, որ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունը Հայաստանում անկախ մենթալիտետից հաղթահարելի է նորմալ հասարակություն կառուցելու միջոցով: Ու էդ նորմալ հասարակական շինարարությունը պիտի ամենավերևից սկսվի: Ձուկը գլխից է փթած լինում: Համակարգը, որում ապրում ենք՝ սովետական ֆունդամենտի վրա եվրոպական պատերով ու ռուսական տանիքով տան ա նման՝ ազգայնամոլական սվաղի վրա անփութորեն փակցրած ժողովրդավարական պաստառներով ու թուրքպարսկական կահույքով: Էս շիլափլավի մեջ կրոնական խնդիրները ոչ միայն առաջին պլանում չեն կարող լինել, այլև ինքնին միջոց են պարբերաբար կրակ բորբոքելու՝ նպատակ ունենալով  ինչ-ինչ նեղ խմբակային հարցեր լուծելու: 
Մեզ առողջ հասարակություն է պետք, իսկ առողջ հասարակությունում էդ խնդիրները հեշտ կլուծվեն:
Կար *այլ ճանապարհ*, ինչը, ոնց ցույց տվեց ժամանակը, տանում է փակուղի: Հիմա ժամանակն է, որ հայն էլ գիտակցի, որ պարտադիր չէ, որ շրջապատում բոլորն  իր նման լինեն: Ու իր հետ ունեցած տարբերությունը ինքնին թշնամության շարժառիթ չի կարող լինել: Ու ինչքան շուտ գիտակցի, էնքան լավ մեր երկրի համար:

----------

Freeman (09.07.2011), Jarre (09.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան,  այդ ոնց եղավ որ միայն ՀԱԵ-ի լկտիությունը տեսար? ես դեռ չեմ տեսել մեկին որ ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ լինի և լքի իր եկեղեցին և աղանդավոր դառնա, ինչևիցե...
> *Կներես, բայց խոսում ես բաներից որ բացարձակ տեղեկությոէն չունես և ասում ես դեսից դենից լսված բաներ:* Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ինչ-որ հոգևորականի վարքը, դա վնասում է միայն իրեն և ոչ մեկին , բայց աղանդի առաջնորդը վնասում է ուրիշին՝ քանդելով տունը , զրկելով ունեցվածքից կամհոգեկան խանգարումի հասցնում:
> Իմիջայլոց Անակը պարսիկ չէր , այլ պարթև և Հայաստանում ո՞վ կարող է ասել որ ինքը 100% հայ է (առանց վիրավորվելու), շատ օտարազգիներ ավելի շատ օգուտ են տվել , քան հայերը:
> 
> մի խոսքով՝ Բաբելոնի վերականգնում :


եկեղեցին լքում է հասարակ =ողովուրդը, այլ ոչ թե հղպացած հոգևորականը, նա իրեն այնտեղ շատ լավ է զգում…

իսկ եթե ապացույց ես ուզում ապա դրանք կարելի է գտնել ամեն տեղ, կինոմոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճը, նոր նստավայրը լեզվի ինստիտուտի փոխարեն, կճոյանի պիստալետն ու բենթլին… և որ ամենակարևորն է մեր հոևորականության կրծքով պաշտպանելն այս բոլոր անբարոյականությունները… սրանք լսված բաներ չեն այլ կան սրանց տեսգրություններն ու ձայնագրությունները… 

…իսկ ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում Հովարս ջան, ձերբակալե՞լ, հալածե՞լ, երկրից դուրս վռնդե՞լ, թե՞ ստիպողաբար դարձի բերել… ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում… ես էլ աթեիստ եմ, ինձ էլ ե՞ս "դարձի բերելու"…

----------


## հովարս

Մուն. ջան, ճիշտ ես ձուկը գլխից է փչանում, բայց ինչպես գլուխը ''նորոգես'' երբ ուրիշ ուժեր չեն թողնում, ահա
http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2011/07/7/ehova-vka

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է:*

----------

Jarre (10.07.2011), Mephistopheles (10.07.2011), Moonwalker (10.07.2011), Sambitbaba (10.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման վերաբացվում է։ Թեմայից դուրս, վիրավորական և կոպիտ գրառումները տուգանված և ջնջված են։ Եկեք փորձենք գոնե կրոնական հանդուրժողականությանը նվիրված թեմայում դրսևորել հանդուրժողականություն։*

----------

Monk (10.07.2011), Moonwalker (10.07.2011), Աթեիստ (10.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> …իսկ ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում Հովարս ջան, ձերբակալե՞լ, հալածե՞լ, երկրից դուրս վռնդե՞լ, թե՞ ստիպողաբար դարձի բերել… ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում… ես էլ աթեիստ եմ, ինձ էլ ե՞ս "դարձի բերելու"…


Մեֆ ջան,  եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաս արտահայտություններս , կհասկանաս թե իմ ԱՀ ինչումն է կայանում, խոսքս ուրիշին վնաս պատճառող երևույթների վասին է, իսկ քո աթեիստ լինելը քո ընտրությունն է, դա ոչ մեկին չի վնասում,

----------

Mephistopheles (10.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Թեմայի շրջանակներում ասեմ, որ քեզ համար միգուցե ավելի հեշտ կլինի հասկանալ հունարեն Աստվածաշունչը և բառաիմաստային տեսանկյունից համեմատել հայերեն ու ռուսերեն տարբերակների հետ:
> Եթե այդպիսի բան արել ես, ապա նկատել ես այնպիսի բառաիմաստային տարբերություններ, որոնք հանգեցնեն լուրջ տարակարծություների?


Վառզոր ջան, պատկերացրու որ երբ եկանք Հունաստան, իմ միակ ուրախությունը նա էր, որ Սուրբ Գրքի բնագիրը կուսումնասիրեմ, և քեզ ասեմ որ բոլորովին տարբերություն չկա հունարեն բնագրի և հայերեն թարգմանության մեջ:Իհարկե ոչ բոլոր թարգմանությունները, քանի որ կան մի 4 տարբերակներ, որոնք  ունեն որոշ տարբերություններ, սակայն իմաստը չի փոխված (օր. բնագրում գրված է « ... միայն ջուր մի խմիր , այլ մի քիչ էլ գինի խմիր...», իսկ հայ. թարգմ. մեջ գրված է «...միայն ջուր մի խմիր, ապամի քիչ էլ գինի խառնի...»):




> Հ.Գ.
> Էդ ով է այդպիսի հանդգնություն ցուցաբերել ու քեզ դպրոցից վտարել?


տնօրենը

----------

Varzor (11.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, ես էլ եմ դեմ այդ երևույթին, դա ճիշտ չէ՝ եթե մարդ չի ուզում զրուցել, ապա երբեք չպետք է կպշռկվել նրան։ Ի դեպ, ես կպռշկվել համարում եմ նաև այն, որ ՀԱԵ-ի պատմության դասի ժամանակ շատ դպրոցներում երեխաներին ստիպում են խաչակնքվել և կրկնել աղոթքներ՝ նույնիսկ հակառակ իրենց կամքի։
> Բայց այսօր դու կարիք չես տեսնում խոսել հանդուրժողականության մասին վաճառականների հանդեպ, ովքեր կպռշկվում են ու ստիպում որ մի բան առնես, կամ նկարներ ծախող երեխաների հանդեպ, որոնց հետդ մինչև տուն քայլում են ու համոզում, որ գնես իրենց «ստեղծագործությունը», կամ երթուղայինի վարորնդերի մասին, որոնք թքած ունեն քո ֆիզիկական ու մտային առողջությանդ վրա ու Պրիմա ծխելով, կլկլոցներն էլ քոքած մարդուն որպես բեռ տանում տեղ են հասցնում։


ՀԱԵ պատմության դեպքը համեմատելի չի: Էդ նույնն ա, որ գրականության դասին չուզենաս անգիրդ ասել, կամ էլ մաթեմատիկայի դասին գրատախտակի մոտ կանչելը համարես "կպռշկել": ՀԱԵ պատմություն է, ուրեմն սովորում ենք ՀԱԵ աղոթքները և խաչակնքումը  :Wink: 
Իսկ մնացած բերածդ օրինակները կրոնական չեն  :Wink:  
Համ էլ դրանց հանդեպ նույնպես անհանդուրժողական եմ  :Smile:  Երբ ձեռս ճար է լինում չեմ հանդուրժում ու համապատասխանաբար ընդդիմանում եմ:

----------


## Jarre

> ՀԱԵ պատմության դեպքը համեմատելի չի: Էդ նույնն ա, որ գրականության դասին չուզենաս անգիրդ ասել, կամ էլ մաթեմատիկայի դասին գրատախտակի մոտ կանչելը համարես "կպռշկել": ՀԱԵ պատմություն է, ուրեմն սովորում ենք ՀԱԵ աղոթքները և խաչակնքումը


*Varzor*, տարբերություն կա՞ *պատմության* և *կրոնական արարողության* միջև։ 
Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով, երբ պատմության ժամանակ սովորեցնեն տոտեմիզմի մասին պիտի նաև կատարեն կենդանիներին և բնության ուժերին ուղղված երկրպագությո՞ւն։




> Իսկ մնացած բերածդ օրինակները կրոնական չեն  
> Համ էլ դրանց հանդեպ նույնպես անհանդուրժողական եմ  Երբ ձեռս ճար է լինում չեմ հանդուրժում ու համապատասխանաբար ընդդիմանում եմ:


Ու պլյուս դրան իրենք հավատացյալ չեն։ Այսինքն հավատը և կրոնը չեն, որ նրանց դարձրել են այդպիսին։ Սա կարևոր միտք է։

----------


## հովարս

> եկեղեցին լքում է հասարակ =ողովուրդը, այլ ոչ թե հղպացած հոգևորականը, նա իրեն այնտեղ շատ լավ է զգում…
> 
> իսկ եթե ապացույց ես ուզում ապա դրանք կարելի է գտնել ամեն տեղ, կինոմոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճը, նոր նստավայրը լեզվի ինստիտուտի փոխարեն, կճոյանի պիստալետն ու բենթլին… և որ ամենակարևորն է մեր հոևորականության կրծքով պաշտպանելն այս բոլոր անբարոյականությունները… սրանք լսված բաներ չեն այլ կան սրանց տեսգրություններն ու ձայնագրությունները… 
> 
> …իսկ ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում Հովարս ջան, ձերբակալե՞լ, հալածե՞լ, երկրից դուրս վռնդե՞լ, թե՞ ստիպողաբար դարձի բերել… ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում… ես էլ աթեիստ եմ, ինձ էլ ե՞ս "դարձի բերելու"…


Խնդրում եմ պատասխանես այս մի հարցիս Մեֆ ջան, երբ ՀԱԵ-ում գտնում են մի լկտի սպասավոր, ամբողջ եկեղեցին քարկոծում են , բայց աղանդավորների լկտի արարքների համար պահանջում են նրանց հանդեպ լինել հանդուրժող, արդյոք դա արդա՞ր է: Եւ ինչու որոշ լավ(բառիս բուն իմաստով) քահանաների պատճառով ՀԱԵ-ին չեն գովում

----------


## Varzor

> *Varzor*, տարբերություն կա՞ *պատմության* և *կրոնական արարողության* միջև։ 
> Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով, երբ պատմության ժամանակ սովորեցնեն տոտեմիզմի մասին պիտի նաև կատարեն կենդանիներին և բնության ուժերին ուղղված երկրպագությո՞ւն։
> Ու պլյուս դրան իրենք հավատացյալ չեն։ Այսինքն հավատը և կրոնը չեն, որ նրանց դարձրել են այդպիսին։ Սա կարևոր միտք է։


Եղբայր, այն որ առարկայի անվանվան մեջ պատմություն կա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրա ծրագրում էդ ամեն ինչը չի մտնում  :Wink: 

Տոտեմիզմի մասով ասեմ, որ քո նկարագրածը պրակտիկ պատմության դասերի վառ օրինակ է և շատ է կիրառվում ոչ մեր փթաց դպրոցներում  :Wink: 
Հիմա ֆիզկուլտուրայի ժամին ինչ անեն?
Աղոթք ասելը ու խաչակնքվելը կրոնական արարողություն չեն:
Մեր մարզիչը ամեն պարապմունքից առաջ իր սաների հետ "Հայր Մեր..." էր ասում: Հիմա ինչ? հրաժարվեինք պարապմունքի գնալուց? Է հիմա իր դասավանդման ձևն էլ տենց էր  :Smile: 

Հասկանում եմ քո այն միտքը, որ մարդկանց մեջ բավական շատ բացասական երևույթներ կան, որոնք որևիցէ առնչություն չունեն կրոնի հետ  :Smile: 
Ուղղաի այս թեման դրանց մասին չի  :Wink:

----------


## Jarre

> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանես այս մի հարցիս Մեֆ ջան, երբ ՀԱԵ-ում գտնում եք մի լկտի սպասավոր, ամբողջ եկեղեցին քարկոծում եք


Հովարս, մի հարց էլ իմ կողմից։ Երբ ինչ որ կրոնական կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչ հանցագործություն է կատարում կամ ինքնասպան է լինում, ինչո՞ւ է եկեղեցին դա կապում այդ կրոնի ուսմունքի հետ (ինչը դեպքերի մեծամասնության ժամանակ ճշմարտությանը չի համապատասխանում), բայց միևնույն ժամանակ բացարձակապես չի բարձրաձայնում այն փաստը, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ինքնասպանություն գործողների և գաղութներում նստած հանցագործների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը Առաքելական դավանողներ են։




> բայց աղանդավորների լկտի արարքների համար պահանջում եք նրանց հանդեպ լինել հանդուրժող, արդյոք դա արդա՞ր է: Եւ ինչու որոշ լավ(բառիս բուն իմաստով) քահանաների պատճառով ՀԱԵ-ին չեք գովում


Հովարս ջան, բայց դու ինքդ հենց հիմա քո ասածների հակառակն ես անում։ Տես, դու ինքդ գրում ես, որ «աղանդավորները լկտի արարքներ են անում» և չես նկատում նրանց կատարած լավ գործերը՝ շատերը օրինապաշտ քաղաքացիներ են, ունեն ամուր ընտանիքներ, հեռու են հանցագործություններից և այլն։

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ես ունեմ մի համոզմունք. ես կարող եմ ունենալ որոշակի և կոնկրետ պատկերացում ու տեսակետ որևէ կրոնի կամ կրոնական կազմակերպության հանդեպ, սակայն դա երբեք չի տարածվում անհատների վրա։ Բացատրեմ ինչպես։ Ես գիտեմ որ X եկեղեցին/խումբը/կազմակերպությունը ուղղակի բիզնես է։ Բայց ինձ համար դա երբեք չի նշանակի, որ այդ կրոնը դավանողներն էլ են այդպիսին՝ կան և այդպիսինները և *չ*այդպիսինները։ Անհատական մոտեցում է պետք։ 

Իսկ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունը հիմնականում դրսևորվում է առանց այս տարբերությունը հաշվի առնելու։

----------

Mephistopheles (11.07.2011), Նետ (11.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանես այս մի հարցիս Մեֆ ջան, երբ ՀԱԵ-ում գտնում են մի լկտի սպասավոր, ամբողջ եկեղեցին քարկոծում են , բայց աղանդավորների լկտի արարքների համար պահանջում են նրանց հանդեպ լինել հանդուրժող, արդյոք դա արդա՞ր է: Եւ ինչու որոշ լավ(բառիս բուն իմաստով) քահանաների պատճառով ՀԱԵ-ին չեն գովում


Ժող, մի բան գիտեմ, ՀՀ պետական կրոնը Քրիստոնեությունն է, որի պաշտոնական և օրինական ներկայացուցիչը ՀՀ-ում համարվում է ՀԱԵ-ն:
Ըստ այդմ մնացած մանրապճեղ ու շպիոնական կրոնական կառույցների դեմը առնելու պարտավորությունը պետությանն է` ՀԱԵ խորհրդատվությամբ, աջակցությամբ:
Եվ եթե պետությունը ծախված չլիներ, հաստատ անվտանգության ծառայություների համար դժվար չէր լինի մի գիշերվա մեջ բոլոր ակնհայտ շպիոնիկներին այնպես կորցնել, որ հետքերը նույնիսկ սպուտնիկներից չգտնեին  :Wink: 
Սենց ասեմ, թե պետությունը հանդուժող է, ուրեմն մեր հանդուրժել-չհանդուրժելը կոպեկի արժեք չունի:

----------


## Jarre

> Եղբայր, այն որ առարկայի անվանվան մեջ պատմություն կա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրա ծրագրում էդ ամեն ինչը չի մտնում 
> 
> Տոտեմիզմի մասով ասեմ, որ քո նկարագրածը պրակտիկ պատմության դասերի վառ օրինակ է և շատ է կիրառվում ոչ մեր փթաց դպրոցներում 
> Հիմա ֆիզկուլտուրայի ժամին ինչ անեն?


Նույն լոգիկայով՝ այն որ ես չեմ ուզում քարոզ լսել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կրոնական կազմկարերպությունը չպիտի քարոզի/առաջարկի ծանոթանալ իր ուսմունքին։ Բա էլ խի՞ ենք էլ բողոքում։

Իսկ եթե դպրոցներին անդրադառնանք, անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ թե որ *չ*փթած դպրոցները նկատի ունես, *Varzor* ջան, բայց միջազգային իրավունքի չափանիշներով արգելվում է խախտել կրոնական չեզոքությունը դպրոցներում։ Թե՛ իմ նշած, և թե՛ քո նշած երևույթները պարզապես չեն կարող տեղ ունենալ իրավական միջազգային նորմերը ընդունած և հարգող պետության դպրոցներում։




> Աղոթք ասելը ու խաչակնքվելը կրոնական արարողություն չեն:


Քո տեսակետից, իսկ միջազգային իրավունքի մեջ հստակ ձևակերպված է՝ 
ԿՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԱՐՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ - կրոնական իմաստ ունեցող հանդիսություն կամ *գործողություն*




> Մեր մարզիչը ամեն պարապմունքից առաջ իր սաների հետ "Հայր Մեր..." էր ասում: Հիմա ինչ? հրաժարվեինք պարապմունքի գնալուց? Է հիմա իր դասավանդման ձևն էլ տենց էր


Դե տեսնում ես, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ կան օրենքներ, որոնք կոչված են հնարավորինս պաշտպանելու հասարակության շահերը, սակայն չգիտես ինչու նման օրենքները հաճախ արժանանում են քննադատանքի։




> Հասկանում եմ քո այն միտքը, որ մարդկանց մեջ բավական շատ բացասական երևույթներ կան, որոնք որևիցէ առնչություն չունեն կրոնի հետ 
> Ուղղաի այս թեման դրանց մասին չի


Այո՛, ճիշտ ես, Varzor ջան, այստեղ դրանք քննարկելու տեղը չէ։ Ասածիս իմաստն այն էր, որ պարզ դառնա, որ կրոնը չի մարդու անքթիծակ լինելու պատճառը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանես այս մի հարցիս Մեֆ ջան, երբ ՀԱԵ-ում գտնում են *մի լկտի սպասավոր*, ամբողջ եկեղեցին քարկոծում են , բայց աղանդավորների լկտի արարքների համար պահանջում են նրանց հանդեպ լինել հանդուրժող, արդյոք դա արդա՞ր է: Եւ ինչու որոշ լավ(բառիս բուն իմաստով) քահանաների պատճառով ՀԱԵ-ին չեն գովում


մի հատ չի Հովարս ջան, Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս Գարեգին 2-րդից սկսած, կճոյանով շարունակած ու մանր-մունր հոգևորականներով վերջացած որոնք կճոյանի աղբն են հետևից հավաքում… վիդեոները կա օդի մեջ չեմ խոսում… 

Հասարակությունն այսօր իր քաղաքը հոգևորականներից է պաշտպանում Հովարս ջան, սա փաստ է… 

թող ինձ ներեն իմ հավատացյալ հայրենակիցները, բայց լկտիությունը պետք է չափ ու սահման ունենա

ու սրանք մի "լկտի սպասավոր" չի, այլ ամենաբարձր մակարդակով է… իշխանությունների հետ միացած թալանում են երկիրն ու =ողովրդին… այս սրանից են մարդիկ փախչում…

հարկ եմ համարում նշել որ Վազգեն Առաջին Կաթողիկոսը այն միակներից ու հազվագյուտերից էր որոնք կարողացան ծառայել մարդուն և =ողովրդին… աթիստ լինելով հարնդերձ ես ընդունել և ընդունում եմ նրան…

----------

Varzor (11.07.2011), Արէա (11.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> մի հատ չի Հովարս ջան, Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս Գարեգին 2-րդից սկսած, կճոյանով շարունակած ու մանր-մունր հոգևորականներով վերջացած որոնք կճոյանի աղբն են հետևից հավաքում… վիդեոները կա օդի մեջ չեմ խոսում… 
> 
> Հասարակությունն այսօր իր քաղաքը հոգևորականներից է պաշտպանում Հովարս ջան, սա փաստ է… 
> 
> թող ինձ ներեն իմ հավատացյալ հայրենակիցները, բայց լկտիությունը պետք է չափ ու սահման ունենա
> 
> ու սրանք մի "լկտի սպասավոր" չի, այլ ամենաբարձր մակարդակով է… իշխանությունների հետ միացած թալանում են երկիրն ու =ողովրդին… այս սրանից են մարդիկ փախչում…
> 
> հարկ եմ համարում նշել որ Վազգեն Առաջին Կաթողիկոսը այն միակներից ու հազվագյուտերից էր որոնք կարողացան ծառայել մարդուն և =ողովրդին… աթիստ լինելով հարնդերձ ես ընդունել և ընդունում եմ նրան…


Մեֆ, ցավոք նշածդ փաստեր են, բայց ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ՀԱԵ-ից անհատների և բարձրաստիճան սպասավորի ովքեր անկեղծորեն ցանկանում են օգուտ տալ երկրին ինչ որ ձևով։

Սա ** մտնելու համար չեմ ասում, ուղղակի ասածս էն ա, որ բոլորը այդպսիսին չեն։

----------

Varzor (11.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ինքնասպանություն գործողների և գաղութներում նստած հանցագործների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը Առաքելական դավանողներ են։


Համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, քո այս արտահայտությունով ցույց ես տալիս որ այնքան էլ ծանոթ չես քրիստոնեությանը, որովհետև ամեն մի մոմ վառողը Առաքելական դավանող չի , նախ՝ թե Առաքելական, թե բողոքական անդամների գործունեության շարժառիթը Քրիստոսն է , այդ ոնց եղավ որ Առաքելականը հանցագործ է , իսկ բողոքականը՝ օրինապահ, և երկրորդ՝ ես անդամների մասին չեմ խոսացել ,նրանք զոհերն են , ես խոսում եմ վնասակար ուսմունքները/երևույթները քարոզող/տարածողների մասին:




> Հովարս ջան, բայց դու ինքդ հենց հիմա քո ասածների հակառակն ես անում։ Տես, դու ինքդ գրում ես, որ «աղանդավորները լկտի արարքներ են անում» և չես նկատում նրանց կատարած լավ գործերը՝ շատերը օրինապաշտ քաղաքացիներ են, ունեն ամուր ընտանիքներ, հեռու են հանցագործություններից և այլն։


ոչ մի հակառակող բան չկա իմ ասծների մեջ , բայց քո արտահայտությունը ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս ասածիս ճիշտ լինելը, որովհետև դարձյալ փնովվեց ՀԱԵ-ն և գովաբանվեց աղանդը: Զարմանալի չի՞ , որ բոլորը՝  ''քրիստոնեական'' կազմակերպությունները, հեթանոսները, ''արիացիները'' բուդիստները, աթեիստները սատանիստները ևն ՀԱԵ-ին են քարկոծում:




> Անհատական մոտեցում է պետք։


միթե քեզ ոչ մի օտինապաշտ Առաքելական չի հանդիպել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ցավոք նշածդ փաստեր են, բայց ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ՀԱԵ-ից անհատների և բարձրաստիճան սպասավորի ովքեր անկեղծորեն ցանկանում են օգուտ տալ երկրին ինչ որ ձևով։
> 
> Սա ** մտնելու համար չեմ ասում, ուղղակի ասածս էն ա, որ բոլորը այդպսիսին չեն։


ես դա չեմ =խտում +առ ջան… բայց այսօր ցավոք ՀԱԵ-ն այդ ազդեցության տակ է…

----------


## Jarre

> Համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, քո այս արտահայտությունով ցույց ես տալիս որ այնքան էլ ծանոթ չես քրիստոնեությանը, որովհետև ամեն մի մոմ վառողը Առաքելական դավանող չի


Հովարս ջան, տես ինչ է ստացվում։ Դու և ես շատ լավ գիտակցում ենք և համոզված ենք, որ ՀԱԵ-ն չի սովորեցնում հանցագործություն կամ ինքնասպանություն։

Նաև շատ լավ գիտակցում ենք, որ մի անգամ մոմ վառողը կամ եկեղեցի մտնողը չի դառնում ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ։

Բայց արի ու տես, որ էս լոգիկան չի աշխատում մյուս կրոնական կազմակերպությունների վերաբերյալ։ Նրանց նկատմամբ նույնիսկ կարելի է զրպարտություններ անել և դա ողջունվում է։

Ահա թե որն է պրոպագանդայի ու անհանդուրժողականություն ներարկելու արդյունքը։ Որ մեկի դեպքում փաստը կա, բայց մյուսի դեպքում նույն փաստը չի աշխատում։ 




> նախ՝ թե Առաքելական, թե բողոքական անդամների գործունեության շարժառիթը Քրիստոսն է , այդ ոնց եղավ որ Առաքելականը հանցագործ է


Հովարս ջան, ես նման բան ի նկատի չեմ ունեցել և չեմ ասել, թե կարծում եմ, որ ՀԱԵ-ն հանցագործ է։ Հուսով եմ վերևիս գրածը պատասխանում է այս հարցիդ։




> ոչ մի հակառակող բան չկա իմ ասծների մեջ , բայց քո արտահայտությունը ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս ասածիս ճիշտ լինելը, որովհետև դարձյալ փնովվեց ՀԱԵ-ն և գովաբանվեց աղանդը: Զարմանալի չի՞ , որ բոլորը՝  ''քրիստոնեական'' կազմակերպությունները, հեթանոսները, ''արիացիները'' բուդիստները, աթեիստները սատանիստները ևն ՀԱԵ-ին են քարկոծում:


Հովարս ջան, ես չեմ գովերգում կամ փնովվում՝ եթե մի բանում մեղադրում ես մեկին, ապա մեղադրի նաև մյուսին որի մոտ էլ նույն բանը կատարվում է։ Իմ ասածը ընդամենը սա է։




> միթե քեզ ոչ մի օտինապաշտ Առաքելական չի հանդիպել:


Հանդիպել են, Հովարս ջան  :Smile: 
Անկեղծ ու լավ մարդիկ շատ-շատ կան, իսկ ես խոսում եմ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների նկատմամբ Եկեղեցու քաղաքականության մասին։

----------

հովարս (11.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> ես դա չեմ =խտում +առ ջան… բայց այսօր ցավոք ՀԱԵ-ն այդ ազդեցության տակ է…


Պարզ է, Մեֆ ջան, հասկացա, թե ինչը նկատի ունես։

----------

Mephistopheles (11.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> մի հատ չի Հովարս ջան, Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս Գարեգին 2-րդից սկսած, կճոյանով շարունակած ու մանր-մունր հոգևորականներով վերջացած որոնք կճոյանի աղբն են հետևից հավաքում… վիդեոները կա օդի մեջ չեմ խոսում…


Ի՞նչ հանցանքներ են անում, պետությու՞նն են քայքայում, ընտանիքնե՞ր են քանդում, թե մարդկանց իրենց վարդապետությամբ հոգեկան հիվանդներ են դարձնում, եթե քաղաքի ամենալավ հատվածներն են ուզում վերցնել , քեզ համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն ՀԱԵ-ն թե կխ, թե ''վկաները'', թե մորմոնները կվերցնեն, ինձ համար գերադասելի է ՀԱԵ-ն և ոչ թե մյուսները, քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն մերն է՝ հայերինս, իսկ մյուսները՝ օտարինը



> … իշխանությունների հետ միացած թալանում են երկիրն ու =ողովրդին… այս սրանից են մարդիկ փախչում…


Իսկ Հայստանում ո՞վ չի թալանում  * ?*

հ.գ.

Ի գիտություն քեզ ,ՀԱԵ-ում շատ են լավ և հոգևոր՝ ժողովրդի մասին մտածող հոգևորականները, ես նրանց եմ համարում* ՀԱԵ*

----------

Lion (11.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ի՞նչ հանցանքներ են անում, պետությու՞նն են քայքայում, ընտանիքնե՞ր են քանդում, թե մարդկանց իրենց վարդապետությամբ հոգեկան հիվանդներ են դարձնում, եթե քաղաքի ամենալավ հատվածներն են ուզում վերցնել , քեզ համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն ՀԱԵ-ն թե կխ, թե ''վկաները'', թե մորմոնները կվերցնեն, ինձ համար գերադասելի է ՀԱԵ-ն և ոչ թե մյուսները, քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն մերն է՝ հայերինս, իսկ մյուսները՝ օտարինը
> 
> Իսկ Հայստանում ո՞վ չի թալանում  * ?*
> 
> հ.գ.
> 
> *Ի գիտություն քեզ ,ՀԱԵ-ում շատ են լավ և հոգևոր՝ ժողովրդի մասին մտածող հոգևորականները, ես նրանց եմ համարում ՀԱԵ*


Օրինակ, մեր Առինջ գյուղի եկեղեցու քահանան: Ինչ ուզում էս արա, կրոնական արարողությունների համար... համենայն դեպս իմ ու իմ մտերիմների օրինակից եմ ասում, *փող չի վերցնում,* պատկերացնում եք? Հորաքրոջս ամուսնու թաղմանը ինչ արեցինք, չարեցինք, փող չվերցրեց, նույնն էլ կնունքներին: Ու այնպես լավ է բացատրում, մեզ հասկացնում կրոնական ծեսերի ու արարողությունների իմաստը: Շատ լավ մարդ է ու քահանա  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (11.07.2011), հովարս (11.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Օրինակ, մեր Առինջ գյուղի եկեղեցու քահանան: Ինչ ուզում էս արա, կրոնական արարողությունների համար... համենայն դեպս իմ ու իմ մտերիմների օրինակից եմ ասում, *փող չի վերցնում,* պատկերացնում եք? Հորաքրոջս ամուսնու թաղմանը ինչ արեցինք, չարեցինք, փող չվերցրեց, նույնն էլ կնունքներին: Ու այնպես լավ է բացատրում, մեզ հասկացնում կրոնական ծեսերի ու արարողությունների իմաստը: Շատ լավ մարդ է ու քահանա


Դե Լիոն ջան, Առինջի իշխանը երևի թույլ չի տալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ինչ-որ է, ապեր, բայց դե չեմ կարծում, որ օրինակ *արարողությունները բացատրելը*, հավատացյալների հետ սիրալիր լինելն ու իրոք հոգևոր հեղինակություն ունենալը "իշխանի" ձեռքի գործն է: Ամեն դեպքում, կրկնում եմ, շատ հաճելի է և այդ երիտասարդ տեր հայրը իրոք մեծ հեղինակություն ունի, նույնիսկ ոչ այնքան եռանդուն հավատացյալների մոտ:

----------

Freeman (11.07.2011), Varzor (11.07.2011), հովարս (11.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Բայց արի ու տես, որ էս լոգիկան չի աշխատում մյուս կրոնական կազմակերպությունների վերաբերյալ։ Նրանց նկատմամբ նույնիսկ կարելի է զրպարտություններ անել և դա ողջունվում է։
> Ահա թե որն է պրոպագանդայի ու անհանդուրժողականություն ներարկելու արդյունքը։ Որ մեկի դեպքում փաստը կա, բայց մյուսի դեպքում նույն փաստը չի աշխատում։


Ժառ ջան , հենց սա էլ ուզում եմ բացահայտվի թե* ինչու՞
*

----------


## հովարս

Lion ջան , այդպիսիններ շատ կան, որի համար Փառք Աստծուն

----------

Lion (11.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ-որ է, ապեր, բայց դե չեմ կարծում, որ օրինակ *արարողությունները բացատրելը*, հավատացյալների հետ սիրալիր լինելն ու իրոք հոգևոր հեղինակություն ունենալը "իշխանի" ձեռքի գործն է: Ամեն դեպքում, կրկնում եմ, շատ հաճելի է և այդ երիտասարդ տեր հայրը իրոք մեծ հեղինակություն ունի, նույնիսկ ոչ այնքան եռանդուն հավատացյալների մոտ:


Քահանայի պահվածքը ու գործունեութոյւնը իշխանի հետ անմիջական կապ չունի, բայց այն, որ հենց այդ քահանան է հայտնվել Առինջում` հաստատ կապ ունի, Կոտայքի իշխանը Էջմիածնի իշխանապետից ուզել ա կարգին քահանա, դե չեն մերժել  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Նույն լոգիկայով՝ այն որ ես չեմ ուզում քարոզ լսել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կրոնական կազմկարերպությունը չպիտի քարոզի/առաջարկի ծանոթանալ իր ուսմունքին։ Բա էլ խի՞ ենք էլ բողոքում։


Որովհետև այդ քարոզը կանոնակարգված չի ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարգավորվում: Եհովայի վկաները ժավել ծախողներից ու շիշ հավքողներից բեթար են մարդկանց դռները ծեծում  :LOL: 
Եթե դու չես ուզում լսել, ապա չես մասնակցում քարոզին, որը տեղի է ունենում դրա համար օրինական հատկացված տեղում, բայց ոչ պադեզդում կամ կանգառում, էլ չեմ ասում եկեղեցու ճանապարհին  :Wink: 



> Իսկ եթե դպրոցներին անդրադառնանք, անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ թե որ *չ*փթած դպրոցները նկատի ունես, *Varzor* ջան, բայց միջազգային իրավունքի չափանիշներով արգելվում է խախտել կրոնական չեզոքությունը դպրոցներում։ Թե՛ իմ նշած, և թե՛ քո նշած երևույթները պարզապես չեն կարող տեղ ունենալ իրավական միջազգային նորմերը ընդունած և հարգող պետության դպրոցներում։


Չպայթած դօրոցները դրանք այն դպրոցներն են, որտեղ աշակերտը գնում է սովորելու, իսկ ուսուցիչը ուսուցանելու համար` երեխաներին սիրելով ու գիտելիք տալով, նոր ու ճկուն ուսումնական մեթոդիկայով և ծրագրով: Ոչ թե այնպիսի խայտառակությամբ, որ ամբողջ դպրոցի 10-երը ինչ-որ առարկայից կտվեն  :Wink: 
Կրոնական չեզոքություն չկա` ՀՀ պետական կրոնը քրիստոնեություն է, կա դպրոցներում ՀԱԵ պատմության դասավանդման և դասերի անցկացման հստակ կազմված և հաստատված ծրագիր:
ՀՀ կառավարությունը սահմանադրորեն պարտավորություն ունի իր քաղաքացուն սովորեցնել պետական կորնի հիմնական տարրերը  :Wink: 
Աղոթել սովորելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էդ երեխուն ստիպում են, որ դասից դուրս սաղ օրը աղոթելով ու խաչակնքվելով ման գա:



> Քո տեսակետից, իսկ միջազգային իրավունքի մեջ հստակ ձևակերպված է՝ 
> ԿՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԱՐՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ - կրոնական իմաստ ունեցող հանդիսություն կամ *գործողություն*


Բայց օրենքով ձևակերպված են կրոնական արարողություններ անցկացման կարգը?  :Wink: 
Ըստ էդ սահմանման, երբ տաքսիստը եկեղեցու կողքով անցնելուց խաչակնքվում ա, ուրեմն կրոնական արարողություն ա կատարում???
Կամ որ հանկարծ մարդը քնելուց կամ հաց ուտելուց Տերունական աղոթք ա ասում, ուրեմն արարողութոյւն ա անց կացնում??
Ախմախ ու լղոզված սահմանում ա (միջազգային բոլոր սահմանումների նման  :Wink:  )



> Դե տեսնում ես, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ կան օրենքներ, որոնք կոչված են հնարավորինս պաշտպանելու հասարակության շահերը, սակայն չգիտես ինչու նման օրենքները հաճախ արժանանում են քննադատանքի։


Օրենքը կոչված ա, եթե կա: Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ կրոնական արարողակարգերի վերաբերյալ օրենք չունենք  :Smile:  (ինչ կարելի ա անել և որտեղ)



> Այո՛, ճիշտ ես, Varzor ջան, այստեղ դրանք քննարկելու տեղը չէ։ Ասածիս իմաստն այն էր, որ պարզ դառնա, որ կրոնը չի մարդու անքթիծակ լինելու պատճառը։


Անքթածակ լինելը մեղմ ես գրել :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> թող ինձ ներեն իմ հավատացյալ հայրենակիցները, բայց լկտիությունը պետք է չափ ու սահման ունենա


Մեֆ ջան, այ հենց մոտեցման սխալն էլ նրանումն է, որ լկտիությունը սահման ու չափ չի կարող ունենալ` դե դրա բնույթն է այդպիսին  :LOL: 



> հարկ եմ համարում նշել որ Վազգեն Առաջին Կաթողիկոսը այն միակներից ու հազվագյուտերից էր որոնք կարողացան ծառայել մարդուն և =ողովրդին… աթիստ լինելով հարնդերձ ես ընդունել և ընդունում եմ նրան…


Ճիշտա, վերջին նորմալ կաթողիկոսը Վազգենն էր (ինձ էլ օրհնել ա փոքր ժամանակ  :Smile:  ):

----------


## Jarre

> Որովհետև այդ քարոզը կանոնակարգված չի ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարգավորվում: Եհովայի վկաները ժավել ծախողներից ու շիշ հավքողներից բեթար են մարդկանց դռները ծեծում 
> Եթե դու չես ուզում լսել, ապա չես մասնակցում քարոզին, որը տեղի է ունենում դրա համար օրինական հատկացված տեղում, բայց ոչ պադեզդում կամ կանգառում, էլ չեմ ասում եկեղեցու ճանապարհին


Իսկ օրենքով արգելված է՞ «պադեզդում», փողոցում կամ կանգառում զրուցել կրոնական թեմաներով։




> Չպայթած դօրոցները դրանք այն դպրոցներն են, որտեղ աշակերտը գնում է սովորելու, իսկ ուսուցիչը ուսուցանելու համար` երեխաներին սիրելով ու գիտելիք տալով, նոր ու ճկուն ուսումնական մեթոդիկայով և ծրագրով: Ոչ թե այնպիսի խայտառակությամբ, որ ամբողջ դպրոցի 10-երը ինչ-որ առարկայից կտվեն 
> Կրոնական չեզոքություն չկա` ՀՀ պետական կրոնը քրիստոնեություն է, կա դպրոցներում ՀԱԵ պատմության դասավանդման և դասերի անցկացման հստակ կազմված և հաստատված ծրագիր:
> ՀՀ կառավարությունը սահմանադրորեն պարտավորություն ունի իր քաղաքացուն սովորեցնել պետական կորնի հիմնական տարրերը 
> Աղոթել սովորելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էդ երեխուն ստիպում են, որ դասից դուրս սաղ օրը աղոթելով ու խաչակնքվելով ման գա:


*Varzor*, զրույցը աննպատակ երկար ձգելուց խուսափելու համար կոնկրետ հարց տամ ու ակնկալեմ կոնկրետ պատասխան։
Խնդրում եմ մեջբերում կատարիր քո նշած դասավանդման և դասերի անցկացման *հստակ կազմված ծրագրից*՝ հաստատված կրթության պետական կառավարման լիազորված մարմնի կողմից, որտեղ ձևակերպված է, որ երեխաներին պատմություն սովորեցնելուց բացի, պետք է նաև սովորեցնեն խաչակնքվել և աղոթել։




> Բայց օրենքով ձևակերպված են կրոնական արարողություններ անցկացման կարգը? 
> Ըստ էդ սահմանման, երբ տաքսիստը եկեղեցու կողքով անցնելուց խաչակնքվում ա, ուրեմն կրոնական արարողություն ա կատարում???
> Կամ որ հանկարծ մարդը քնելուց կամ հաց ուտելուց Տերունական աղոթք ա ասում, ուրեմն արարողութոյւն ա անց կացնում??


*Varzor* ջան, տաքսիստի եկեղեցու մոտով անցնելուց խաչակնքվելը և ուրիշի երեխային *ստիպել*  խաչակնքվել նույն բանն է՞։




> Ախմախ ու լղոզված սահմանում ա (միջազգային բոլոր սահմանումների նման  )


Ինչո՞ւ է լղոզված սահմանում։ Ինչո՞ւմն ա ախմախությունը։ Ո՞նց կարաս, Varzor ջան, միջազգային *բոլոր* սահմանումները կամ օրենքները համարել այդպիսին։ Սա քեզ ոչինչ չի՞ հուշում  :Blush: 




> Օրենքը կոչված ա, եթե կա: Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ կրոնական արարողակարգերի վերաբերյալ օրենք չունենք  (ինչ կարելի ա անել և որտեղ)


Խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում հստակ նշված է՝
«Հոդված 3. Քաղաքացու նկատմամբ չի թույլատրվում որեւէ *հարկադրանք* կամ բռնություն՝ ժամերգություններին, կրոնական ծիսակատարություններին եւ արարողություններին, կրոնի ուսուցմանը մասնակցելու կամ չմասնակցելու հարցերի նկատմամբ իր վերաբերմունքը որոշելիս»։




> Անքթածակ լինելը մեղմ ես գրել


Մեղմ ասած անքթածակներ ամեն տեղ էլ կան ու հանդիպում են կյանքի բոլոր բնագավառներում և նրանց այդպիսին ամենևին էլ կրոնը չի դարձնում։ Դա մարդկային տեսակ է։ Պետք չի ընդհանրացնել  :Wink:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան , հենց սա էլ ուզում եմ բացահայտվի թե* ինչու՞*


*ԱՆԱԶՆՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*, ահա սա է պատճառը։

Հովարս ջան, կարծում եմ քեզ համար առանց իմ պատասխանելու էլ պարզ է, թե ինչ է նշանակում այն երևույթը, երբ մարդ վազում է և դիմում է զրպարտության, տարածում է այն և դրա հիման վրա ներարկում իր ուզած գաղափարները։

Որքան էլ հակասական թվա, բայց շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր միշտ տենչում են ազատության և խոսում են դրանից չունեն իրենց սեփական կարծիքը և դատողությունը շատ հարցերի մասին, ու իրենց համար ավելի հեշտ և ընդունելի է, որ մեկը մի կարծիք արտահայտի ու իրանք ամբողջ կոկորդով գոռան ու պաշտպանեն այդ կարծիքը։ Բայց դա իրենցը չի, ինքը չի հասել դրան, չունի փաստեր դրա ճշմարիտ/կեղծ լինելու մասին։

----------

Նետ (11.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
> Ճիշտա, վերջին նորմալ կաթողիկոսը Վազգենն էր (ինձ էլ օրհնել ա փոքր ժամանակ  ):


Այ հանց դրա համար ես իրան չեմ ներում…  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ էդ աղանդ-մաղանդները ընդհանրապես ու՞մ են պետք  :Smile: : Մարդ ինչքան պարապ պիտի լինի, որ սկսի նման ավելորդություններով զբաղվել, հազար ներողություն. չեմ հասկանում:

----------

VisTolog (12.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ հանցանքներ են անում, պետությու՞նն են քայքայում, ընտանիքնե՞ր են քանդում, թե մարդկանց իրենց վարդապետությամբ հոգեկան հիվանդներ են դարձնում, եթե քաղաքի ամենալավ հատվածներն են ուզում վերցնել , քեզ համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն ՀԱԵ-ն թե կխ, թե ''վկաները'', թե մորմոնները կվերցնեն, ինձ համար գերադասելի է ՀԱԵ-ն և ոչ թե մյուսները, քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն մերն է՝ հայերինս, իսկ մյուսները՝ օտարինը
> 
> 
> 
> ……


քո նշած ամեն ինչին էլ նրանք նպաստում են… քաղաքում տարածք էլ են վերցնում (կինոմոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճը, լեզվի ինստիտուտի հետևի կաթողիկեն…), պետություն էլ են քանդում (եկեղեցին պետության հաշվին է ուժեղանում և սերտաճում է պետության հետ…), իսկ ընտանիքները քայքայվում են այնքանով որ տեսնելով ավազակաբարո կղերականներին նրանք հեռանում են ՀԱԵ-ից և դրանով սեպ խրում ընտանիքի անդամների մեջ… անբարոյական միջավայրում մարդիկ ալտերնատիվներ են փնտրում… ես նրանց մինշանակ մեղադրել չեմ կարող և ընդհանրապես ես չգիտտեմ ճի՞շտ է նրանց մեղադրելը թե ոչ… 

Հովարս ջան, երկիրն էլ ա *մերը*, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես ես էլ դու էլ օտար *երկրում* ենք

Հայաստանում ով որ երկրից հեռանում է նա չի թալանում, ով որ միջոցներ չունի երկրից հեռանալու նա չի թալանում, ով որ էսօր իր իրավունքների համար պայքարում է նա չի թալանում… ում որ ՀԱԵ-ն ու իշխանությունները հալածում են նրանք չեն թալանում… իսկ քո այս արտահայտությունը 


> Իսկ Հայստանում ո՞վ չի թալանում  ?


 խոսում է այն մասին որ դու ՀԱԵ-ի թալանը արդարացնում ես… շատ վատ ա…




> Ի գիտություն քեզ ,ՀԱԵ-ում շատ են լավ և հոգևոր՝ ժողովրդի մասին մտածող հոգևորականները, ես նրանց եմ համարում ՀԱԵ


ես էլ լավ թուրքերին ու ադրբեջանցիներին եմ համարում թուրք և ադրբեջանցի

----------

Նետ (11.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ էդ աղանդ-մաղանդները ընդհանրապես ու՞մ են պետք : Մարդ ինչքան պարապ պիտի լինի, որ սկսի նման ավելորդություններով զբաղվել, հազար ներողություն. չեմ հասկանում:


ապեր, ինձ որ լսես կրոնն ընդհանրապես ու՞մ ա պետք, բայց ժողովրդի մի ստվար հատված կրոնի կարիքն ունի և դա անտեսել չի կարելի… կրոնն արգիլել չի կարելի… իակ աղանդ-մաղանդները դրանք ՀԱԵ-ի ու իշխանության թերացումներն են… և որոշ չափով էլ մեր անհանդուրժողականությունը

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ էդ աղանդ-մաղանդները ընդհանրապես ու՞մ են պետք : Մարդ ինչքան պարապ պիտի լինի, որ սկսի նման ավելորդություններով զբաղվել, հազար ներողություն. չեմ հասկանում:


*Հայկօ*, կարծում եմ հարցը ավել ժամանակ ունենալ չունենալու մեջ չէ, այլ կարևորության և մարդու պատկերացումների։ Եթե մի բան մարդու համար կարևոր է և իմաստավորված նա ժամանակ կգտնի անգամ այն դեպքում, երբ շատ զբաղված է։

----------


## հովարս

Վատը նա է Մեֆ  ջան , որ ասում ես անհիմն բաներ, որոնք քո սրտի ցանկություններն են:




> իակ աղանդ-մաղանդները դրանք ՀԱԵ-ի ու իշխանության թերացումներն են… և որոշ չափով էլ մեր անհանդուրժողականությունը


Ուզում ես ասել , որ այս երևույթների հանդեպ աչք փակեն

http://youtu.be/J-nAorlW0xo

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վատը նա է Մեֆ  ջան , որ ասում ես անհիմն բաներ, որոնք քո սրտի ցանկություններն են:


Հովարս, ես քեզ փաստ եմ ասում, դու ինձ ասում ես անհիմն ա… վիդեոները կա… թերթերն են գրում…կճոյանի "թնդանոթն" ու բենթլին փաստեր են… ինձնից չեմ հորինում… ես չեմ երազում որ վարչապետը կճոյանին պիստալետ նվիրի, ոչ էլ երազում եմ որ կոթողիկոսը հազար հատ նստավայր ունենա…






> Ուզում ես ասել , որ այս երևույթների հանդեպ աչք փակեն
> 
> http://youtu.be/J-nAorlW0xo


…և ի՞նչ ես ուզում անել… ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս, ես քեզ փաստ եմ ասում, դու ինձ ասում ես անհիմն ա… վիդեոները կա… թերթերն են գրում…կճոյանի "թնդանոթն" ու բենթլին փաստեր են… ինձնից չեմ հորինում… ես չեմ երազում որ վարչապետը կճոյանին պիստալետ նվիրի, ոչ էլ երազում եմ որ կոթողիկոսը հազար հատ նստավայր ունենա…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …և ի՞նչ ես ուզում անել… ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում


Արգելեն, թե մեկին, թե մյուսին՝ ենթարկելով պատասխանատվության, եթե օրենք կա , իսկ եթե չկա, ստեղծեն օրենք, որը կարգելի նման երևույթները, վերջին հաշվով ուրիշի դուդուկի տակ պարելը սխալ է: Այն պետությունը որտեղ օրենքը ուժ չունի, ենթակա է վերացման:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արգելեն, թե մեկին, թե մյուսին՝ ենթարկելով պատասխանատվության, եթե օրենք կա , իսկ եթե չկա, ստեղծեն օրենք, որը կարգելի նման երևույթները, վերջին հաշվով ուրիշի դուդուկի տակ պարելը սխալ է: Այն պետությունը որտեղ օրենքը ուժ չունի, ենթակա է վերացման:


ի՞նչ հիմքերի վրա… իհարկե քրեական կամ այլ օրենքները խախտելու համար պարտադիր պիտի կարգի հրավիրեն, ինչպես նաև ՀԱԵ-ի ներկայացուցիչներին, ՀԱԵ լինելը նրանց ձեռքում քարտ բլանշ չի… դուդուկը պիտի փչվի ով ուզում է թող պարի տակը… լավ երգ նվագես քո դոիդոիկի տակ կպարեն… 

քրիստոնեությունը տեղով արդեն ուրիշի դուդուկ էր, լավ էլ պարեցինք ու պարում ենք… ես դրա հետ խնդիր չունեմ, ուղղակի պետք չի ՀԱԵ-ին բացարձակ ազգային հատկանիշ համարել…

----------

Jarre (11.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> քրիստոնեությունը տեղով արդեն ուրիշի դուդուկ էր, լավ էլ պարեցինք ու պարում ենք… ես դրա հետ խնդիր չունեմ, ուղղակի պետք չի ՀԱԵ-ին բացարձակ ազգային հատկանիշ համարել…


Մեֆ ջան, Վարպետյանի հիմարությունները  պետք չի կրկրնել: Քրիստոնեությունից դու բացարձակ տեղյակ չես , դրա համար արի չշարունակենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, Վարպետյանի հիմարությունները  պետք չի կրկրնել: Քրիստոնեությունից դու բացարձակ տեղյակ չես , դրա համար արի չշարունակենք:


ես Վարպետյանին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց քրիստոնեությունից տեղյակ եմ… օտար է… եթե կարողանաս հակառակն ապացուցել կընդունեմ, բայց ոչ այս թեմայում…

ավետարանում հայ կերպար գոյություն չունի և ոչ էլ տարածողներն են հայեր, իսկ Հիսուսը հրեա է եղել… 

միգուցե դու ուրի՞շ գիրք ես կարդում

----------


## հովարս

> ես Վարպետյանին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց քրիստոնեությունից տեղյակ եմ… օտար է… եթե կարողանաս հակառակն ապացուցել կընդունեմ, բայց ոչ այս թեմայում…
> 
> ավետարանում հայ կերպար գոյություն չունի և ոչ էլ տարածողներն են հայեր, իսկ Հիսուսը հրեա է եղել… 
> 
> միգուցե դու ուրի՞շ գիրք ես կարդում


  Պարզվում է որ պատմությունից էլ տեղյակ չես , հայերն էլ եվրոպայում են տարածել քրիստոնեությունը, հետո ինչ:   Սիրով քեզ կապացուցեմ, բայց այս բաժինը հարմար չի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պարզվում է որ պատմությունից էլ տեղյակ չես:   Սիրով քեզ կապացուցեմ, բայց այս բաժինը հարմար չի


որտեղ կամենաս Հովարս ջան

----------


## հովարս

> որտեղ կամենաս Հովարս ջան


Հրավիրում եմ «Քրիստոնեություն. Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի» բաժինը, կարծում եմ համապատասխան բաժին է, կտեղադրեմ գրառումս, չնայած որոշ բաժիններում արդեն գրել եմ :



հ.գ.
Վարպետյանը ֆրանսահայ է մի ''գիտնական'' է , հայ հեթանոսների ''կաթողիկոսը՝''  քրմապետն է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հրավիրում եմ «Քրիստոնեություն. Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի» բաժինը, կարծում եմ համապատասխան բաժին է, կտեղադրեմ գրառումս, չնայած որոշ բաժիններում արդեն գրել եմ :
> 
> 
> 
> հ.գ.
> Վարպետյանը ֆրանսահայ է մի ''գիտնական'' է , հայ հեթանոսների ''կաթողիկոսը՝''  քրմապետն է


կսպասեմ, խնդիր չկա…

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ օրենքով արգելված է՞ «պադեզդում», փողոցում կամ կանգառում *զրուցել* կրոնական թեմաներով։


Զրուցելը արգելված չի, բայց հուսով եմ չես հերքի, որ զրույցը մենակ փոխադարձ համաձայնությաբ է լինում և ոչ միակողմանի  :Wink:  



> *Varzor*, զրույցը աննպատակ երկար ձգելուց խուսափելու համար կոնկրետ հարց տամ ու ակնկալեմ կոնկրետ պատասխան։
> Խնդրում եմ մեջբերում կատարիր քո նշած դասավանդման և դասերի անցկացման *հստակ կազմված ծրագրից*՝ հաստատված կրթության պետական կառավարման լիազորված մարմնի կողմից, որտեղ ձևակերպված է, որ երեխաներին պատմություն սովորեցնելուց բացի, պետք է նաև սովորեցնեն խաչակնքվել և աղոթել։


Էս հարցում դու կեցիր` մեջբերում չեմ անի  :Smile: 
Ես խոսում էի բուն ուսումնական պրոցեսի կազմակերպման դրույթների մասին, որոնք փաստաթղթոերն ֆիկսվում են (ծրագիրը և հիմնական գարծողությունները):



> *Varzor* ջան, տաքսիստի եկեղեցու մոտով անցնելուց խաչակնքվելը և ուրիշի երեխային *ստիպել*  խաչակնքվել նույն բանն է՞։


Ժար, մենք խոսում էինք արարողության սահմանումից, ոչ թե համեմատում էինք երևույթները: Ըստ քո նշած սահմանման` երկուսն էլ կրոնական արարողություններ են:



> Ինչո՞ւ է լղոզված սահմանում։ Ինչո՞ւմն ա ախմախությունը։ Ո՞նց կարաս, Varzor ջան, միջազգային *բոլոր* սահմանումները կամ օրենքները համարել այդպիսին։ Սա քեզ ոչինչ չի՞ հուշում


Վերևի գրածս կարդաս, կզգաս, թե ինչումն է լղոզվածությունը` եթե մի սահմանման տակ կարելի է անց կացնել տարբերն երևույթներ, հետո էլ մի 10 տարի քննարկել, թե արդյոք դրանք այդ սահմանմանը համապատասխանում են, թե չէ, ուրեմն ԼՂՈԶՎԱԾ է` որ հստակ և թերի սահմանված:
Ինձ հուշում է, որ միջազգային իրավունքը ֆուֆլո բան է, երբ ուժեղ ես  :Wink: 
Դե թո այդ իրավունքը մի որևէ ձև դրսևորվեր ԽՍՀՄ-ում կամ ներկայիս Չինաստանում  :Smile:  Հզոր երկրները միշտ էլ թքած են ունեցել այդ "իրավունքի" վրա, որովհետև այդ հասկացողությունը սահմանում և կիրառում էին իրենք` ուրիշների նկատմամբ:
Բա միջազգային իրավունքի բնօրրան եվրոպական երկրները ոնց են իրենց մոտ կրոնական խտրականություն հանդիսացող օրենքներ ընդունում? Ընդամենը դա մեկնաբանում են, որ "քաղաքացիների ընդհանուր շահերի պաշտպանույթունը ավելի առաջնային է, քան կրոնական հանդուրժողականությունը":
Այս ֆորմատի մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է "երցնել"



> Խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում հստակ նշված է՝
> «Հոդված 3. Քաղաքացու նկատմամբ չի թույլատրվում որեւէ *հարկադրանք* կամ բռնություն՝ ժամերգություններին, կրոնական ծիսակատարություններին եւ արարողություններին, կրոնի ուսուցմանը մասնակցելու կամ չմասնակցելու հարցերի *նկատմամբ իր վերաբերմունքը որոշելիս*»։


Այստեղ ոչինչ ասված չէ կրոնի պատմության ուսուցման գործընթացի վերաբերյալ  :Wink:  Հաստատ դպրոցում տեղի ունեցողը ոչ ժամերգություն է, ոչ ծիսակատարություն և ոչ էլ արարողութոյւն (միջազգայինով մենակ  :Wink:  ), ոչ էլ առավել ևս կրոնի ուսուցում:
Բացի այդ, որ երեխան իրավասու չէ որոշելու, թե իրեն ինչ է պետք սովորեցնեն, իսկ ինչը` ոչ: Նրա փոխարեն որոշել են պետությունը և ծնողը: Մեկը հատկացրել է սովորելու իրավունքն ու վայրը, մյուսը նրան տարել է այդ վայր: Եթե ծնողը չի դժգոհում ուսուցման մեթոդիկայից, ապա երեխայի դժգոհությունը հիմնավոր բացատրություն չի:



> Մեղմ ասած անքթածակներ ամեն տեղ էլ կան ու հանդիպում են կյանքի բոլոր բնագավառներում և նրանց այդպիսին ամենևին էլ կրոնը չի դարձնում։ Դա մարդկային տեսակ է։ Պետք չի ընդհանրացնել


Բայց ես չեմ էլ ընդհանրացրել:

----------


## Varzor

> Այ հանց դրա համար ես իրան չեմ ներում…


???
Քեզ ինչ ա արել?
Ինչ արել ա, ինձ ա արել  :LOL:

----------


## Jarre

> Զրուցելը արգելված չի, բայց հուսով եմ չես հերքի, որ զրույցը մենակ փոխադարձ համաձայնությաբ է լինում և ոչ միակողմանի


Իհարկե չեմ հերքում




> Էս հարցում դու կեցիր` մեջբերում չեմ անի 
> Ես խոսում էի բուն ուսումնական պրոցեսի կազմակերպման դրույթների մասին, որոնք փաստաթղթոերն ֆիկսվում են (ծրագիրը և հիմնական գարծողությունները):


Սակայն լավ կլներ, եթե անեիր, որովհետև մենք խոսում էնք կոնկրետ խաչակնքումից և ամբողջ դասարանով աղոթք ասելուց, ինչի մասին դու պարզ գրել էիր՝



> .....կա դպրոցներում ՀԱԵ պատմության դասավանդման և դասերի անցկացման *հստակ կազմված* և *հաստատված* ծրագիր:


ինչը ենթադրում է, որ աղոթքն ու խաչակնքում այդ հստակ ծրագրով նախատեսված են։

Փաստորեն նախատեսված չեն։




> Ժար, մենք խոսում էինք արարողության սահմանումից, ոչ թե համեմատում էինք երևույթները: Ըստ քո նշած սահմանման` երկուսն էլ կրոնական արարողություններ են:


Այո՛ ըստ նշված սահմանման այո։ Սակայն քո փորձը՝ համեմատել մարդու կամայական ինչ որ կրոնական սիմվոլ կատարելը և հարկադրաբար պահանջելը՝ տարբեր բաներ են։




> Վերևի գրածս կարդաս, կզգաս, թե ինչումն է լղոզվածությունը` եթե մի սահմանման տակ կարելի է անց կացնել տարբերն երևույթներ, հետո էլ մի 10 տարի քննարկել, թե արդյոք դրանք այդ սահմանմանը համապատասխանում են, թե չէ, ուրեմն ԼՂՈԶՎԱԾ է` որ հստակ և թերի սահմանված:


Վարզոր ջան, մինիում երեխայություն կլինի այսպես մտածելը։ Կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ որևէ երկրի օրենսդրություն, որտեղ կանոնները այնքան պարզ են, որ քննարկումների կարիք չկա։ Անգամ հռոմեական իրավունքը քննելիս կգտնես բազմաթիվ բացեր ու հազար ձև մեկնաբանվող դրույթներ։ Բայց դա դրանց չի դարձնում ԼՂՈԶՎԱԾ և առավել ևս ոչ պրակտիկ։




> Ինձ հուշում է, որ միջազգային իրավունքը ֆուֆլո բան է, երբ ուժեղ ես 
> Դե թո այդ իրավունքը մի որևէ ձև դրսևորվեր ԽՍՀՄ-ում կամ ներկայիս Չինաստանում  Հզոր երկրները միշտ էլ թքած են ունեցել այդ "իրավունքի" վրա, որովհետև այդ հասկացողությունը սահմանում և կիրառում էին իրենք` ուրիշների նկատմամբ:


Իհարկե, ֆուֆլոյ ա, Վարզոր ջան՝ ի՞նչ իրավունք, ի՞նչ միջազգային, եթե կա գեղավարի հարցերը լուծելու տարբերակ  :Goxakan: 
Դրա համար հռոմեացիները նման մտածողությամբ օրենքների վերաբերյալ հաճախ ասում էին՝ *Corpore validus, mente infirmus*՝ մարմնով հզոր, բանականությամբ նվաստ։




> Բա միջազգային իրավունքի բնօրրան եվրոպական երկրները ոնց են իրենց մոտ կրոնական խտրականություն հանդիսացող օրենքներ ընդունում? Ընդամենը դա մեկնաբանում են, որ "քաղաքացիների ընդհանուր շահերի պաշտպանույթունը ավելի առաջնային է, քան կրոնական հանդուրժողականությունը":
> Այս ֆորմատի մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է "երցնել"


Գոնե մի Եվրոպական երկրի օրինակ բեր, եթե կարելի է։




> Այստեղ ոչինչ ասված չէ կրոնի պատմության ուսուցման գործընթացի վերաբերյալ  Հաստատ դպրոցում տեղի ունեցողը ոչ ժամերգություն է, ոչ ծիսակատարություն և ոչ էլ արարողութոյւն (միջազգայինով մենակ  ), ոչ էլ առավել ևս կրոնի ուսուցում:


Սա ընդունեմ որպես իրավաբանական կշիռ ունեցող կարծի՞ք, թե՞ անձնական ցանկություն։
Եթե այնուամենայնիվ իրավական կողմը քեզ իսկապես հետաքրքրում է կարող ես ծանոթանալ «ֆուֆլո» կառույցների ՓԱՍՏԵՐԻՆ այս առնչությամբ http://www.osce.org/hy/yerevan/74895 (կոնկրետ մեր քննարկած հարցը, Վարզոր ջան, սկսվում է 22-րդ էջից)։




> Բացի այդ, որ երեխան իրավասու չէ որոշելու, թե իրեն ինչ է պետք սովորեցնեն, իսկ ինչը` ոչ: Նրա փոխարեն որոշել են պետությունը և ծնողը: Մեկը հատկացրել է սովորելու իրավունքն ու վայրը, մյուսը նրան տարել է այդ վայր: Եթե ծնողը չի դժգոհում ուսուցման մեթոդիկայից, ապա երեխայի դժգոհությունը հիմնավոր բացատրություն չի:


Կրկին՝ եթե քեզ իսկապես հետաքրքրում է իրավական կողմը, ապա պետք է նշել, որ համաձայն Երեխայի իրավունքների մասին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքի 10-րդ հոդվածի, երեխան ունի մտքի, խղճի և դավանանքի ազատության իրավունք։




> Բայց ես չեմ էլ ընդհանրացրել:


Շատ լավ, ուրեմն սխալ եմ հասկացել, ինչի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում  :Blush:

----------


## Varzor

> Սակայն լավ կլներ, եթե անեիր, որովհետև մենք խոսում էնք կոնկրետ խաչակնքումից և ամբողջ դասարանով աղոթք ասելուց, ինչի մասին դու պարզ գրել էիր՝
> ինչը ենթադրում է, որ աղոթքն ու խաչակնքում այդ հստակ ծրագրով նախատեսված են։
> Փաստորեն նախատեսված չեն։


Ուրեմն միտքս ճիշտ չեմ ձևակերպել: Ուզում էի ասել ,որ դպրոցական ծրագիր գոյություն ունի, և եթե ինչ-որ մեկը այդ ծրագիրց շեղվում է, ապա անկախ նանից, թե դա ինչ առարկա է, երևույթը ընդունելի չէ, քանի որ հենց այդ ծրագրի իրականացման համար է պետությունը միջոցներ տրամադրում: Եթե ՀԱԵ պատմության դասին կատարվողը զուտ կամայականություն է, ապա այն պետք է չթույլատրել:
Բայց այստեղ մի այլ կողմ կա` կան ուսուցչական կամայականություներ, որոնք ընդունվում են աշակերտների կողմից սիրով: Նույն խաչակնքմանը հաստատ ոչ բոլոր աշակերտներն են դեմ  :Wink: 
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ տենց լիներ պետք է երեխան հրաժարվել սովորել կենդանաբանությունը` էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը և դասակարգումը կրոնին դեմ են և վիրավորում են աշակերտի կրոնական հայացքները:
Հարցը վիճելի է` ավելի լուրջ քննարկման կարիք ունի, քան ֆորումն է:



> Այո՛ ըստ նշված սահմանման այո։ Սակայն քո փորձը՝ համեմատել մարդու կամայական ինչ որ կրոնական սիմվոլ կատարելը և հարկադրաբար պահանջելը՝ տարբեր բաներ են։


Ես չեմ համեմատում որպես գործողություն, ես ուղղակի ասեցի, որ քո սահմանման տակ երկուսն էլ ընկնում են` կրոնական գործողությունն են  :Wink: 



> Վարզոր ջան, մինիում երեխայություն կլինի այսպես մտածելը։ Կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ որևէ երկրի օրենսդրություն, որտեղ կանոնները այնքան պարզ են, որ քննարկումների կարիք չկա։ Անգամ հռոմեական իրավունքը քննելիս կգտնես բազմաթիվ բացեր ու հազար ձև մեկնաբանվող դրույթներ։ Բայց դա դրանց չի դարձնում ԼՂՈԶՎԱԾ և առավել ևս ոչ պրակտիկ։


Երեխայություն է մտածելը, որ կրոնական ոլորտում կարելի է ընդունել հստակ օրենք  :Wink:  Իսկ այդ ոչ հստակությունը արդեն մանիպուլյացիայի տեղ է տալիս: Ավելի լավ է չունենալ մանիպուլյացիոն օրենք, քան է թե թույլ տալ, որ այդ մանիպուլյացիաները տեղի ունենան: Սա իմ կարծիքն է:
Բայց ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ այս օրենքի սահմանումները կարելի էր ավելի լավ մշակել և առավելագույնս հստակեցնել: Տվյալ օրենքը թերի է և ԼՂՈԶՎԱԾ` ինտերպրիտացիաների բազմազանությումը դրա վառ վկան է:



> Իհարկե, ֆուֆլոյ ա, Վարզոր ջան՝ ի՞նչ իրավունք, ի՞նչ միջազգային, եթե կա գեղավարի հարցերը լուծելու տարբերակ 
> Դրա համար հռոմեացիները նման մտածողությամբ օրենքների վերաբերյալ հաճախ ասում էին՝ *Corpore validus, mente infirmus*՝ մարմնով հզոր, բանականությամբ նվաստ։


Փաստորեն Հռոմեացիք իրենք իրենց բնութագրել են  :LOL:  Չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ հռոմը ինչ-որ երկրի կամ ազգի իրավունք հաշվի առներ` հզոր էր ու "ճիշտ" էր:
Ռուսներն էլ ասում են "сила есть - ума не надо":
Կա մի պարզ և չգրված ճմարտություն` իրավունքը վաստակում են  :Wink: 



> Գոնե մի Եվրոպական երկրի օրինակ բեր, եթե կարելի է։


Խնդրեմ  :Smile: 
Առնվազն երկուսը
1. Ֆրանսիայում ընդունված հագուստի վերաբերյալ օրենքը, որը հստակ սահմանափակում է իսլամ դավանողների կրոնական իրավունքները:
2. Շվեցարիայում մինարեթների վերաբերյալ ընդունված օրենքը:
Էս երկուսը մոտակա անցյալում են ընդունվել` այս տարի:
Ֆրանսիայի նման սահմանափակումներ գործում են նաև այլ երկրներում, ինչպես նաև ուրիշները նոր են ուզում ընդունել` նույնիսկ Նիդերլանդները: համենայն դեպս սկսել են դպրոցներից  :Wink: 
http://vit65d.ya.ru/replies.xml?item_no=6798



> Սա ընդունեմ որպես իրավաբանական կշիռ ունեցող կարծի՞ք, թե՞ անձնական ցանկություն։
> Եթե այնուամենայնիվ իրավական կողմը քեզ իսկապես հետաքրքրում է կարող ես ծանոթանալ «ֆուֆլո» կառույցների ՓԱՍՏԵՐԻՆ այս առնչությամբ http://www.osce.org/hy/yerevan/74895 (կոնկրետ մեր քննարկած հարցը, Վարզոր ջան, սկսվում է 22-րդ էջից)։


Իրավաբան չեմ ուստի իրավաբանական կարծիք` եզրակացություն, չեմ հայտնում:
Անկեղծ ասած միշտ էլ թքած եմ ունեցել միջազգային բոլոր իրավունքներ վրա` առաջնայինը ԻՄ իրավունքն է  :Wink: 
Քո նշած հղումը, կներես, բայց "ֆուֆլո"-ների շարքին է դասվում, մենակ սկիզբը ինչ ասես արժի



> Սույն հետազոտությունը պատրաստել է «Համագործակցություն հանուն ժողովրդավարության» կենտրոնը` ԵԱՀԿ երևանյան գրասենյակի աջակցությամբ:
> Հետազոտության մեջ ամփոփված տեսակետները, մեկնաբանություններն ու եզրակացությունները կարող են չհամընկնել ԵԱՀԿ-ի կամ ԵԱՀԿ երևանյան գրասենյակի տեսակետներին:


Այս հետազոտությունում չեն խոսում փաստերով, այլ "ըստ հաղորդումների": Եթե այդքան շատ ՀՀ օրենքի խախտման դեպքեր են գրանցվել, ապա ուրտեղ են այդ խախտումների պաշտոնական արձանագրությունները և ընթացքը?
Սա ընդամենը քարկոծման և վատաբանման հետազոտություն է, իմ կարիծիքով ոչ օբյեկտիվ և նույնիսկ պատվիրված:
Փաստորեն երբ հարմար ա, օրենքը մեջ ենք բերում, բայց մենակ թղթի վրա  :Wink: 
Մանավանդ 2007թ. փետրվարի 22-ի «Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանև Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու հարաբերությունների մասին» օրենքի 8-րդ հոդվածը ու դրա 4-րդ կետը  :Smile: 



> Կրկին՝ եթե քեզ իսկապես հետաքրքրում է իրավական կողմը, ապա պետք է նշել, որ համաձայն Երեխայի իրավունքների մասին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքի 10-րդ հոդվածի, երեխան ունի մտքի, խղճի և դավանանքի ազատության իրավունք։


Հա, բայց երեխան էլ իրավունք ունի ասելու "ես դրպոց չեմ գնում" կամ "ես էս առարկան չեմ ուզում սովորել": Բայց դպրոց չգնալու իրավունք չունի` սահմանադրությամբ: Իսկ առարկան չսովորելու իրավունքը հնուց էլ օտագործվել է, ուղղակի գնահատականների վրա է ազդում  :Wink: 

Սենց ասեմ. 
1. ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշումը այդ հարցում լիովին *հասկանալի* է` կլիենտուրա է կորցրել, հիմա փորձում է հետ բերել:
2. Պետության դիրքորոշումն էլ է *հասկանալի*` հզոր տնտեսական և քաղաքական սուբյեկտ հանդիսացող ՀԱԵ-ին չի կարող անտեսել և չսիրաշահել:
3. Երեխայի դիրքորոշումը լիովին *հասկանալի է և ընդունելի*` երեխան դպրոց է գնում գիտելք ձեռք բերելու, ոչ թե պախարակվելու ու քարոզվելու:

----------


## Jarre

> Ուրեմն միտքս ճիշտ չեմ ձևակերպել: Ուզում էի ասել ,որ դպրոցական ծրագիր գոյություն ունի, և եթե ինչ-որ մեկը այդ ծրագիրց շեղվում է, ապա անկախ նանից, թե դա ինչ առարկա է, երևույթը ընդունելի չէ, քանի որ հենց այդ ծրագրի իրականացման համար է պետությունը միջոցներ տրամադրում: Եթե ՀԱԵ պատմության դասին կատարվողը զուտ կամայականություն է, ապա այն պետք է չթույլատրել:


*Վարզոր* ջան, ներողություն ուշ պատասխանելու համար  :Blush: 

Ես հիշում եմ, որ նույնիսկ մամուլում տպագրվեց քահանաներից մեկի հարցազրույցը ըստ որի նա նույնպես ասաց, որ ոչ մեկը իրավունք չունի նման կամայականություններ կատարել դպրոցներում։ 

Վարզոր ջան, ասածիս խնդիրը խաչակնքվելը չէ, այլ երևույթները *ընտրողաբար նկատելը*։ Մեկինը նկատվում է, մյուսինը ոչ։

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրության մեջ հստակ ձևակերպված է՝




> Բոլորը հավասար են օրենքի առջև և առանց խտրականության հավասարապես պաշտպանվում են օրենքով





> Բայց այստեղ մի այլ կողմ կա` կան ուսուցչական կամայականություներ, որոնք ընդունվում են աշակերտների կողմից սիրով: Նույն խաչակնքմանը հաստատ ոչ բոլոր աշակերտներն են դեմ 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ տենց լիներ պետք է երեխան հրաժարվել սովորել կենդանաբանությունը` էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը և դասակարգումը կրոնին դեմ են և վիրավորում են աշակերտի կրոնական հայացքները:
> Հարցը վիճելի է` ավելի լուրջ քննարկման կարիք ունի, քան ֆորումն է:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ես իմ երեխային ուղարկում եմ դպրոց վստահ լինելով որ օրենքով պաշտպանված է կամայական գործողություններից։




> Ես չեմ համեմատում որպես գործողություն, ես ուղղակի ասեցի, որ քո սահմանման տակ երկուսն էլ ընկնում են` կրոնական գործողությունն են


Այո, ճիշտ ես դա էլ նկատի ունեի։




> Երեխայություն է մտածելը, որ կրոնական ոլորտում կարելի է ընդունել հստակ օրենք  Իսկ այդ ոչ հստակությունը արդեն մանիպուլյացիայի տեղ է տալիս: Ավելի լավ է չունենալ մանիպուլյացիոն օրենք, քան է թե թույլ տալ, որ այդ մանիպուլյացիաները տեղի ունենան: Սա իմ կարծիքն է:
> Բայց ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ այս օրենքի սահմանումները կարելի էր ավելի լավ մշակել և առավելագույնս հստակեցնել: Տվյալ օրենքը թերի է և ԼՂՈԶՎԱԾ` ինտերպրիտացիաների բազմազանությումը դրա վառ վկան է:


Մենք խոսում էինք օրենքով պաշտպանված լինելու մասին։ Իսկ այդ մասին օրենքները շատ կոնկրետ են։ Դրանք լղոզված չեն։ Եթե քեզ համար սա սկզբունքային հարց է, Վարզոր ջան, ես կփորձեմ տարբեր երկրների օրենսդրոթյուններից, սահմանադրություններից և միջազգային իրավական փաստաթղթերից մեջբերումներ անել, թե որքան հստակ են պաշտպանվում *բոլոր* քաղաքացիների ազատությունները։

Իսկ երբեմն ծագում են հակասություններ, վեճեր, որոնք լուծվում են ավելի բարձր գերատեսչություններում։

Բայց լուծվում են։

Իսկ եթե լուծվում են, ուրեմն օրենքը կա ու առնվազն՝ դեռ աշխատում է։




> Փաստորեն Հռոմեացիք իրենք իրենց բնութագրել են  Չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ հռոմը ինչ-որ երկրի կամ ազգի իրավունք հաշվի առներ` հզոր էր ու "ճիշտ" էր:
> Ռուսներն էլ ասում են "сила есть - ума не надо":
> Կա մի պարզ և չգրված ճմարտություն` իրավունքը վաստակում են


Վարզոր ջան, հռոմեական իրավունքը այն միակ դեպքերից է, երբ այն վերապրեց իր պետականությունը։ Այսինքն Հռոմեական կայսրությունը քանդվեց, բայց Հռոմեական իրավունքը դարձավ այսօր գերտերություններ համարվող երկրների օրենսդրության հիմք։




> Խնդրեմ 
> Առնվազն երկուսը
> 1. Ֆրանսիայում ընդունված հագուստի վերաբերյալ օրենքը, որը հստակ սահմանափակում է իսլամ դավանողների կրոնական իրավունքները:
> 2. Շվեցարիայում մինարեթների վերաբերյալ ընդունված օրենքը:
> Էս երկուսը մոտակա անցյալում են ընդունվել` այս տարի:
> Ֆրանսիայի նման սահմանափակումներ գործում են նաև այլ երկրներում, ինչպես նաև ուրիշները նոր են ուզում ընդունել` նույնիսկ Նիդերլանդները: համենայն դեպս սկսել են դպրոցներից 
> http://vit65d.ya.ru/replies.xml?item_no=6798


Վարզոր ջան, այն որ մի բան արգելվում է, դա չի նշանակում, որ ոնց դու էիր գրել՝ «միջազգային իրավունքի բնօրրան հանդիսացող երկրները կրոնական խտրականություն հանդիսացող օրենքներ են ընդունում»։

Բայց ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ կոնկրետ այդ երկիրը չի փայլում կրոնական փոքրամասնությունների հանդեպ իր հանդուրժողականությամբ։ Բայց օրենքը աշխատում է և նրանք *թեկուզ ստիպված*, բայց կիրառում են։

Բերեմ աղմկահարույց վերջին օրինակներից միայն մեկը։ Նույն Ֆրանսիայի հանրապետությունը իր ընդունած աբսուրդ օրենքի համար սույն թվականի հունիսի 30-ին պարտվեց նմանատիպ դատերից մեկը Եվրոպայի Մարդու Իրավունքների Դատարանում և պարտավորվեց վերացնել այն օրենքը որը խախտում է կրոնական տվյալ կազմակերպության իրավունքները։

http://cmiskp.echr.coe.int/tkp197/vi...C1166DEA398649

Այնպես որ Եվրոպական երկրները ուղղակի ՉԵՆ ԿԱՐՈՂ թքած ունենալ, որքան էլ հզոր լինեն ու որքան էլ ընդունեն։




> Իրավաբան չեմ ուստի իրավաբանական կարծիք` եզրակացություն, չեմ հայտնում:
> Անկեղծ ասած միշտ էլ թքած եմ ունեցել միջազգային բոլոր իրավունքներ վրա` առաջնայինը ԻՄ իրավունքն է 
> Քո նշած հղումը, կներես, բայց "ֆուֆլո"-ների շարքին է դասվում, մենակ սկիզբը ինչ ասես արժի


Դե Վարզոր ջան, եթե քեզ համար քո երկրում տեղի ունեցող մարդկանց իրավունքների խախման փաստերը ֆուֆլո են, ես այս հարցում քեզ հետ բանավիճելու ոչինչ չունեմ  :Wink: 




> Այս հետազոտությունում չեն խոսում փաստերով, այլ "ըստ հաղորդումների": Եթե այդքան շատ ՀՀ օրենքի խախտման դեպքեր են գրանցվել, ապա ուրտեղ են այդ խախտումների պաշտոնական արձանագրությունները և ընթացքը?
> Սա ընդամենը քարկոծման և վատաբանման հետազոտություն է, իմ կարիծիքով ոչ օբյեկտիվ և նույնիսկ պատվիրված:
> Փաստորեն երբ հարմար ա, օրենքը մեջ ենք բերում, բայց մենակ թղթի վրա 
> Մանավանդ 2007թ. փետրվարի 22-ի «Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանև Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու հարաբերությունների մասին» օրենքի 8-րդ հոդվածը ու դրա 4-րդ կետը


Վարզոր ջան, ես ու դու նստած միայն *ենթադրում* ենք որ այդպիսի բաներ չեն եղել և դրանք պատվիրված են, իսկ այնտեղ ներկայացված են կոնկրետ *փաստեր*։




> Հա, բայց երեխան էլ իրավունք ունի ասելու "ես դրպոց չեմ գնում" կամ "ես էս առարկան չեմ ուզում սովորել": Բայց դպրոց չգնալու իրավունք չունի` սահմանադրությամբ: Իսկ առարկան չսովորելու իրավունքը հնուց էլ օտագործվել է, ուղղակի գնահատականների վրա է ազդում


Իհարկե չունի, բայց պահանջել որ դպրոցում հակաօրենսդրական և հակասահմանադրական քայլեր չունեն իրավունք ունի։




> Սենց ասեմ. 
> 1. ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշումը այդ հարցում լիովին *հասկանալի* է` կլիենտուրա է կորցրել, հիմա փորձում է հետ բերել:
> 2. Պետության դիրքորոշումն էլ է *հասկանալի*` հզոր տնտեսական և քաղաքական սուբյեկտ հանդիսացող ՀԱԵ-ին չի կարող անտեսել և չսիրաշահել:
> 3. Երեխայի դիրքորոշումը լիովին *հասկանալի է և ընդունելի*` երեխան դպրոց է գնում գիտելք ձեռք բերելու, ոչ թե պախարակվելու ու քարոզվելու:


Առաջին երկու կետերի հարցում ձեռնպահ կմնամ, իսկ այ երրորդում ամբողջությամբ հետդ համաձայն եմ, Վարզոր ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, ասածիս խնդիրը խաչակնքվելը չէ, այլ երևույթները *ընտրողաբար նկատելը*։ Մեկինը նկատվում է, մյուսինը ոչ:


Դե դա նորություն չի: Միշտ էլ նուն գործողությունը տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից կատարելը ընկալվել եւ մեկնաբանվել է տարբեր կերպ: Երբ աղան ապտակում է, ասում են «շնորհակալություն», բայց երբ ստրուկն է ապտակում՝ գլուխը կտրում են  :Wink: 



> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրության մեջ հստակ *ձևակերպված* է՝


Շատ բանա ձեւակերպված  :LOL:  Դե հիմա ասա, որ դու օրենքի առաջ ասենք վարչապետի հետ հավասար պայմաններում ես: Դեռ վաղուց հայտնի է «Օրենքը դա սարտոստայն է, որ փոքր ճանճերը ընկնում մեն մեջը, իսկ մեծ ճանճերը պատռում անցնում են»  :Wink: 



> Լիովին համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ես իմ երեխային ուղարկում եմ դպրոց վստահ լինելով որ օրենքով պաշտպանված է կամայական գործողություններից:


Իզուր ես վստահ, որովհետ? մեր դպրոցները իշտ էլ կամայականությամբ փայլել են  :Sad: 



> Իսկ եթե լուծվում են, ուրեմն օրենքը կա ու առնվազն՝ դեռ աշխատում է


Ուրեմն այդպես է ձեռնտու որեւէ մեկին կամ մարդկանց խմբի  :Wink:  կար?որը ոչ թե էություն  է, այլ փաթեթավորումը՝ ոնց ցույց տաս, այնպես էլ կուտեն:



> Վարզոր ջան, հռոմեական իրավունքը այն միակ դեպքերից է, երբ այն վերապրեց իր պետականությունը։ Այսինքն Հռոմեական կայսրությունը քանդվեց, բայց Հռոմեական իրավունքը դարձավ այսօր գերտերություններ համարվող երկրների օրենսդրության հիմք


Սա իմ գրածի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի  :Smile:  Ընդամենը գրել էի, որ հռոմեցիք իրավունքը դիտում էին միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ իրենց դա ձեռնտու էր: նորից կրկնեմ՝ չեմ հիշում պատմական որեւէ դեպք, երբ հռոմեացիք հարգեն որեւէ ազգի կամ պետության իրավունքը: Հռոմում հարգվում էր մայն հավասարը-հավասարի իրավունքը  :Wink: 



> Վարզոր ջան, այն որ մի բան արգելվում է, դա չի նշանակում, որ ոնց դու էիր գրել՝ «միջազգային իրավունքի բնօրրան հանդիսացող երկրները կրոնական խտրականություն հանդիսացող օրենքներ են ընդունում»։Բայց ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ կոնկրետ այդ երկիրը չի փայլում կրոնական փոքրամասնությունների հանդեպ իր հանդուրժողականությամբ։ Բայց օրենքը աշխատում է և նրանք *թեկուզ ստիպված*, բայց կիրառում են: Բերեմ աղմկահարույց վերջին օրինակներից միայն մեկը։Նույն Ֆրանսիայի հանրապետությունը իր ընդունած աբսուրդ օրենքի համար սույն թվականի հունիսի 30-ին պարտվեց նմանատիպ դատերից մեկը Եվրոպայի Մարդու Իրավունքների Դատարանում և պարտավորվեց վերացնել այն օրենքը որը խախտում է կրոնական տվյալ կազմակերպության իրավունքները։
> Այնպես որ Եվրոպական երկրները ուղղակի ՉԵՆ ԿԱՐՈՂ թքած ունենալ, որքան էլ հզոր լինեն ու որքան էլ ընդունեն


Բերածս հղումը լավ չես նայել: Այնտեղ նշված էր ոչ միայն այն երկրների ցանկը, որոնք այդպիսի օրենք են ընդունել, այլ Ֆրանսաիայի պարտությունից «ոգեւորված», կան երկրներ, որ դեռ նոր են պատրաստվում ընդունել՝ մարդու իրավունքների դատարանից էլ չեն վախենում, որովհետ? այդ դատարանին աշխատավարձ են տալիս իրենք եւ իրենք էլ նշանակում են ու ստեղծել են այդ կառույցը: պետք լինի կփակեն կամ էլ կքանդեն  :Wink: 



> Դե Վարզոր ջան, եթե քեզ համար քո երկրում տեղի ունեցող մարդկանց իրավունքների խախման փաստերը ֆուֆլո են, ես այս հարցում քեզ հետ բանավիճելու ոչինչ չունեմ 
> Վարզոր ջան, ես ու դու նստած միայն *ենթադրում* ենք որ այդպիսի բաներ չեն եղել և դրանք պատվիրված են, իսկ այնտեղ ներկայացված են կոնկրետ *փաստեր*։
> Փաստ չեն այնքան ժամանակ, ինչեւ չեն ապացուցվել: Բա ինչու՞ այդ «փաստերի» հիման վրա քրեական կամ վարչական գործեր չեն կազմվել: Նորից եմ ասում, մենակ սկզբի էջը կարդա, կհասկանաս, իրենք վերլուծություն կազմողները նշում են, որ այն կարող է չհամընկնել ավելի պաշտոնական եւ հզոր կառույցի կարծիքի հետ





> Իհարկե չունի, բայց պահանջել որ դպրոցում հակաօրենսդրական և հակասահմանադրական քայլեր չունեն իրավունք ունի


Ոչ միայն պահանջել, այլ նաեւ պաշտպանել այդ իրավունքը, որովհետ? պահանջված, բայց չպաշտպանված իրավունքը գրոշի արժեք չունի:

----------


## Jarre

> Դե դա նորություն չի: Միշտ էլ նուն գործողությունը տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից կատարելը ընկալվել եւ մեկնաբանվել է տարբեր կերպ: Երբ աղան ապտակում է, ասում են «շնորհակալություն», բայց երբ ստրուկն է ապտակում՝ գլուխը կտրում են


Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ո՞վ է տղան և ո՞վ է ստրուկը։ 
Դու համաձա՞յն ես նման դասակարգման։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը որպես քաղաքացի։




> Շատ բանա ձեւակերպված  Դե հիմա ասա, որ դու օրենքի առաջ ասենք վարչապետի հետ հավասար պայմաններում ես: Դեռ վաղուց հայտնի է «Օրենքը դա սարտոստայն է, որ փոքր ճանճերը ընկնում մեն մեջը, իսկ մեծ ճանճերը պատռում անցնում են»


Շատ լավ նշել ես այն վիճակը, որում գտնվում են Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները։ Ուղղակի գրառումիցդ պարզ չէ դու դրան կո՞ղմ ես, թե պարզապես սարկազմով փաստ ես արձագանքում։




> Իզուր ես վստահ, որովհետ? մեր դպրոցները իշտ էլ կամայականությամբ փայլել են


Անկեղծ ասած ես սիրել եմ հայկական դպրոցները։ Համենայն դեպս իմ դպրոցը՝ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան։ Բողոքս հիմնականում այն մասին էր, ինչ գրել էի նախորդ գրառումներում։




> Սա իմ գրածի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի  Ընդամենը գրել էի, որ հռոմեցիք իրավունքը դիտում էին միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ իրենց դա ձեռնտու էր: նորից կրկնեմ՝ չեմ հիշում պատմական որեւէ դեպք, երբ հռոմեացիք հարգեն որեւէ ազգի կամ պետության իրավունքը: Հռոմում հարգվում էր մայն հավասարը-հավասարի իրավունքը


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, քանի որ ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել գրածդ  :Blush: 




> Ուրեմն այդպես է ձեռնտու որեւէ մեկին կամ մարդկանց խմբի  կար?որը ոչ թե էություն  է, այլ փաթեթավորումը՝ ոնց ցույց տաս, այնպես էլ կուտեն:





> Բերածս հղումը լավ չես նայել: Այնտեղ նշված էր ոչ միայն այն երկրների ցանկը, որոնք այդպիսի օրենք են ընդունել, այլ Ֆրանսաիայի պարտությունից «ոգեւորված», կան երկրներ, որ դեռ նոր են պատրաստվում ընդունել՝ մարդու իրավունքների դատարանից էլ չեն վախենում, որովհետ? այդ դատարանին աշխատավարձ են տալիս իրենք եւ իրենք էլ նշանակում են ու ստեղծել են այդ կառույցը: պետք լինի կփակեն կամ էլ կքանդեն


Այո ճիշտ ես, ցավոք հղումդ ժամանակի սղության պատճառով մանրամասն չէի կարդացել։
Վարզոր ջան, եվրոպական երկներում կրոնական փոքրամասնությունը կյանքում իրան չի զգա այնպես, ինչպես ԱՊՀ-ի երկներում։
Իսկ ինչո՞ւ է դա այդպես։ Քանի որ կա օրենք ու օրենքը աշխատում է։ Դա փաստ է։
Կարծում եմ ինքդ էլ համաձայն ես, որ տեղին չէ Ֆրանսիային կամ Գերմանիային այս հարցում համեմատել մեր հետ կամ Ռուսաստանի հետ։
Իսկ քո նշած դեպքերի պես դեպքեր միշտ լինում են։ Բայց դրանց միշտ տրվում է իրավական լուծում։ Իսկ Հայաստանում դեպքերի մեծ մասը ի վիճակի չէ ստանալ իրավական լուծում, դրա համար էլ գնում հասնում են ՄԻԵԴ։
Իմ ասածն ընդամենը սա է։

----------

Varzor (02.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ո՞վ է *տղան* և ո՞վ է ստրուկը։ 
> Դու համաձա՞յն ես նման դասակարգման։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը որպես քաղաքացի։


Նախ Ժառ ջան, ոչ թե "տղան", այլ "աղան"  :Wink: 
Մեր երկրում կրոնական տեսանկյունից "աղաի"ի դերում հանդես է գալիս ՀԱԵ-ն` ինչ էլ անի, սխալ չեն հանի  :Wink: 
Իսկ այ ուրիշները նույն բանը անում են, միանգամից հիստերիա է բարձրանում:



> Շատ լավ նշել ես այն վիճակը, որում գտնվում են Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները։ Ուղղակի գրառումիցդ պարզ չէ դու դրան կո՞ղմ ես, թե պարզապես սարկազմով փաստ ես արձագանքում։


Մենակ հայաստանի քաղազքացիները չէ, ամբողջ աշխարհի  :Wink: 
Ուղղակի տարբեր երկրներում օրենքի այդ "սարդոստայնը" ունի տարբեր չափեր և ամրություն: Ըստ դրա էլ տարբերվում  է այն անցնող ճանճերի մեծությունը և տսակը  :LOL: 
Որպես սովորական "ոչ խոշոր չափերի" քաղաքացի` իհարկէ դեմ եմ, բայց որպես երևույթ և փաստ` չեմ կարող հերքել:
Ինչ-որ երևույթի կողմ ու դեմ լինելը, դեռ չի նշանակում որ այդ երևույթը չկա, կամ էլ այն կարելի է անտեսել կամ չընդունել: Իրականությունից չես փախչի:
Այ եթե հնարավոր լինի օրենքի սարդոստայնը մեծացնել ու ամրացնել, ապա ինձ, քեզ և մեզ նմաններին ավելի լավ կլինի:



> Անկեղծ ասած ես սիրել եմ հայկական դպրոցները։ Համենայն դեպս իմ դպրոցը՝ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան։ Բողոքս հիմնականում այն մասին էր, ինչ գրել էի նախորդ գրառումներում։


Ես էլ եմ սիրում իմ դպրոցը` իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ  :Wink: 
[QUOTE=Jarre;2271215]Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, քանի որ ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել գրածդ  :Blush: 
Նորմալ ա, անցանք  :Smile: 



> Այո ճիշտ ես, ցավոք հղումդ ժամանակի սղության պատճառով մանրամասն չէի կարդացել։
> Վարզոր ջան, եվրոպական երկներում կրոնական փոքրամասնությունը կյանքում իրան չի զգա այնպես, ինչպես ԱՊՀ-ի երկներում։
> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ է դա այդպես։ Քանի որ կա օրենք ու օրենքը աշխատում է։ Դա փաստ է։
> Կարծում եմ ինքդ էլ համաձայն ես, որ տեղին չէ Ֆրանսիային կամ Գերմանիային այս հարցում համեմատել մեր հետ կամ Ռուսաստանի հետ։
> Իսկ քո նշած դեպքերի պես դեպքեր միշտ լինում են։ Բայց դրանց միշտ տրվում է իրավական լուծում։ Իսկ Հայաստանում դեպքերի մեծ մասը ի վիճակի չէ ստանալ իրավական լուծում, դրա համար էլ գնում հասնում են ՄԻԵԴ։
> Իմ ասածն ընդամենը սա է։


Համամիտ եմ, որ համեմատելը տեղին չէ: Ուղղակի խոսքը գնում էր միջազգային իրավունքից, ես էլ օրինակներ բերեցի, որ դրանք "շրջանցվում են" նույնիսկ միջազգայնորեն ավելի իրավական համարվող երկրներում, էլ ուր մնաց մեր նման թույլ իրավական դաշտ ունեցող երկրում: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ՀՀ-ում օրենքը ավելի հանդուրժողական է, այլ հարց է, թե օրենքը ոնց է գործում  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (02.08.2011)

----------


## Գեա

Անկեղծ ասած շշմել եմ այս տեսանյութը նայելիս:Ինչպես հասկանում եմ այսօր մենք ընկած եզի կարգավիճակում ենք,ու ով ասես ու ինչ թեմայով ուզես մեզ քննադատում է ու փորձում է զրկել մեր արժեքներից:Կուզեի լսել մեկնաբանություններ այս հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հատկապես այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր կոմպետենտ են կրոնական հարցերում:Եթե վաղը ասենք Ռուսաստանում որևէ հոգևորական  փորձի նման բան ասել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հասցեին , որ պատասխանը կլինի ամենագրագետը?Ինչ կարծիքի եք արդյոք սա չի խոսում այն ,մասին, որ Ռոսաստանում հայերի հանդեպ առկա է նաև կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն?

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2011), Varzor (24.10.2011)

----------


## Tirim-tim

> Անկեղծ ասած շշմել եմ այս տեսանյութը նայելիս:Ինչպես հասկանում եմ այսօր մենք ընկած եզի կարգավիճակում ենք,ու ով ասես ու ինչ թեմայով ուզես մեզ քննադատում է ու փորձում է զրկել մեր արժեքներից:Կուզեի լսել մեկնաբանություններ այս հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հատկապես այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր կոմպետենտ են կրոնական հարցերում:Եթե վաղը ասենք Ռուսաստանում որևէ հոգևորական  փորձի նման բան ասել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հասցեին , որ պատասխանը կլինի ամենագրագետը?Ինչ կարծիքի եք արդյոք սա չի խոսում այն ,մասին, որ Ռոսաստանում հայերի հանդեպ առկա է նաև կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն?


Բերանս բաց մնաց  :Shok:  Կներեք, բայց էս մարդուն քրիստոնյա չեմ կարող համարել: Իրա ասածները հայ եկեղեցու մասին լրիվ համարժեք են ռուս ժողովրդի կարծիքին հայերի մասին: Հետաքրքիր է, մեր կրոնավորներից որևէ մեկը լսել է՞ սա:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Անկեղծ ասած շշմել եմ այս տեսանյութը նայելիս:Ինչպես հասկանում եմ այսօր մենք ընկած եզի կարգավիճակում ենք,ու ով ասես ու ինչ թեմայով ուզես մեզ քննադատում է ու փորձում է զրկել մեր արժեքներից:Կուզեի լսել մեկնաբանություններ այս հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հատկապես այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր կոմպետենտ են կրոնական հարցերում:Եթե վաղը ասենք Ռուսաստանում որևէ հոգևորական  փորձի նման բան ասել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հասցեին , որ պատասխանը կլինի ամենագրագետը?Ինչ կարծիքի եք արդյոք սա չի խոսում այն ,մասին, որ Ռոսաստանում հայերի հանդեպ առկա է նաև կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն?


Անկեղծ ասած որևէ շշմելու բան չկար տեսանյութում: Ռուս հոգևորականի խոսքերում որպես այդպիսին նորություն չկար: Միաբնակության-երկբնակության չարչրկված տարբերությունը, որ գալիս է 451թ.-ի Քաղկեդոնի ժողովից (այնտեղ, ինչպես նաև հույն Ուղղափառ (պատմական Բյուզանդական) եկեղեցու ընդունած հաջորդ երեք Պոլսի՝ 553թ.-ի, 681թ.-ի և Նիկեայի երկրորդ՝ 767թ.-ի ժողովներում ընդունված որոշումները ՀԱԵ չի ընդունում): Բացի սրանից կան նաև մի շարք այլ դավանաբանական տարբերություններ (ասենք Ս. Հոգու բխման, պատկերների ևն), կարճ ասած Հայ առաքելական ու Ռուս Ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները միության մեջ չեն, բայց քույր եկեղեցիներ են (ինչպես նաև կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին): Եթե չեմ սխալվում քույր եկեղեցիները վավեր են համարում մյուս եկեղեցում ստացած մկրտությունն ու չեն կրկնամկրտում: Բայց դե ՀԱԵ քահանան էլ կասեր, որ ցանկալի չէ ռուս եկեղեցում մկրտվել, երբ հնարավորություն կա առաքելական մկրտություն ստանալու: :Pardon: 
Նույն հոգևորականը այլ *վիդեոյում* (ի դեպ այս մեկն էլ մեր դիտածի նման ընդգծված հակահայկական մեկնաբանություններով է տեղադրվել՝ մասնավորապես հերետիկոսություն և նման բառերի կիրառումը YouTube-ի օգտատիրոջ կողմից: Միտումն ակնհայտ է: ) ասում է բառացիորեն հետևյալը. «...Մենք շատ են սիրում մեր եղբայր հայերին, մենք լավ ընկերական հարաբերություններ ունենք, բայց մենք այդպիսով չեն ընդգծում մեր միությունը, որը, որպես այդպիսին, չկա»:
Մոտավորապես նույնն է ՀԱԵ մոտեցումը. «Միութիւն ի կարեւորս, ազատութիւն յերկբայականս եւ սէր յամենայնի» (միություն կարևոր հարցերում /ռուս հոգևորականի ասած, որ ընդունում ենք, որ հայերը քրիստոնյա են/, երկրորդականներում՝ ազատություն /իրենք ընդունում են երկբնակությունը, մենք՝ ոչ/, իսկ ամեն ինչում՝ սեր /եկեղեցիները, մեծ հաշվով, քույրեր են/):
Չգիտեմ իմ համար քահանայի խոսքերում եսիմինչ հակահայկականություն չկար, դավանաբանական տարբերությունները կան արդեն մի 1600 տարի ու ոչ մեկի համար նորություն չեն: Նորություն չէ, որ ամեն ուղղության հոգևորական/հետևորդ համոզված է իր տեսակետի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, բայց էդ ամենը թշնամություն չի նշանակում:
Ակներև էր մի բան, տեսանյութը տեղադրելու ձևը միտումնավոր կերպով ուղղված է միջկոնֆեսիոնալ թշնամություն արթնացնելուն:

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2011), Freeman (24.10.2011), Sambitbaba (26.10.2011), Գեա (23.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Անկեղծ ասած շշմել եմ այս տեսանյութը նայելիս:Ինչպես հասկանում եմ այսօր մենք ընկած եզի կարգավիճակում ենք,ու ով ասես ու ինչ թեմայով ուզես մեզ քննադատում է ու փորձում է զրկել մեր արժեքներից:Կուզեի լսել մեկնաբանություններ այս հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հատկապես այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր կոմպետենտ են կրոնական հարցերում:Եթե վաղը ասենք Ռուսաստանում որևէ հոգևորական  փորձի նման բան ասել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հասցեին , որ պատասխանը կլինի ամենագրագետը?Ինչ կարծիքի եք արդյոք սա չի խոսում այն ,մասին, որ Ռոսաստանում հայերի հանդեպ առկա է նաև կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն?


Դե դատելով նրանից, որ Մոսկվայում հայկական նոր եկեղեցին էին բացում երեկ, այս "անհանդուրժողականությունը" կամաց-կամաց կանցնի: համենայն դեպս ՌԴ-ի իշխանությունները մի հատ "Բարի գալուստ, հայեր, մենք ձեզ սպասում ենք" վերնագրով մեծ պլակատ բռնած կանգնած են: Շատ լավ գիտակցում են, որ ՌԴ դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրները նաև որոկական լուծելու համար հայերից լավ տարբերակ չունեն: առավելագույնը 2 սերունդ հետո` կարգին "ռուսներ" են դառնում:

----------


## Գեա

> Դե դատելով նրանից, որ Մոսկվայում հայկական նոր եկեղեցին էին բացում երեկ, այս "անհանդուրժողականությունը" կամաց-կամաց կանցնի: համենայն դեպս ՌԴ-ի իշխանությունները մի հատ "Բարի գալուստ, հայեր, մենք ձեզ սպասում ենք" վերնագրով մեծ պլակատ բռնած կանգնած են: Շատ լավ գիտակցում են, որ ՌԴ դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրները նաև որոկական լուծելու համար հայերից լավ տարբերակ չունեն: առավելագույնը 2 սերունդ հետո` կարգին "ռուսներ" են դառնում:


 Մոսկվայում էլ,Ռուսաստանի մյուս քաղաքներում էլ թույլ են տալիս եկեղեցիների կառուցումը, մեծ սիրով խաչքարեր են նվեր ընդունում , բայց փաստը նրանում է , որ ռուս հոգևորականը եթերից հղում է անում այն մասին, որ հայ եկեղեցին խորապես սխալվում է իր ուսմունքի մեջ ու իբր մեզ`հայ քրիստոնյաներիս սխալ է սովորեցնում Քրիստոսի մասին:
Եթե ասեր, որ կա դավամաբանական տարբերություններ և դրանով ամեն ինչ ավարտեր , ոչ մի խնդիր չէր լինի, բայց նման ձևով հարցը դնելու դեպքում , ստացվում է. որ մի ամբողջ մշակույթի ու ժողովւրդի են փնովում , ի դեպ չէի ուզի ծեծված բառեր ասել , բայց ստիպված եմ ասել( բերանիցս ինձնից անկախ է դուրս թռնում),թե դուք,  որ ծառերի վրա էիք քնում,երբ մենք արդեն քրիստոնյա էինք(ներեցեք անհանդուրժողական բառերի համար):Վերջերս Ռուսաստանից եկած մի ծանոթ ասում էր, որ իրենց քաղաքի ռուսական եկեղեցու քահանան դժվարությամբ է տանում , երբ իրենք եկեղեցի են մտնում , այն ժամանակ զարմացա, ու մի քիչ էլ չհավատացի, մտածեցի , թե էլի հայկական մաքսիմալիզն ու ամեն ինչից բողոքելու բնավորության հետ եմ բախվել,բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ,որ երևի նման գաղափարախոսության անիվների տակ մնացած մեկն է եղել այդ քահանան:
Չգիտեմ , ես ամենևին չեմ ուզում այս կրակին բենզին լցնողների շարքում հայտնվել , ուղղակի իսկապես կուզեի իմանալ ,որ եթե ասենք Ռուսաստանում, Հունաստանում, Վրաստանում մեկը փորձի դավանաբանական այդ տարբերությունը մեր դեմ օգտագործել , ինչպես գրագետ պաշտպանվեմ...

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2011), Varzor (25.10.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Անկեղծ ասած շշմել եմ այս տեսանյութը նայելիս:Ինչպես հասկանում եմ այսօր մենք ընկած եզի կարգավիճակում ենք,ու ով ասես ու ինչ թեմայով ուզես մեզ քննադատում է ու փորձում է զրկել մեր արժեքներից:Կուզեի լսել մեկնաբանություններ այս հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հատկապես այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր կոմպետենտ են կրոնական հարցերում:Եթե վաղը ասենք Ռուսաստանում որևէ հոգևորական  փորձի նման բան ասել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հասցեին , որ պատասխանը կլինի ամենագրագետը?Ինչ կարծիքի եք արդյոք սա չի խոսում այն ,մասին, որ Ռոսաստանում հայերի հանդեպ առկա է նաև կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն?


Այս կատակերգուն  նախ պետք է նշեր , որ երբ Հայերը Քրիստոնեություն էին դավանում այդ ժամանակ ռուսները դեռ միսը հում էին ուտում :  
ՈՒշադրություն դարձրեք նրա բերած օրինակներին « մալյառ » « բուխգալտեր » , նման պահվածքը մի պարկեշտ հոգևորականի վայել չէ այլ այն վայել է այն հարբեցող ռուսին , որը « մագազինի » մոտ կանգնած սպասում է երորդին որպեսզի « սաաբռազիտ » անեն և եթե ամեն մի խճճված մորուքով « Բատուշկաի » ասածը եղանակ փոխեր ապա բոլոր հարցերը արդեն լուծված կլինեին : Իսկ մի թէ մնացած բոլոր աղանդավորներն էլ նույնը չեն անում բիզնեսի մեջ մնալու նպատակով առաջին հերթին փնովում են Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցուն : Այնպես որ այս ողորմելին իր արարքով  իրեն և իր հավատակիցներին ավելի ցածրացնում է ընդհուպ մինչև եհովաջիների մակարդակը :
Փառք ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ , որ ՆՐԱ համար գաղտնիքներ չկան և ԻՐԵՆ ամեն ինչ հայտնի Է :

----------

Արէա (25.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մոսկվայում էլ,Ռուսաստանի մյուս քաղաքներում էլ թույլ են տալիս եկեղեցիների կառուցումը, մեծ սիրով խաչքարեր են նվեր ընդունում , բայց փաստը նրանում է , որ ռուս հոգևորականը եթերից հղում է անում այն մասին, որ հայ եկեղեցին խորապես սխալվում է իր ուսմունքի մեջ ու իբր մեզ`հայ քրիստոնյաներիս սխալ է սովորեցնում Քրիստոսի մասին:
> Եթե ասեր, որ կա դավամաբանական տարբերություններ և դրանով ամեն ինչ ավարտեր , ոչ մի խնդիր չէր լինի, բայց նման ձևով հարցը դնելու դեպքում , ստացվում է. որ մի ամբողջ մշակույթի ու ժողովւրդի են փնովում , ի դեպ չէի ուզի ծեծված բառեր ասել , բայց ստիպված եմ ասել( բերանիցս ինձնից անկախ է դուրս թռնում),թե դուք,  որ ծառերի վրա էիք քնում,երբ մենք արդեն քրիստոնյա էինք(ներեցեք անհանդուրժողական բառերի համար):Վերջերս Ռուսաստանից եկած մի ծանոթ ասում էր, որ իրենց քաղաքի ռուսական եկեղեցու քահանան դժվարությամբ է տանում , երբ իրենք եկեղեցի են մտնում , այն ժամանակ զարմացա, ու մի քիչ էլ չհավատացի, մտածեցի , թե էլի հայկական մաքսիմալիզն ու ամեն ինչից բողոքելու բնավորության հետ եմ բախվել,բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ,որ երևի նման գաղափարախոսության անիվների տակ մնացած մեկն է եղել այդ քահանան:
> Չգիտեմ , ես ամենևին չեմ ուզում այս կրակին բենզին լցնողների շարքում հայտնվել , ուղղակի իսկապես կուզեի իմանալ ,որ եթե ասենք Ռուսաստանում, Հունաստանում, Վրաստանում մեկը փորձի դավանաբանական այդ տարբերությունը մեր դեմ օգտագործել , ինչպես գրագետ պաշտպանվեմ...


Նախ ասեմ, որ այս մեջբերված տեսանյութը բավականին հին է, բացի այդ ակնհայտ պրովոկացիոն բնույթ ունի` և հարցն է նախապես մտածված և պատասխանը: Այնպես որ այդ մորուքով էծը լավ էլ վերևների իմացությամբ է տա արել:
Պացի այդ ՍՊԱՍ ՏՎ հեռուստաալիքը, եթե չեմ սխալվում րենց Շողակաթն ա ու միշտ էլ պիտի պահպանի ռուսական եկեղեցու շահերը: Հայկանան եկերղեցին ուղղակի մրցակից է այդ հնագույն մաֆիայի բիզնեսում  :LOL: 
Խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ՌԴ-ում ահավոր ընկել է եկեղեցի այցելողների քանակը, մինչդեռ հայերի շրջանում եկեղեցի այցելողների քանակն աճել է: հայերն իրենց հետ տանում են դեպի եկեղեցի նաև ուղղափառներին, իսկ դրա մեջ ռուսական մորուքները իրավացիորեն շահերի բախում են տեսնում: Ցարական ռուսաստանի տարիներին հայերին շատերը նույնիսկ աղանդավոր էին համարում: Պուշկինն էլ նույնիսկ հայատյաց տողեր ունի "Ты раб, ты трус, ты армяанин": բայց խորը վերլուծողներն ուղղակի կարդում են նաև մնացած տողերն ու հասկանում որ շուստրի հայն ուղղակի իրանով ա արել լոխ Պուշկինի կանանցից մեկին, իսկ ինքն էլ ռուսական խոտի նման հարբել ա ու սկսել ադուրս տալը  :LOL: 

Խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ներկայումս փոփոխվել են ռուսական կառավարության հայացքները և արդեն ավելի մեծ վտանգ են տեսնում օրեցօր ՌԴ-ում ավելացող և բազմացող իսլամի հետևորդների մեջ, քան թե "ոչ ուղղափառ" հայերի մեջ: Դրա համար, գնալով "քարոզվում է" հայահանդուրժողականությունը, նույնիսկ հայասիրություն: Մանավորապես դա զգացվում է "Կուլտուրա" հեռուստաալիքի եթերում:
Ինչպես ժամանակին քարոզվում էր, որ հայերը լավը չեն, հիմա էլ հակառակն է կատարվում: Այստեղ զուտ քաղաքական և տնտեսական շահեր են: Ժողովուրդը, մանավանդ հավատացյալ ժողովուրդը շատ պարզամիտ է և տպավորվող: Նույն "քրիստոնյա" ռուսները բառիս բուն իմաստով համատարած ոտնահարում են քրիստոնեական և բարոյական շատ և շատ չափանիշներ:

Իսկ տեսանյութի մորուքով այծը, ջհուդական ծագման, ուղղակի կամակատար է:

----------


## Varzor

> Այս կատակերգուն  նախ պետք է նշեր , որ երբ Հայերը Քրիստոնեություն էին դավանում այդ ժամանակ ռուսները դեռ միսը հում էին ուտում :  
> ՈՒշադրություն դարձրեք նրա բերած օրինակներին « մալյառ » « բուխգալտեր » , նման պահվածքը մի պարկեշտ հոգևորականի վայել չէ այլ այն վայել է այն հարբեցող ռուսին , որը « մագազինի » մոտ կանգնած սպասում է երորդին որպեսզի « սաաբռազիտ » անեն և եթե ամեն մի խճճված մորուքով « Բատուշկաի » ասածը եղանակ փոխեր ապա բոլոր հարցերը արդեն լուծված կլինեին : Իսկ մի թէ մնացած բոլոր աղանդավորներն էլ նույնը չեն անում բիզնեսի մեջ մնալու նպատակով առաջին հերթին փնովում են Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցուն : Այնպես որ այս ողորմելին իր արարքով  իրեն և իր հավատակիցներին ավելի ցածրացնում է ընդհուպ մինչև եհովաջիների մակարդակը :
> Փառք ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ , որ ՆՐԱ համար գաղտնիքներ չկան և ԻՐԵՆ ամեն ինչ հայտնի Է :


Բայց ինքը նշում է, որ իրենք ընդունում են ՀԱԵ հնությունը, հարգում են ավանդույթները, բայց համարում են, որ մենք մոլորության մեջ ենք Քրիստոսի միանձնությունն ընդունելով:
Սա ընդամենը բիզնեսի կռիվ է: Ոնց կլինի, որ երեխային կնքել են ՀԱԵ-ում` փողերը գնացել են ...  :LOL: 
Էդ մորուքով էծը համ էլ ջհուդ է, թող մի հատ իրա անցյալը նայի, չի բացառվում որ ՆԳԱԿ-ի կամ ՊԱԿ-ի եռանդուն աշխատողներից է եղել  :LOL:

----------

Hayazn (25.10.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Անկեղծ ասած շշմել եմ այս տեսանյութը նայելիս:Ինչպես հասկանում եմ այսօր մենք ընկած եզի կարգավիճակում ենք,ու ով ասես ու ինչ թեմայով ուզես մեզ քննադատում է ու փորձում է զրկել մեր արժեքներից:Կուզեի լսել մեկնաբանություններ այս հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հատկապես այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր կոմպետենտ են կրոնական հարցերում:Եթե վաղը ասենք Ռուսաստանում որևէ հոգևորական  փորձի նման բան ասել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հասցեին , որ պատասխանը կլինի ամենագրագետը?Ինչ կարծիքի եք արդյոք սա չի խոսում այն ,մասին, որ Ռոսաստանում հայերի հանդեպ առկա է նաև կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն?


 Երուսաղեմի մեր միաբաններից Հայր Ղևոնդն արձագանքել է տվյալ ռուս հոգևորականին.




Արձագանքը տեղադրված է նաև Հայր Ղևոնդի բլոգում:

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2011), Freeman (26.10.2011), Moonwalker (26.10.2011), Varzor (25.10.2011), Գեա (25.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Երուսաղեմի մեր միաբաններից Հայր Ղևոնդն արձագանքել է տվյալ ռուս հոգևորականին.
> Արձագանքը տեղադրված է նաև Հայր Ղևոնդի բլոգում:


Մեր հոգևորականն, ինչպես միշտ, շատ մեղմ ու զուսպ է արձագանքել, ինչը շատ գովելի և ողջունելի է: Այ զարմանալի է, որ ավելի բուռն ու կոշտ չեն արձագանքել կրոնագետներն ու հասարակական կառույցները:

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2011), Hayazn (26.10.2011), Monk (25.10.2011), Գեա (25.10.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է մինչև ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ հրաշափառ հարությունը ռուսները ինչ կրոն ունեին : Ես գիտեմ , որ Հայերը հեթանոս էին :
Նաև կուզեի ռուսներին հասկացնել , որ իրենք ոչ թէ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅԱՆ պիոներն են այլ հետևորդը , հետևաբար եթե իրենք այլ կերպ են մեկնաբանում ՆՈՐ ԿՏԱԿԱՐԱՆԸ քան պիոներները « այսինքն Հայերը »  ապա իրենք իրենց դասում են աղանդավորների շարքը :
Ես այսօրվանից ռուսական ուղղափառ եկեղեցին համարում եմ աղանդ :

----------


## Hayazn

> Երուսաղեմի մեր միաբաններից Հայր Ղևոնդն արձագանքել է տվյալ ռուս հոգևորականին.
> 
> 
> Արձագանքը տեղադրված է նաև Հայր Ղևոնդի բլոգում:


Միայն մի խնդրանք ունեմ , որ Հայր Ղևոնդի տեսկետը ավելի մատչելի դարձնենք Հայերին , որովհետև ոչ բոլոր Հայերն են ռուսերեն հասկանում , ու եթե հնարավոր է թեկուզ գրավոր ձևով և Հայերեն տառերով այն մեկնաբանվի նույն բլագում :

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է մինչև ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ հրաշափառ հարությունը ռուսները ինչ կրոն ունեին : Ես գիտեմ , որ Հայերը հեթանոս էին :
> Նաև կուզեի ռուսներին հասկացնել , որ իրենք ոչ թէ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅԱՆ պիոներն են այլ հետևորդը , հետևաբար եթե իրենք այլ կերպ են մեկնաբանում ՆՈՐ ԿՏԱԿԱՐԱՆԸ քան պիոներները « այսինքն Հայերը »  ապա իրենք իրենց դասում են աղանդավորների շարքը :
> Ես այսօրվանից ռուսական ուղղափառ եկեղեցին համարում եմ աղանդ :


Մինչ 10-րդ դարի ավարտը (պաշտոնական ընդունված տարբերակով 988թ.-ին Կիևի իշխան Վլադիմիր Սվյատոսլավիչը մկրտվեց Կոստանդնուպոլսում) ռուսները նույնպես հեթանոս էին` հին սլավոնական կրոնի հետևորդներ, արն իր շատ և շատ ասպեկտներով նմանություներ ուներ արիական և սկանդինավյան կրոններին: Սկզբնապես սլավոնական գլխավոր աստվածը Յառ (Яр)-Արն էր, հետո` Պերունը (Репун - կայծակի աստվածը):
Այսինքն ռուսների կողմից քրիստոնեություն ընդունելու պահին արդեն իսկ 687 տարի Հայաստանի պետական կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն էր: Բայց քանի որ ռուսները "մկրտվել" են ռուսական եկեղեցու կողմից, ապա նրանց մոտ ևս ձևավորվել է ՀԱԵ նկատմամբ որոշակի լարվածության մթնոլորտը, քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն, Ղպտի, Եթովպիայի, Ասորական, Հնդիկ-Մալաբարների եկեղեցիների հետ միասին համարվում էին հակաքաղկեդոնական եկեղեցիներ ի տարբերություն հունաց եկեղեցու: Բացի այդ այդ ժամանակներում, մինչև 15-րդ դարում թուրքերի կողմից Կ.Պոլսի գրավումը, հունական եկեղեցին ձգտել է իր իշխանությունը տարածել ՀԱԵ-ի վրա, սակայն արդյունքում` ապարդյուն:

Չի կարելի ռուսաան եկեղեցին համարել աղանդ, քանի որ մեր ՀԱԵ-ն չի դասակարգում այն աղանդների շարքը, իսկ աղանդի որակում կարող է տալ միայն կանոնիկ եկեղեցին  :Smile:

----------

aragats (27.10.2011), Hayazn (26.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Չի կարելի ռուսաան եկեղեցին համարել աղանդ, քանի որ մեր ՀԱԵ-ն չի դասակարգում այն աղանդների շարքը, իսկ աղանդի որակում կարող է տալ միայն կանոնիկ եկեղեցին


 Չեմ ուզում դատապաշտպանի դեր վերցնել ինձ վրա , ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով Հայազնը իր հայտարարությամբ ուզում է ասել,ու եթե ինչ-որ ռուս քահանայիկի կարելի է ՀԱԵ-ն համարել աղանդավորական ,ապա ցանկացած հայ էլ իրեն կարող է թույլ տալ ռուս ուղղափառ եկեղեցու դավանած ուղին համարել այդպիսին, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ամեն տեղի ու անտեղի առիթով, հեռուստատեսությամբ դրա մասին աղաղակել (եթե սխալ եմ Հայազնը թող ուղղի) :Ասածս ինչ է, նման հայտարարություններ անողները պետք է հասկանան, որ նման մտքերով իսկապես անհանդուրժողականություն , ու ազգային թշնամամանք են սերմանում ու զգույշ մնան, եթե իհարկե հենց դա չի նրանց գաղտնի ու իրական նպատակը...իսկ եթե իրական նպատակը իսկապես  մեր հանդեպ թշնամանքի սերմանումն է,  ապա այս երևույթին չպետք է մատների արանքով նայել , այլ պետք է շատ ուշադիր հետազոտել , որպեսզի կարողանանք արժանապատիվ հակադարձել:

----------

aragats (27.10.2011), E-la Via (26.10.2011), Hayazn (26.10.2011), Varzor (27.10.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Չի կարելի ռուսաան եկեղեցին համարել աղանդ, քանի որ մեր ՀԱԵ-ն չի դասակարգում այն աղանդների շարքը, իսկ աղանդի որակում կարող է տալ միայն կանոնիկ եկեղեցին


Նախ շնորհակալություն բովանդակալից բացատրության համար , ահագին բան սովորեցի հատկապես այն , որ սրսնք փաստորեն երեկ են ձվից դուրս եկել :
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է իրենց կրոնը  աղանդ անվանելուն ասեմ , որ  ինձ կարելի է,  քանի որ  ես այնքան էլ սուրբ չեմ  և իմ տեղը հավանաբար դժողքն  ու վերջապես նրանք առհամարհանքով են արտահայտվում իմ դավանանքի մասին , ինչու չէ որ :

----------


## Monk

> Միայն մի խնդրանք ունեմ , որ Հայր Ղևոնդի տեսկետը ավելի մատչելի դարձնենք Հայերին , որովհետև ոչ բոլոր Հայերն են ռուսերեն հասկանում , ու եթե հնարավոր է թեկուզ գրավոր ձևով և Հայերեն տառերով այն մեկնաբանվի նույն բլագում :


Ձեր խնդրանքը կփոխանցեմ Հայր Ղևոնդին:




> Չեմ ուզում դատապաշտպանի դեր վերցնել ինձ վրա , ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով Հայազնը իր հայտարարությամբ ուզում է ասել,ու եթե ինչ-որ ռուս քահանայիկի կարելի է ՀԱԵ-ն համարել աղանդավորական ,ապա ցանկացած հայ էլ իրեն կարող է թույլ տալ ռուս ուղղափառ եկեղեցու դավանած ուղին համարել այդպիսին, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ամեն տեղի ու անտեղի առիթով, հեռուստատեսությամբ դրա մասին աղաղակել (եթե սխալ եմ Հայազնը թող ուղղի) :Ասածս ինչ է, նման հայտարարություններ անողները պետք է հասկանան, որ նման մտքերով իսկապես անհանդուրժողականություն , ու ազգային թշնամամանք են սերմանում ու զգույշ մնան, եթե իհարկե հենց դա չի նրանց գաղտնի ու իրական նպատակը...իսկ եթե իրական նպատակը իսկապես  մեր հանդեպ թշնամանքի սերմանումն է,  ապա այս երևույթին չպետք է մատների արանքով նայել , այլ պետք է շատ ուշադիր հետազոտել , որպեսզի կարողանանք արժանապատիվ հակադարձել:


Չեմ կարծում, թե հիմնական նպատակը լինի թշնամանքի սերմանումը, չնայած չեմ էլ բացառում: Հայր Դմիտրին մեկն է իրենց ծայրահեղական հոգևորականներից, որ սեփական քթից այն կողմ որևէ բան տեսնելը չեն հանդուրժում: Տվյալ դեպքում նա պարզապես արտահայտում է իրենց ներքին շրջանակներում առկա պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը, որը նորություն չէ: Ռուսներն ու Ռուս Եկեղեցին իրենց համարում են Բյուզանդական կայսրության և Եկեղեցու օրգանական ժառանգորդը և այդ համոզմունքից ելնելով՝ փորձել են շատ բաներ պատճենել բյուզանդացիներից (մանրամասն չթվարկեմ, ահագին բաներ իքներդ կարող եք գտնել): Պատմության ընթացքում ռուսական պետությունը հիմնականում վարել է նույն քաղաքականությունը հայերի նկատմամբ, ինչ Բյուզանդական կայսրությունը, նույն կերպ վարվել է նաև Ռուս Եկեղեցին Հայ Եկեղեցու նկատմամբ: Եվ ռուսները հիմնականում կրկնել են նաև նույն սխալները, ինչ բյուզանդացիները: Հիմնական պատճառն արդեն Հայր Ղևոնդը նշել է իր պատասխան տեսահոլովակում. գոռոզությունը: Սակայն կայսերապաշտական նկրտումներ ունեցող թե բյուզանդացիների և թե ռուսների փորձերը՝ կուլ տալ Հայ Եկեղեցին, ապարդյուն են մնացել, և դա ավելի է ուժեղացրել ՀԱԵ-ուն անվանարկելու ձգտումը: Ռուսները միայն վերջին շրջանում են սկսել օգտագործել պաշտոնական Առաքելական մակդիրը՝ նախկինում մենք միշտ իրենց համար «Հայկական Գրիգորյան Եկեղեցի» էինք, բայց ծայրահեղական հայացքներ կրողները, ինչպես Հայր Դմիտրին է, դեռ շատ կան իրենց մեջ:

----------

E-la Via (26.10.2011), Hayazn (27.10.2011), Moonwalker (26.10.2011), Varzor (27.10.2011), Գեա (26.10.2011), հովարս (27.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է իրենց կրոնը  աղանդ անվանելուն ասեմ , որ  ինձ կարելի է,  քանի որ  ես այնքան էլ սուրբ չեմ  և իմ տեղը հավանաբար դժողքն  ու վերջապես նրանք առհամարհանքով են արտահայտվում *իմ դավանանքի* մասին , ինչու չէ որ :


Դե բնական է, որ ինչպես վարվելը և ինչ խոսելը քո անձնական գործն է, բայց ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ հենց քո վանանանքը թույլ չի տալիս "խոտորնակին խոտորնակ" պատասխանել  :Smile: 
Դարդ մի արա, շատ մեղք գործողներին որպես ավելի դաժան պատիճ դժոխքում չեն պահում` հետ են ուղարկում Հայաստան  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (27.10.2011), Hayazn (27.10.2011), Գեա (27.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Մի կողմից չի բացառվում նաև, որ հայերի կրոնի նկատմամբ այդպիսի վերաբերմունքը բխում է այն հանգամանքից, որ ռուսաստանի հայերին նույնպես ուզում են դարձնել ռուսական եկեղեցու անդամներ, որը կհեշտացնի ռուսաստանաբնակ հայերի ձուլումը:

Բայց դե ամբողջ ռուս եկեղեցու անունից հանդեց եկող այդ տգետ քահանան ուղղակիորեն թռել է իրենց պատրիարքի գլխից, անձամբ եմ լսել, թե ինչպես էր Ռուսյո Պատրիարքը ասում, որ "ժամանակին ՀԱԵ-ն համարվում էր նույնիսկ աղանդ, որը ԹՅՈՒՐԻՄԱՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒ ՄՈԼՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է, քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն նույնպես ուղղափառ եկեղեցի է":

----------


## Monk

> Բայց դե ամբողջ ռուս եկեղեցու անունից հանդեց եկող այդ տգետ քահանան ուղղակիորեն թռել է իրենց պատրիարքի գլխից, անձամբ եմ լսել, թե ինչպես էր Ռուսյո Պատրիարքը ասում, որ "ժամանակին ՀԱԵ-ն համարվում էր նույնիսկ աղանդ, որը ԹՅՈՒՐԻՄԱՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒ ՄՈԼՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է, քանի որ ՀԱԵ-ն նույնպես ուղղափառ եկեղեցի է":


Էդ քահանան էդքան էլ տգետ չի, ու ոչ էլ հիմար, որ թռչի պատրիարքի գլխի վրայով: Քաղաքականություն է. պաշտոնական մակարդակով ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին է, իսկ ոչ պաշտոնականով՝ մի երկու «խելառների» ձեռքով՝ լրիվ այլ գործելաոճ ու բառապաշար:  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ քահանան էդքան էլ տգետ չի, ու ոչ էլ հիմար, որ թռչի պատրիարքի գլխի վրայով: Քաղաքականություն է. պաշտոնական մակարդակով ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին է, իսկ ոչ պաշտոնականով՝ մի երկու «խելառների» ձեռքով՝ լրիվ այլ գործելաոճ ու բառապաշար:


Դե էդ էլ հոգևոր Ժիրինովսկին ա  :LOL: 
Ամեն դեպքում տեսագրությունից պարզ էր, որ նախապես պլանավորված էր, հարց-պատասխանը մտացված, խորը կոնտեքստով, գառան դիմակով...
Այ սենց են անում, որ ռաջին հայացքից անմեղ արտահայտություններո խաղում են մարդկանց ճակատագրերի հետ:
Տենց մի տրյուկ էլ արեց Ստալինը, երբ թերթի թղթակցին տրված հարցազրույցում ասել էր "Մենք պայքարում ենք Զինովևի և Տրոցու դեմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ նրանք հրեա են, այլ նրա համար, որ նրանք ժողովրդի թշնամի են":
Հաջորդ որվանից սկսեցին հրեաներին ջարդել, որովետև ԺՈղովուրդների հայրը նրանց և ժողովրդի թշնամիների միջև զուգահեռներ էր տարել: Այ սրանց արածն էլ նմանատիպ մի բան էր:

----------

